# لايمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية



## mustafaatty (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارى ( وهو رأى شخصى ) انة لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية 
للاسباب الاتية :

1 - لغة العلم فى العالم اجمع هى الانجليزية .. ليس حبا فيها وانما توحيد اللغة لتوحيد المصطلحات .. وما لا يعرفة المتعصبين للغة العربية ان المانيا ( من اكبر الدول الصناعية فى العالم ) تدرس العلوم والهندسة باللغة الانجليزية .
وكذلك اليابان .


2 - السبب الثانى هو اننا لا نملك ان نطور العلم بمعنى اننا ( كعرب ) ننقل العلم ولا نصنعة .. فلم نصل الى الدرجة التى قد نستطيع الانغلاق وتطوير العلم لنفسنا .
لذلك يجب نقل العلم باللغة الانجليزية .


3 - دراسة الهندسة باللغة الانجليزية ليس صعبا ولا يمثل عوائق .. لانها مجرد مصطلحات وليست لغة ادبية .


ملحوظة : ارجوا اللا يعتبر البعض ان هذا هجوم منى على لغة القران ولكن هذا رأى واظنة صحيح . 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الغرباوي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اولا على مشاركتك 
وفعلابراي انه من العصب دراسه الهندسه باللغه العربيه طبعا كما ذكرت هذا لاينفى اعتزازنا بلغتنا العريقه لغه القران الكريم 
ولكن براي انه لو تم ذلك فهناك الكثير من النقص سوف يظهر لدى المهندس فاللغه الانجليزيه كما ذكرت لغه عالميه ففي كل انحاء العالم تجد من يجيدونها وان لم يكن كذلك فالاغليبه على الاقل تستطيع فهمها ................


----------



## mustafaatty (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا م . محمد 
وارجو معرفة اراء من يهمة الامر .


----------



## mustafaatty (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اية يا جماعة ؟؟
مفيش مؤيدين ؟؟ ولا حتى معارضين ؟؟
ولا خايفين تواجهوا الحقيقة ؟؟


----------



## ابن سينا (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس مصطفى...حيّاك الله ...واهلاً وسهلاً بك في منتدى المهندسين العرب...وليس هناك ما يدعو للخوف من مواجهة الحقيقة(كما أطلقت عليها)...وهذه الحقيقة التي ذكرتها ...أتقصد بها عدم إمكانية دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية ...عفوًا فهذه ليست حقيقة وإنما عارض...فالحقيقةهي كل ما وافق الواقع ...وهذه تنافي الواقع وبالتالي فهي ليست حقيقة...ولتقعيدهذه المسألة يجب علينا ان نقف ونفهم الاطوار الثلاثة التي مر به العرب (فيما يتعلق بالعلم والهندسة),وهذه الاطوار هي:
1.الطور الاول:مرحلة النشوء والظهور والإبانة,ففي هذه المرحلة بدأ العرب في دراسة العلوم والمعارف وتقلها وترجمتها من اللغات الاجنبية _من إغريقية ورومانية وفارسية _الى اللغة العربية وإبداعهم في النقل والترجمة,والتاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك ,ومواقف المأمون وغيره إزاء العلماء والمترجمين.
2.الطور الثاني:مرحلة الإبداع والاختراعات وقيادة العلم علميًا وباللغة العربية آنذاك_والسبب كما ترى ليس قوة اللغة وتألقها ,وإنما قوة الدولة والنهضة الفكرية_,والكتب العربية بقيت هي المراجع العلمية الاساسية لكل العلوم لقرون طويلة إمتدت الى ما بعد عصور الظلام في اوروبا,وما زالت بعض الكتب الى أيامنا هذه المراجع الاساسية لبعض العلوم,والتاريخ لا اطنه ينكر هذا على الاسلام واللغة العربية.
3.الطور الثالث:مرحلة التقهقر والرجوع والتخلف العلمي_والذي مصدره كما قلتُ سابقًا يعود الى ضعف الدولة والتدهور الفكري_,وما زال هذا الطور هو السائد وسوف يدوم ما لم نعد الى النهضة الفكرية الحقة ,وبمجرد وحودها بين ظهرانينا نعود ونتقلد مقامنا الرائد بين الامم.
ونظرة فاحصة للطورين الاولين يظهر لنا ان اللغة العربية ليست عاجزة عن العودة الى مكانها كلغة علمية,فالذين جعلوها لغة علمية هم المسلمون (مع نهضتهم فكريًا,حتى وصل بهم الامر الى ما يسمى بالترف الفكري),والذين سوف يعيدونها مجدها الاول هم المسلمون ايضًا ,ولكن بناءًا على نهضة فكرية حقة جادة.
وعلى ما تقدم ليس هماك أي صعوبة في تعلم الهندسة ,بل واي علم على سطح الارض باللغة العربية.
أخوكم المحب المهندس ابن سينا


----------



## mustafaatty (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى ابن سينا .. رجاء اعد قراءة الموضوع الاساسى 
وشكرا على الرد المحترم


----------



## شهاب الحق (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ / مصطفى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك فى الملتقى اولا ... ثانيا من قال انه لا يمكن تدريس علم باى لغة على وجه الارض لو حبيت تدرس الطب بلغة الزولو ( لو حبيت تقدر ) ولكن تبقى الهمة والرغبة الاكيدة وانا اعطيك مثال بسيط جدا فالوحدات الهندسية على سبيل المثال يوجد منها ما هو انجليزى وما هو فرنسى وما هو امريكى والدنيا ماشية رغم ذلك وعلى مستوى التطبيق العملى يوجد دكاترة محترمين لهم وزنهم يصدرون كتب باللغة العربية بمصطلحات عربية ( احنا طب بنفهم المصطلح ازاى مش بنترجمه فى دماغنا عربى الاول ) ومنهم الدكتور هلال واولاده الكرام 
المشكلة هى فينا نحن لا بد ان نتقن لغتنا اولا حتى نستطيع استخدامها فلا يقود سيارة من لا يستطيع القيادة ( ولا قصدك يزقها احسنله )

واهلا بك مرة اخرى


----------



## beshoyfarouk (20 سبتمبر 2006)

كويس يا جماعة انكم بتتكلموا فى الموضوع ده
أنا فى رأيى ان ما ينفعش ان احنا ندرس اى علم غير باللغة اللى متفق عليها العالم كله و هى اللغة الأنجليزية لأن الناس كلها شافت انها اسهل لغة للعالم كله لأن احنا لو غيرنا و درسنا باللغة العربية مش هنعرف نتعامل مع بقية العالم اللى احنا بناخد منهم اصلا التكنولوجيا و هنبقى احنا اللى خاسرنين فى الأخر


----------



## فتوح (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*دعوة لتعلم العربية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الأخوة الأفاضل 

عفواً لتدخلي بما يتعارض مع أفكار صاحب الموضوع ومؤيديه

لماذا تحكمون على اللغة العربية أنها لا تستوعب فرع من فروع العلم؟
ومن أي منظور حكمتم؟

عفواً إخوان هلا تعلمتم العربية أي أتقنتموها حتى تحكموا عليها؟

فحتى كتاباتكم تكتبونها بالدارجة والعامية 

إن لغةً استوعبت حروف القرءان ونطق بها النبي العدنان وفيها هذا التراث من المفردات لخليقة باستيعاب كل فروع العلم.

وأشكر لكم وأدعوكم


----------



## mustafaatty (21 سبتمبر 2006)

يا جماعة اللغة العربية تستوعب ... وراي انة لا يوجد اى قصور فى لغة القران .....
ولكن ...........
لماذا تدرس المانيا واليابان وفرنسا و ....... العلم باللغة الانجليزية ؟؟؟؟؟
لانها اللغة الموحدة لدراسة العلم وتبادل الافكار
بالاضافة الى ذلك اننا كعرب لم نصل لمرحلة تطوير العلم بعد .. لذلك ننقلة من مصادرة ( باللغة الانجليزية )
يا جماعة يا ريت محدش يتهمنى انى بهاجم اللغة العربية ... لكن فكروا كويس جدا فى مقصدى .
وشكرا


----------



## ابن سينا (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ مصطفى... من الذي قال لك ان المانيا وفرنسا تدرس العلم باللغة الانكليزية...أخي لقد درستُ الهندسة في رومانيا ودرستها باللغة الرومانية_وهي لغة مقصورة على اهلها _وهم يفتخرون بلغتهم وتدريسهم بها,رغم انها لغة هجينة من عدة لغات لاتينية وسلافية وحتى التركية.


----------



## mustafaatty (21 سبتمبر 2006)

لم اقل رومانيا اخى الكريم ..
ثم ان رومانيا ليست من العالم الاول لكى نقيس عليها ..
وارجو ان تتأكد بنفسك من ان المانيا تدرس العلم بالانجليزى .


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بأختصار فعلا الموضوع جيد .... مثل بسيط لو حبيت تعدى من الجانب الشرقى الى الغربى مثلا لنهر النيل ..., تعمل ايه اما تركب مركب وتنتقل من الجانب الى الجانب الاخر وقتيا ثم ينقطع الذهاب والاياب اى لو انا صاحب المركب ادينى اخذت بعض من الناس ونقلتهم من مكان الى اخر او من الجانب الشرقى الى الغربى ....., ولو وقفت المركب وبأرادتى ان شاء الله لسنين محدش له حاجه عندى اكل واشرب من الجيران او استرزق بطريقه او بأخرى الى غير ذلك ..
انا حر . ولو رجعت بعد سنين وظبط المركب وقلت ارجع تانى .. لاقيت ان الدنيا اتغيرت دا انا اماك مركب تعبانة مشيه ب الجاز ... الله دا فى مركب جانبى سريعه جدا وتعمل ب الهيدروجين انا لسه عارف الموضوع دة دلوقتى الله ام لاقيت واحد جانبى قال لى انت ما تعرفش المركب دي الجديدة انتجت من عشر سنين دا الناس كلها تعرف وانت ما تعرفش (الناس = العالم) .. , الهمنى التفكير سريعا وقلت طيب ليه مركب تروح وتيجى ليه ما عملش جســـــــــــــــــــــر علشان الواحد يروح ويرجع بسرعه واعرف كل حاجه عن اى شىء بسرع وما يكنش فى اى عقبه لا مركب تعبانه او مركب جديدة اجبها من الاخر ... اذا اللغه العالميه اذا هى الانجليزيه .. بها تكتب الرسائل العلميه بها ترتقى الامم بها فهم العلماء ابداعات العرب وتقدمهم مثل د/احمد زويل .. أ/نجيب محفوظ .. وغيرهم من علماء عرب نابغين ... اى المقصود من كلامى ان اللغه الانجليزيه هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى وسيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله (الجسر). او اداة وليس لها دخل الدين اطلاقا . لو كانت توجدلغه اخرى تكتسح العلم مثلا مثل الروسيه او الالمانيه لكنا درسنا بأيا منهم اى مش شرط اللغه الانجليزيه بل هو حسب نوع الجسر .. وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mustafaatty (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك على ردك الجميل يا اخى المهندس ماهر


----------



## نبعة المدينة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*ألهزيمه ألنفسيه عند ألمثقفين عندنا*

اخواني ألأعزاء 
عندنا مفاهيم خاطئه يجب تحليلها 
بالنسبه فأنتم تتوهمون بقولكم ان اللغه العربيه لايمكن التدريس بها للعلوم العامه ،لقد كنت مثلكم عندي مفاهيم خاطئه وكان عندي اعتقاد أن الغه الإنجليزيه هي كل شيء, وقد لفيت بلاد أوروبيه كثيره ففي ايطاليا تدرس العلوم بالايطاليه وفي اسبانيا بالإسبانيه وقد عشت هناك لفتره وجيزه ,وشائت ألأقدار أن ذهبت الى يوغسلافيا وهناك أكثر من اربعة لغات وتدرس العلوم في كافة اللغات ,ولقد أنهيت الهندسه المدنيه بإحدى هذه أللغات ’ ولقد كان التعليم في كل لغه من هذه اللغات,وكانت احدى هذه اللغات كانت اللغه المكدونيه التي لايتكلم بها أكثر من مليونين شخص أي لايزيد الناطقين بها عن حي من أحياء القاهره أو بغداد ومع ذلك يدرسو الطب والهندسه والكيمياء والفيزياء,باللغه المكدونيه وهناك ابحاث وعلماء وأكادميين ,
وليس بالضروره أن يعرف ألأوروبي اللغه ألإنجليزيه ,ألكثير منهم يطقن لغات أجنبيه عديده قد يتقن اكثر من لغه ولاتكون ألإنجليزيه من بينها.
هذا لايعني انني لا أُطالب أن نتعلم أللغات ألأجنبيه فهي ألجسر بين ألأمم والحضارات ,ولكن بين ألخطأوالصواب شعره رفيعه ,
فهو واهم واهم من يقول أن اللغه العربيه لاتصلح للعلوم ,لو شاهد مقالاتنا أحد ألأجانب لسخر منّا فللأسف ليس عندنا ألثقه بأنفسنا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*أخيmustafary*

أخيmustafary 
أرجو أن تدقق في المعلومه حول افادتك بأن الدول المتقدمه تدرس العلوم بإلإنجليزيه (من أين استقيت ألمعلومه)
كلامك غير صحيح فالعالم وكم أسميته ألأول يدرسوا في لغتهم ألأم ألمانيا بألألمانيه واسبانيا بالإسبانيه وايطاليا بالإيطاليه وروسيا بالروسيه واعتقد أن كثيرين ممن ينتسبوا لهذا المنتدىدرسوا في هذه ألدول ويعرفون هذه المعلومه وأعتقد أنهم سيأكدوا ذلك ’لقد ذهبت الى عدة دول اوروبيه عديده اسبانيا ..ايطاليا ..المجر ..يوغسلافيا ..بولندا...رومانيا كلهم يدرسوا بلغتهم ألأم هذا لايعني عدم وجود بعض الجامعات باللغه ألإنجليزيه وهي ليست لمواطنيها انما للأجانب ألذين لايتقنون أللغه ألأم.
واما عن الفرنسيين فهم ألأكثر تعصباً للغتهم ولهم الحق في ذلك
أما الدول ألتي التي لاتنتسب للعالم ألأول كالهند وبنغلديش فيدرسون بالإنجليزبه ,وحتى في بنغلاديش فقد سمعت خبرًقبل سنوات أن الطلبه قد قاموا مظاهرات من اجل ان يدرسوا العلوم باللغه البنغاليه بدل ألإنجليزيه وقد وعدوا الطلبه بأن يتم التعليم لاحقاً باللغه البنغاليه وستلحقه دول من العالم الثالث ونبقى نحن العرب المساكين نقول اللغه العربيه لاتصلح للتعليم 
أرجوا من ألأخوه عند اعطائنا أي معلومه أن يتأكد منها قبل أن يرسلها الى هذا المنتدى
اقرأ املقال اللاحق حول الهزيمه النفسيه


----------



## mustafaatty (5 أكتوبر 2006)

يا ريت حضرتك تقرأ الموضوع جيدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيز (المدينه) والله احنا مافى حرب او حاله عاطيفيه نفسيه .. ارجوا منك الرد على ليه ما تكنش اللغه العربيه هى الوسيله او الجسر (من فضلك عند اجابتك على سؤالى يجب ان تقنعنى فى اجابتك بأمثله وبراهين ). وانا على فكره نفسى ونور عينى ان تكون لغاتنا العربيه فوق فوق كل الامم والبلاد وان تكون اعظم لغات الارض التى يعرفها العالم .. وشكرا اخى على ابداء رايئك فى الموضوع.


----------



## mustafaatty (6 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخوانى .. كلنا مسلمون وعرب ..
كلنا نحب لغة القران ونعتز بان نكون مسلمون وعرب .
لقد كان العلم باللغة العربية قديما .. وهذا فى عصزر الظلمات لدى اوروبا .. وقتها كان المسلمون هم قادة الحضارة .. وكان الغرب يأتون ( ويتعلمون العربية ) لينقلوا العلم الى بلادهم .
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا اخوانى .. انهم من يملكون مفاتيح التقدم الان .. نحن لا نستطيع تطوير العلم .. ليس الان 
فنحن فى مرحلة نقل العلم الان .. لا يمكن ان ننغلق الان لان معدل تقدمنا وحدنا سيكون ضئيلا جدا .
هى مرحلة نقل وان شاء الله ( هتعدى )
يجب ان ننظر للامر بحكمة اكثر ..
وبالنسبة لاخى الذي يقول ان المانيا تدرس العلم بالالمانية .. فارجوا منة اعادة النظر .. نحن نتكلم عن العلم التقنى وليس الادبى 
وشكرا


----------



## yones (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ofm2004 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
احببت المشاركة في الموضوع لانني درست الهندسة المدنية باللغة العربية 
ولا اعتقد أنني قد فاتني شئ من علوم الهندسة والحمد لله وصلت إلى مكانة عالية في الشركة التي أعمل فيها ...
في كل دول العالم كل بلد يدرس العلوم بلغته إلأ في بعض الدول العربية مع الأسف
أذكر دكتور في الجامعة خريج روسيا وآخر درس في فرنسا وكل منهما درسا بلغة البلد التي كان فيها وليس الإنكليزية ........
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## م.جمال العبري (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ،، في الحقيقة الموضوع رائع والتعليقات من الأخوه أكثر من رائعة ،، وفي رأي الشخصي تدريس الهندسة باللغة العربية ممكن ولكن يحتاج إلى جهد كبير.
فكمية التراجم العربية مخجلة جدا أن تذكر مقابل الكم الهائل من الاصدارات السنوية بل اليومية ان صح التعبير للكتب الاجنبية. 
وأتمنى ذلك ان لا يكون حجة للتقاعس بل دافعا قويا لعودة سريعة للغتنا العربية (لغة القرآن).


----------



## reemyyy (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا احب التدخل وموافقة اخي كاتب الموضوع لانه برأيي انه قد تم قطع اشواط طويله في العلم الذي لم يشترك فيه العرب الا بشيء بسيط مع صحة ان البدايات كانت لنا نحن العرب في هذا العلم وعندها كان بالعربية ولكن الان مهما شاركنا في هذا العلم فهو تتابع لما طوره الغرب .
وكما قال اخي eng maher ان اللغه مجرد جسر لهذا العلم ونحن علينا ان نبحث عن العلم مهما كانت لغته واينما كان .
وشكرا...


----------



## mustafaatty (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرك على ردك


----------



## mustafaatty (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبة للاخ ofm2004 باركك الله ووفقك فى عملك .. 
لكننا لا نتكلم عن التفوق فى العمل .. ولكن ( تطوير ) العلم .
مع احترامى .. اعرف بعض الناس ممكن يعملون فى الرسم المعمارى وهم خيريجى كليات تجارة مثلا .. !!!!!
العمل ( خصوصا فى بلادنا ) ليس حكما جيدا على المستوى العلمى .
ونحن نتكلم عن التطوير والمنافسة ..
وشكرا


----------



## madony (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*اتمنى ألا تكون فرحاً وتتملكك روح الانهزامية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية......!!!!؟؟؟
أولاً: تحية عطرة للأخ/ ابن سينا، ولرده المميز.
ثانياً: الموضوع جد مهم، ولذلك لا يحتمل التلميح إلى الخوف من المواجهة (الحرص في اختيار التعبير مهم).
ثالثاً: كلنا نعلم أن الأرقام العربية الآن مستخدمة للدول الغربية، وفي العلوم بشكل أساسي، في حين اتجه العرب في زمن نهضتهم إلى الأرقام الهندية (وفي ذلك تفصيل).
الأخ مصطفى اعطى مثال لألمانيا واليابان، هل درس هناك حتى يتسنى له التأكد(عملية التوثيق)!؟
أخيراً: اتمنى ألا تكون فرحاً وتتملكك روح الانهزامية بأن اللغة العربية لا تستطيع أو ليست لغة علمية، بل أنت السبب!!!، لماذا انت لم تفكر في نفس السؤال الذي طرحته!!!، ومن خلال دراستك كطالب بالكلية، ألم تجد أغلب المراجع لأساتذتك العرب باللغة الإنجليزية!!؟؟،
ايضاً أعلم أن للجامعات السورية باع طويل في تعريب العلوم، وخاصة في الطب والصيدلة والهندسة وبنسب مئوية متفاوتة.
وهذا الأمر كل الجامعات العربية أرهقته بحثاً.
ارجع لجامعتك ستجد المؤلفات في ذات الأمر.
اذهب لمجمع اللغة العربية ستجد ما يزيل عنك كلمة لا يمكن......
بل هناك خطط معدة وللتنفيذ...... والغريب لا ينقصها إلا....
وإلى صاحب الجسر هل جسرك مجرد ذهاب...... فقط!!!!


----------



## mustafaatty (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى madony ..
اشكرك لردك ..
ولكن الشكر الاكبر لاسلوبك الادبى الرائع .. ( صديقى نحن فى مناقشة علمية ) لا يجب ان ينصر فيها من هو افصحنا لسانا ..
لرسالتك جوانب :
اولا : انت لم تقرأ الردود .
ثانيا : انا لم ادرس فى المانيا ولا اليابان .. ولكنى ايضا لم ادرس فى سوريا لذلك اشك فى كلامك الذى قلتة على جامعة حلب !!!
واسأل كل الاعضاء .. هل يجب ان ندرس فى اليابان لنعلم اذا كانوا يدرسون فيها باى لغة ؟؟؟ ( سؤال وجية )
ثالثا : ما المستوى العلمى لجامعة حلب ؟؟ .. صديقى لقد فشلت فكرة التعريب فى رفع المستوى العلمى للجامعة .( وعندى الدليل )

رابعا : هل تستهزئ بمن قال ان الانجليزية جسر .. وما معنى قولك انة ذهاب فقط .. ولماذا لم تفكر وتسأل نفسك .. من يستفيد بالعلم الذى ندرسة بالانجليزية ؟؟ ( الانجليز ام العرب ) ؟؟

خامسا : اعترف بخطئى فى اختيار عنوان الموضوع .. والصحيح اننى يجب ان اضيف ( فى الوقت الحالى )

اخى .. فكر قليلا .. هل يستطيع مهندسا من جامعة حلب مثلا ان يدرس الماجستير فى الخارج ؟؟
وهل سيفيد الامة اذا درسة هنا ام فى الخارج ؟؟
وايهما اكثر علما ؟؟

عندما يصبح العرب والمسلمون اكثر علما اخبرنى .. لانى وقتها سأكون اول من يعمل بالتعريب .
وشكرا


----------



## wahedtany (7 أكتوبر 2006)

كيف لنا ان نتعامل مع البرامج الهندسيه التى اصبحت من ضروريات المرحله, وقبل الحديث عن الأشكاليات لنرى واقعنا وكم أسهمنا بألابحاث والنظريات العلميه للعالم, رحمةً بنا يا مثقفي الأمه وكفى أنغلاقاً وتحوصل!!


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة..*



madony قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية......!!!!؟؟؟
> أولاً: تحية عطرة للأخ/ ابن سينا، ولرده المميز.
> ثانياً: الموضوع جد مهم، ولذلك لا يحتمل التلميح إلى الخوف من المواجهة (الحرص في اختيار التعبير مهم).
> ...


----------------------------------------------------
عزيزى معلش انا موضحتش قوى فى المثال .. وحقولك ب البلدى .. ماشى .. معنى ان احنا نهدر سنين وسنين فى التعريب =(الفتره التى انقطعت فيها عن العمل ). كونى استرزق او احصل على هدفى وهو التعريب = الجيران (الدول العربيه) . المركب الجديده من القديمه بتاعتى هى فترة =( التخلف العلمى) . الجسر انا ذكرته وشبهته بحلقه ربط او صله تأخذ وتدى على قد حجم الجسر وانت راجل مهندس .. اذا لما بيعملوا جسر مش علشان الذهاب فقط بل الذهاب والاياب ( يعنى اقتصاديات الهندسه ). اى فى حاله العطاء معنها عالم عربى راح يفدهم بعلمه ويرجع و يأسس فى بلد عربى وب الزيادة . دا قصدى وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وعلى مشاركتك. شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزى اخى مصطفى موضوعك بجد جد وجامد جدا وانا وضحت راى وترجمت المثال علشان يبقى الموضوع واقعى اكتر من انه كلام ومدح فـــــــــــــــــــــقط .


----------



## عبد الله فهد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراَ على الموضوع و ملاحظ أن صاحب الموضوع يوجه الشكر إلى من يوافقه الرأي و يرد بعصبية على من بخالفه فيه،
أريد ان أذكر أن اللغة هي نتاج الانسان و الحضارة هي نتاج الانسان و تفاعله و أذكر أن أقدم أبجدية ظهرت على الأرض هي نتاج الحضارة العربية في اوغاريت
و أذكر أن العرب المسلمين و الذين عرفوا القرآن و فهموه و فهمو دينهم كانوا منفتحين على العلم و كان لديهم أفق كبير نتج عن إيمانهم العميق بالله و في أياته التي تدعو للتدبر و التفكر و انطلقوا من علوم غيرهم و لم يقفوا عند المجادلة فكانت الحضارة العربية (فالصفر) صناعة عربية اسلامية و الجبر و الحساب و الفلك و الطب و علوم البحر و الهندسة و الكيمياء و البصريات كان للعلماءالعرب المسلمين وكان لهم الباع الطويل فيها ومازالت المصطلحات التي وضعها العرب في مختلف العلوم هي مازالت موجودة وهم من قام بالترجمة و أوجد نتاج حضاري كبير فاللغة العربية لغة حية و بمكنها أن تبقى حية ما أبقاها الأحياء من العرب بجهدهم و دأبهم لا بوقوفهم عاجزين و الاقتباس و يوجد الكثير من المفكرين و العلماء العرب و لكن لا بد من وجود رابط بينهم بقويهم لفعل حضاري اجابي و ليس الاستكانة ،
فنرى أن من يسبقوننا في العلم الآن يصرون على لغتهم و يصدرون كل معارفهم و حتى أغانيهم بلغتهم بينما نصر على ضعفنا
فلا مانع من دراسة اللغات الأخرى و التفاعل معها و لكن يجب عينا أن نكون بين البشر المنتج الفاعل بالعلم و هذا منهج ديننا الحنيف
و يمكن إن يكون العلم بأية لغة طالما ان يوجد انسان موجود و حي


----------



## عبد الله فهد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراَ على الموضوع و ملاحظ أن صاحب الموضوع يوجه الشكر إلى من يوافقه الرأي و يرد بعصبية على من يخالفه فيه،
أريد ان أذكر أن اللغة هي نتاج الانسان و الحضارة هي نتاج الانسان و تفاعله و أذكر أن أقدم أبجدية ظهرت على الأرض هي نتاج الحضارة العربية في اوغاريت
و أذكر أن العرب المسلمين و الذين عرفوا القرآن و فهموه و فهمو دينهم كانوا منفتحين على العلم و كان لديهم أفق كبير نتج عن إيمانهم العميق بالله و في أياته التي تدعو للتدبر و التفكر و انطلقوا من علوم غيرهم و لم يقفوا عند المجادلة فكانت الحضارة العربية (فالصفر) صناعة عربية اسلامية و الجبر و الحساب و الفلك و الطب و علوم البحر و الهندسة و الكيمياء و البصريات كان للعلماءالعرب المسلمين وكان لهم الباع الطويل فيها ومازالت المصطلحات التي وضعها العرب في مختلف العلوم هي مازالت موجودة وهم من قام بالترجمة و أوجد نتاج حضاري كبير فاللغة العربية لغة حية و بمكنها أن تبقى حية ما أبقاها الأحياء من العرب بجهدهم و دأبهم لا بوقوفهم عاجزين و الاقتباس و يوجد الكثير من المفكرين و العلماء العرب و لكن لا بد من وجود رابط بينهم بقويهم لفعل حضاري اجابي و ليس الاستكانة ،
فنرى أن من يسبقوننا في العلم الآن يصرون على لغتهم و يصدرون كل معارفهم و حتى أغانيهم بلغتهم بينما نصر على ضعفنا
فلا مانع من دراسة اللغات الأخرى و التفاعل معها و لكن يجب عينا أن نكون بين البشر المنتج الفاعل بالعلم و هذا منهج ديننا الحنيف
و يمكن إن يكون العلم بأية لغة طالما ان يوجد انسان موجود و حي


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزى الاخ الفاضل / عبد الله . شكرا كتير على رائيك وكلامك . والله الاخ صاحب الموضوع اتبنى فكرة او عنوان معرف لينا كلنا وهو نقله او اصاغه بطريقته وطرح الفكره العامه فى منتدى المهندسين وتكلم من الناحيه الهندسيه وهى التعريب لها . اذا لنا داخل اكتب رائى واقول الذى اراة وشكرا و (ومش مشكله ان كان الاسلوب هجومى او ايجابى او سلبى ) بس لا يحمل تجريح شخــــــــــــــــــــــصى لاى واحد فينا . 
السؤال هنا انا اوافقك الراى اخى عبدالله .. فعلا لاحظت انا الترجمه العربيه فى بعض العلوم العالميه كانت جميله و ملائمه للتطور والزمن الذى احنا فيه . مثلا علم النفس . علم الاجتماع . الاقتصاد وبعض العلوم السياسيه .. لكن تيجى للطب (صعب) وللهندسه (صعب) ولكن كانت خطوه جيده لترجمه العلوم الحديثه التى ذكرتها سابقا وارجوا منك ان تفهمنى ولك منى جزيل التقدير والاحترام .


----------



## مهند الكاطع (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ المشرف ابن سينا ، وأنا اعتقد ان مشكلتنا ليست باللغة انما بنفسنا وبالتدهور السياسي الذي تشهده دولنا العربية نتيجة لظروف الحروب والاحتلالات ، اما بالنسبة لطرح الأخ للموضوع فأنا اتفق معه بشقه الأول حيث ان اللغة الأنكليزية هي لغة اعلوم والمصطلحات ، لكنني أختلف معه بأنه لا يمكن الدراسة بغير الأنكليزية ولا يمكن النهوض والقيام بنقلة نوعية تساعدنا على الترجمة الشاملة لهذه العلوم ، فهذا على ما اعتقد تشاؤم اكثر من اللزوم ، عموما انا متفائل خير ، وخصوصاً بالفترة الأخيرة بعد اتجاه الكثير من العرب إلى العلوم والأداب والثقافة وصار اهتمامهم يصب بالتعليم اكثر من غيره وهذا بحد ذاته فاتحة خير ، اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه ولما فيه خير للإسلام والملسمين اللهم آمين


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ مصطفى ..الاخوه الاكارم :
حياكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا 
لا اعرف كيف حكمتم على اللغة العربيه بهذه السرعه ولعلكم لا تعلمون ان احد اعرق الجامعات العربيه وهي جامعة دمشق تدرس الهندسه باللغة العربيه منذ اكثر من خمس وثلاثون عاما , خرجت عدة الاف من المهندسين ,منهم من اكمل الدراسات العليا ومنهم من انخرط في سوق العمل وكانوا من افضل المهندسين , على سبيل المثال المهندسين في التلفزيون الفلسطيني ذوي الكفاءة العاليه هم من جامعة دمشق ودرسوا باللغة العربيه ولكن لا بد للمهندس ان يتقن الانجليزيه وهذا ليس صعبا وذلك ليتابع التطور العلمي .. بقي ان اخبركم انني خريج دمشق واعمل مهندس اجهزه طبيه منذ اكثر من خمسة عشر بنجاح ملموس من حولي ويقولون لي لا عجب فأنت خريج دمشق ولا تنسوا ان اللغه هي وسيله لتوصيل المعلومات ولا اعتقد انا ولا انتم ان لغة القران , كتاب الله عز وجل انها بهذا الضعف حتى تكون عاجزه عن توصيل المعلومات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عادل الجزار (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
أولا ومن حيث المبدأ لايوجد مانع من دراسه الهندسه باللغه العربية
كما لا يوجد ما يمنع دراسه اى علم باى لغه كانت
كما لا يوجد ما يمنع نقل اى معرفه باى لغه كانت ولنسميها ( لغه المنشأ ) الى اللغه المراد معرفتها بها ولنسميها (لغه المتلقى ) وذلك ما نسميه بالترجمة , كما لايوجد ما يمنع ايصال هذه المعلومه الى قطاع المتلقيين وذلك ما نسميه بالنشر (عن طريق الطباعة او خلافه) 
ثانيا الهندسه علم يشارك فى صنعة اناس مختلفوا الجنسيات من بلدان مختلفه وبلغات مختلفة اى ان لغه المنشأ ليست لغة واحده وانما لغات متعددة 
ثالثا الهندسه علم متطور دائم الاكتشافات والاضافات
لذا وحتى يمكن دراسة الهندسه باللغة العربية يجب ان تكون هناك حركة ترجمة ونشر سريعة ومتواصلة لترجمة ونشر المستجدات فى علم الهندسة


----------



## mustafaatty (8 أكتوبر 2006)

عبد الله فهد قال:


> شكراَ على الموضوع و ملاحظ أن صاحب الموضوع يوجه الشكر إلى من يوافقه الرأي و يرد بعصبية على من بخالفه فيه،



اخى لقد ظلمتنى بقولك هذا ..
عموما انا اشكر كل من شارك حتى وان خالفنى الرأى والله يعلم ( ما اريد الا الاصلاح ما استطعت ).
وارقى المناقشات هى التى يتم فيها الهجوم حتى نصل جميعا الى الطريق الصحيح فى النهاية 

اود اولا ان اشكر المهندس ماهر على توضيحة وعلى الامثلة التى تبسط الفكرة

ثانيا : لماذا يقول اخوانى ان اللغة العربية غير عاجزة .. 
هل فهموا من كلامى انى اتهمها بالعجز .. لا يا اخوانى
كلامى واضح منذ البداية .. العجز فينا .. لا نستطيع تطوير العلم بانفسنا ( لسة بدرى )
اننا فى مرحلة التعلم واللحق بالركب السريع .
وقد قلت من قبل اننا عندما نصل لمرحلة تطوير العلم ساكون اول من يعمل بالتعريب 

هل من يدرس الهندسة بالعربية يستطيع ان يستفيد من مرجع اجنبى ؟؟
وهل مراجعنا العربية مؤهلة لسد احتياجاتة كمهندس ؟

دعونا لا نتعصب مرة


----------



## peterm (8 أكتوبر 2006)

:67:


mustafaatty قال:


> يا جماعة اللغة العربية تستوعب ... وراي انة لا يوجد اى قصور فى لغة القران .....
> ولكن ...........
> لماذا تدرس المانيا واليابان وفرنسا و ....... العلم باللغة الانجليزية ؟؟؟؟؟
> لانها اللغة الموحدة لدراسة العلم وتبادل الافكار
> ...


:67: :1:


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع يا اخ مصطفى انك بدأت موضوعك ب ( لا يمكن دراسة الهندسه باللغة العربيه ) مع ان هناك جامعات درست الهندسه باللغة العربيه منذ خمس وثلاثون عاما وحققت نجاحا باهرا مع العلم ايضا انها تعطي مساقات اللغه الانجليزي من سنه اولى وحتى الخامسه حتى يتسنى للخريج متابعة الجديد من العلوم الهندسيه وكذلك مواصلة تعليمه ان اراد , انا اعتقد ان عنوان موضوعك كان في غير محله وكان براي من الفضل ان يكون بعنوان ( ما رايكم في تدريس الهندسه باللغة العربيه ) ,,,,,,,,,,, مع تمنياتي ان تكون قد اخذتني بحلمك


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة.*



فؤاد ابو زيد قال:


> الموضوع يا اخ مصطفى انك بدأت موضوعك ب ( لا يمكن دراسة الهندسه باللغة العربيه ) مع ان هناك جامعات درست الهندسه باللغة العربيه منذ خمس وثلاثون عاما وحققت نجاحا باهرا مع العلم ايضا انها تعطي مساقات اللغه الانجليزي من سنه اولى وحتى الخامسه حتى يتسنى للخريج متابعة الجديد من العلوم الهندسيه وكذلك مواصلة تعليمه ان اراد , انا اعتقد ان عنوان موضوعك كان في غير محله وكان براي من الفضل ان يكون بعنوان ( ما رايكم في تدريس الهندسه باللغة العربيه ) ,,,,,,,,,,, مع تمنياتي ان تكون قد اخذتني بحلمك



اخى فعلا كلامك تمام وذلك للدراسه.............................#
اما الاخ مصطفى بيتكلم على تعريب علوم الهندسه او الطب بصفه عامه . ومراحل تعريبها ثم بعد ذلك ترجع وتصاغ كماده للدراسه . والذى عرب وتمت دراسته كويس جدا شىء جميل ...لكن تعمل ايه لو سمعت فى بعض القنوات الفضائيه عن ان العلم متقدم عن الدول العربيه بحوالى (200) سنه . بجد انا اتفزعت من هذا الرقم وسكت لفتره طويله علشان احسبها ومعرفتش ان الكلام ده صح ام خطاء.
وشكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

وبعدين هو ممكن وكويس جدا ان تدرس الهندسه ب اللغه العربيه شىء ممتاز بس اكيد سيتخللها كلمات اعجميه . ولكن برضه المشكله فى الاستزاده اى هو ممكن تدريس الاساس ولكن الاستزاده اكيد هتكون ب لغه اخرى


----------



## عبدالله8 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ابحث عن المراجع.... لن تجد مراجع حديثة باللغة العربية


----------



## المهندس وقاص (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

أشكر الجميع على طرحهم ومشاركتهم في هذا الموضوع ،،،

وأشكر أخي ابن سينا على طرحه ،،

والآن هناك العديد من كليات الهندسة بدأت في تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية ، ولكن ربما مع بقاء المصطلحات الهندسية الانجليزية ، وهذا الشيء لا يمنع أن تدرس العلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية ، ومع الزمن وعمل الخطط التي تؤدي بدورها إلى وجود تراجم ومعاجم للمصطلحات الهندسية العربية ولا يتم هذا إلا بدور واسع وكبير بين كل الجامعات العربية ، ولا مانع أن يطلع المهندس على الكتب الإنجليزية وأن يقوي جانب اللغة الإنجليزية لديه بجانب دراسته للهندسة باللغة العربية في كليته ،،،

ولكم التحية


----------



## skhawatmi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
من قال أن اللغة العربية لا تستوعب والدليل ( أنا ) و أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا
فنحن في سوريا ندرس جميع الإختصاصات باللغة العربية بما فيها دراستي الهندسة المدنية
و الحم لله لا أجد صعوبة في ذلك لأن من يطور نفسه في اللغة الإنكليزية ويقرأ في المراجع لن يضيع 
أخيراً أؤكد للأخ مصطفى بأن ألمانيا تدرس بالألماني حصراً في Under Graduate
أما Post Graduate فهناك بعض الجامعات تتيح الدراسة باللغة الإنكليزية رغبة منهم في جذب الطلاب من مختلف الدول , كذلك الدليل ( أنا ) لأني معيد في الجامعة و مقبل على عمل الدوكتوراة في ألمانيا أني أتقن الألمانية و السلام


----------



## skhawatmi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
من قال أن اللغة العربية لا تستوعب والدليل ( أنا ) و أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا
فنحن في سوريا ندرس جميع الإختصاصات باللغة العربية بما فيها دراستي الهندسة المدنية
و الحم لله لا أجد صعوبة في ذلك لأن من يطور نفسه في اللغة الإنكليزية ويقرأ في المراجع لن يضيع 
أخيراً أؤكد للأخ مصطفى بأن ألمانيا تدرس بالألماني حصراً في Under Graduate
أما Post Graduate فهناك بعض الجامعات تتيح الدراسة باللغة الإنكليزية رغبة منهم في جذب الطلاب من مختلف الدول , كذلك الدليل ( أنا ) لأني معيد في الجامعة و مقبل على عمل الدكتوراة في ألمانيا أني أتقن الألمانية و السلام


----------



## skhawatmi (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
من قال أن اللغة العربية لا تستوعب والدليل ( أنا ) و أعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا
فنحن في سوريا ندرس جميع الإختصاصات باللغة العربية بما فيها دراستي الهندسة المدنية
و الحم لله لا أجد صعوبة في ذلك لأن من يطور نفسه في اللغة الإنكليزية ويقرأ في المراجع لن يضيع 
أخيراً أؤكد للأخ مصطفى بأن ألمانيا تدرس بالألماني حصراً في Under Graduate
أما Post Graduate فهناك بعض الجامعات تتيح الدراسة باللغة الإنكليزية رغبة منهم في جذب الطلاب من مختلف الدول , كذلك الدليل ( أنا ) لأني معيد في الجامعة و مقبل على عمل الدكتوراة في ألمانيا لأني أتقن الألمانية و السلام


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*الموضوع حساس بعض الشيء،
ولكن أرى وان تدريس الهندسة يكون
باللغة العربية أفضل وبعض المواد العلمية يجب
تدريسها بلغة أجنبية مع التأكيد على وجوب
معرفة واتقان أكثر من لغة بما في ذلك الأنقليزية.*


----------



## ابن سينا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم جميعًا إخواني المهندسين...والحقيقة أنني تأكدت من المعلومة وهي انه في المانيا وفرنسا تُدرس بلغاتهم الأُم ,ولا غضاضة ان نكون على علم ومعرفة في اللغات الاخرى من أجل الدراسة والمتابعة والتألق في العلوم, ومن باب حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"من عرف لغة قوم أمن شرهم".
وتحياتي لكل الاخوة المشاركين.


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو من كل الاخوة الذين ساهموا وشاركوا 
في هذا الموضوع أن يرفقوا مشاركتهم 
بمراجع وكتب هندسية باللغة العربية
للعلم وان دراستي الجامعية اعتمدت أساسا على اللغة الفرنسية،
وكنت أتمنى لو تمكنت من دراسة بعض المواد باللغة العربية


----------



## الراجح (14 أكتوبر 2006)

assalam alikom dear brothers 
may Allah the Almighty accepts our deeds and guide us to the best 
I would like to share with you my opinion about Arabic language as a sceintefic language .Actually I'm studying engineering in english but i totally disagree that Arabic can't be a scientific language .I agree with brother ibn sina 
may Allah accepts us all and make us do hard for this ummah 
wa assalam alikom


----------



## الأمير أمير (17 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوانى الأعزاء
لقد شدنى هذا الموضوع وقد تكون هذه هى المرة الأولى التى أشارك فيها بالرأى الملتقى ولكن لى رأى أود أن أوضحه وهذا الرأى ليس رأيى أنا ولكنه رأى أح أساتذتى فى الكلية وكان يدرس لنا مادة الديناميكا الحرارية وأنا شخصيا مقتنع به وهو أنه لا يوجد دولة تقدمت وهى تستخدم لغة دولة غيرها حتى اليابان ولغتها صعبة جدا وضعيفة تترجم إليها ووتعلم بها .
وأنا استخدم المواصفات الألمانية فى عملى وتجد فى أول المواصفة المكتوبة بالإنجليزية كلمة مفادها أنهم لا يضمنون للك الترجمة الإنجليزية ,أنك إذا أردت المواصفة بدقة فلترجع إلى المواصفة الأصلية بالألمانية فكيف بهذه الدولة تدرس الهندسة بالإنجليزية.
وأنا أعتقد أن الناس تجرى دائما وراء لغة الدولة المنتصرة وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى لتراجع اللغة العربية وعدم استخدامنا لها والزيادة الغير مبررة لاستخدام اللهجات المحلية وحتى وصل الأمر إلى استخدام اللهجة المحلية فى صفحات الجرائد وشكرا


----------



## مني السيد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا من راي الخاص مع تواجدي في الكليه ان الدراسه بالغة الانجليزيه احسن بكتير من اللغه العربيه لان بالغه الانجليزيه تتيح لك الفرصه علي الذاكرة والاهتمام بهذه الماده والخوف منها
اما باللغه العربيه تكون اكتر اهمالوأنا أعتقد أن الناس تجرى دائما وراء لغة الدولة المنتصرة وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى لتراجع اللغة العربية وعدم استخدامنا لها والزيادة الغير مبررة لاستخدام اللهجات المحلية وحتى وصل الأمر إلى استخدام اللهجة المحلية فى صفحات الجرائد وشكرا
اما بالنسبه للبلاد الاجنبيه عمتا تتعلم بالغاتها


----------



## عبد الله فهد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

أحب أن أوضح فكرة الترجمة :
لا أقصد الترجمة من قبلنا من اللغات الأخرى فقط بداعي الاطلاع و لكن الترجمة بداعي عرض ما توصل إليه الأخررون من علم و عرضه على أبناء العاملين من الأمة العربية للمشاركة بجعلحه منطلقا لأي بحث علمي يطور هذا العلم و يكون بداية لاستعادتنا ما فقد من و نعود إلى العمل العلمي الايجابي فالمقصود بالترجمة ليس النقل فقط و لكن المقصود التحليل و الانطلاق الى الابداع و هذا ما فعله سلفنا مثل الفارابي و الخوزارزمي و غيرهم فقد انطلقوا من ترجمة من سبقهم من اليونان في العلوم (الطب و الرياضيات و الفلك ) و نقلوا الفكر و بحثوا فيه فالعلم هو نتاج حضارة و بقدر قوة الأمة التي تحتضن هذه الحضارة يوكن تأثير و تطور العلم نعم من المستحيل أن أن نبدأ من لا شيء فلا بد من أن نبدأ من حيث انتهى الأخرون فالعلم بدأ بالتعلبم و التعلم من خلق أدم عليه السلام و علم الهندسة من العلوم التي أتت بالبحث و التجربة و ليس العلم النطقي أو العلم من بنات الأفكار و العلم يكون بالتفاعل مع كل من يعلم إن كان من أمتنا أو من الأمم الأخرى أما العلم الشرعي الديني هو فقد لا يمكن إلا من متونه الصحيحية و مراجعه الصحيحة الشرعية من القرآن و السنة والاجماع و القياس و العلم بدأ بأفكار بسيطة و لكنها هي أساس المخترعات و لا يمكن أن يكون هناك أي تقدم بغير العلم {يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا لَا تَنفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ }الرحمن33
و حتى دعوت الاسلام بدأها الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم بمخاطبة الملوك بلغتهم فالبدأ بلغة صاب المعلومة و النهاية بلغتنا دون تحميل اللغة عبء تقصيرنا العلمي


----------



## abdo_hadi (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الله لا اعلم من اين ابدا و لكن انه فى العصر الاسلامى الاول كنا نتعلم اللغات لمخاطبه ملوك العالم وقتها و ان عندما كنا فى اوج الحضارهو التقدم كانت الكتب العربيه فى العلوم تترجم الى لغاتهم حتى استطاعوا مما كنا نمتلك نحن من حضاره ان يصلوا اليها بل و يسبقونا بحضارتهم و ما يجب علينا فعله الان هو ترجمه الكتب العلميه ليس فقط للاطلاع بل من اجل ان نبدا من مكان ما انتهوا او نواكبهم فى التقدم الذي ينفعنا و ينفع المسلمين باذن الله


----------



## القثامي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
موضوع رائع جدا يا اخ مصطفى بس العنوان لك عليه
للاسف انت استشهد بالمانيا وفرنسا وكانت معلوماتك غير صحيح
اكثر دول العالم تدرس العلوم بلغتها الام واي كتاب ينشر في العالم يترجم سريعا للغتهم
عن طريق مركز ضخم لهم مخصص لترجمه الكتب الاجنبيه 
واستشهد بمجله عالميه باسم heat transfer تترجم على طول عند الروس بلغتهم وايضا الصين وبلدان كثيره واي ابحاث تقدمها الروس اللي يبغى يستفيد يترجمها بلغته
واليابان ايضا نفس الطريقه 

واخواننا سوريا شف عندهم افضل الدكاتره لانهم درسوها باللغه العربيه

يا اخ مصطفى يا ريت تتاكد من معلوماتك ومافيه اي دوله تتقدم في العلوم بغير بلغتها


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الأفاضل وصاحب الموضوع الأخ مصطفى كل عام والجميع بخير
لى كلام واضح وعلى خبرة حيث اننى اعمل فى المجال الهندسى واستاذ جامعى اضع امام الجميع الحقيقة وبلا تفصيلات تخرجنا من الموضوع
1- اللغة العربية لغة ككل اللغات ولها قدسية لان القرآن الكريم مكتوب بها -- ومناقشة اللغة كلغة بعيدا عن المصحف الشريف افضل وتكون حساسية العقل والحكم منطقى
2- الألمان يدرسون فى جامعاتهم بلغتهم-- انا درست معهم
3- برامج الكمبيوتر الأنجليزية وال DOS windows كل البرامج باللغة الألمانية وسعرها ارخص من النسخة الانجليزية
4- الأفلام دبلجة بلغتهم
5- هناك منهم من يكتب -- منظرة زى الجماعات العربية المتفرنجة- بالآنجليزى وهذة مشكلة ثقافة
6- الزميل الكريم الفرنسيين والصينيين واليابنيون متقدمون ويستخدمون لغتهم
7- عمليات نشر الأبحاث--- تتم باللغة الأنجليزية- لانها لغة رسمية وعالمية من الأمم المتحدة-- فى الوقت الحالى فكيف اذا سيطرت اليابان على العالم نتعلم اشكالهم ورسوماتهم؟؟؟؟؟
8- التعريب ليس مشكلة خاصا اذا كان متخصص ونقل من اى كتاب انجليزى- المانى- صينى وحتى عبرى ما دام هناك فائدة للبشر
9- تعليم اللغات مهم وضرورى للتواصل مع الاخرين وحتى يفهم لغتهم وماذا يكتبون ويقولون عنا
10- طال الموضوع ولكننى اردت ان اوصل رسالة للمنتدى ان العلم واحد واللغات كثيرة فلا تضيع ثقافتك بحجة اللغة --- نطور لغتنا ونضيف اليها كل جديد نفهمه ونستخدمة مثل الأنترنت- الكمبيوتر- الستالايت وهكذا


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخوة الأفاضل وصاحب الموضوع الأخ مصطفى كل عام والجميع بخير
> لى كلام واضح وعلى خبرة حيث اننى اعمل فى المجال الهندسى واستاذ جامعى اضع امام الجميع الحقيقة وبلا تفصيلات تخرجنا من الموضوع
> 1- اللغة العربية لغة ككل اللغات ولها قدسية لان القرآن الكريم مكتوب بها -- ومناقشة اللغة كلغة بعيدا عن المصحف الشريف افضل وتكون حساسية العقل والحكم منطقى
> ...


*******************************************
مشكور اخى المهندس hammam كلامك تمام وانا اوافق فى الرأى ولكن ما الوقت المستخدم للترجمه يعنى نضيع وقت كبير فى الترجمه ونلاقى نفسنا اتأخرنا 200 سنه ز هى دى المشكله وهى كيف نواكب العصر الحديث . بأختصار دون الدخول فى فى ان اللغه تنفع او لاتنفع فهى ليست بيت القصيد ولكن الوقت يا اخى الفاضل منين نجيب وقت .؟وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (21 أكتوبر 2006)

​


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> *******************************************
> مشكور اخى المهندس hammam كلامك تمام وانا اوافق فى الرأى ولكن ما الوقت المستخدم للترجمه يعنى نضيع وقت كبير فى الترجمه ونلاقى نفسنا اتأخرنا 200 سنه ز هى دى المشكله وهى كيف نواكب العصر الحديث . بأختصار دون الدخول فى فى ان اللغه تنفع او لاتنفع فهى ليست بيت القصيد ولكن الوقت يا اخى الفاضل منين نجيب وقت .؟وشكرا جزيلا




الأخ المهندس ماهر
كل عام وانت بخير
ردك اسعدنى ولكننى لا اجد مشكلة فى الترجمة للأسباب التالية
1- المهندس بطبيعته يعشق التحدى والعمل
2- الترجمعة اخى الفاضل اصبحت مع برامج الكومبيوتر اقل جهد مما سبق
3- صيحيح الترجمة عن طريق البرامج مثل مترجم الوافى غير دقيقة ولكن مجهود فى سلسلة التطوير
4- نحن المهندسين نتكلم ونفهم ما يكتب باللغة الأجنبية وما دمت فهمت النص والمعادلات فالتعبير بلغتك الأم افضل واسهل واسرع للأخرين 
5- اكرر لا مانع وبل ضرورى اتقان اللغات الأخرى ولا تنقص من لغتك الأم حتى لا تضيع بمرور الوقت وقلة الأستعمال فى المجال الهندسى
6- توجد كتب كثيرة اخى الفاضل تصدر من الدول والجامعات العربية ومن اساتذة مصريين واخص بالذكر التى تصدر فى ليبيا والسعودية -- كتب مترجمة ولكنها فى الغالب فى الإدارة والتنظيم الصناعى وكذلك بحوث العمليات
7- مطلوب مجهود منظم من المهندسين او الدولة فى هذا المجال
وكل عام وانت والكل بخير وعيد سعيد


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (31 أكتوبر 2006)

والله يا أخي كلامك صحيح ... أردت أن افهم الكود المصري والسوري المكتوبين باللغة العربية فلم أفهم شيئا لأنني في العراق درست كود التصاميم الامريكي


----------



## abdo_hadi (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ساهوك77 قال:


> والله يا أخي كلامك صحيح ... أردت أن افهم الكود المصري والسوري المكتوبين باللغة العربية فلم أفهم شيئا لأنني في العراق درست كود التصاميم الامريكي



نعم الله و شكرا على الافاده


----------



## faaady (16 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي مصطفى...
أود في البداية ان انوه على ان لغة تدريس الهندسة في المانيا هي الالمانية، بعض الجامعات ( وتعتبر قلة من بين الجامعات الالمانية) تستخدم الانجليزية في الدراسات العليا للهندسة...
و اود ان اخبرك عن تجربتي الشخصية، فانا الآن بصدد اتمام دراستي في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة الشرق الأوسط (تركيا)، لغة التدريس هي الانجليزية، لكن لو نظرت الى 95% من باقي الجامعات التركية.. فهي تستخدم التركية كاللغة الأساسية في تدريس الهندسات...
على العموم... المتفحص للأوضاع الصناعية في تركيا يجد ان انتاج المصانع التركية -خاصة في المجال الميكانيكي- جيد جدا( ترتيب 2004 الانتاج القومي لتركيا رقم 20 بين دول العالم).. وافضل كثيرا من الانتاج العربي (ترتيب 2004 الانتاج القومي لأول دولة عربية مصنعة هو لمصر رقم 48 بين دول العالم).. على حد علمي ان معظم الجامعات المصرية تستخدم الانجليزية في تدريس الهندسات..
...
و الآن أنا اتساءل.. ماذا قدم اخوتنا الذين درسوا بالانجليزية لدولهم؟؟؟
لا يا عزيزي.. المسألة ليست باللغة إطلاقا.. بل هو الفساد المتأصل في حكوماتنا الرشيدة، السرقة، النهب، هجرة العقول... لكن وقت الترجمة المستقطع ... أشك
أرجوا أن تراجع نفسك


----------



## eng_deeb (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> من الجميل ان ندرس بلغتنا و لكن خذ بعين الاعتبار الدول العربية التي تدرس بلغتها لا ارى هناك تقدم و التقدم ليس له علاقة باللغة و انما رغبة الطالب بالتعلم لانه عندما لا تكون لطالب اي رغبة في التعلم و حتى لو اعطيته المادة بالمعلقة لن يفهم , و طريقة التدريس بالخارج ايضا تختلف فهم لا يركزون بمواد ليست لها علاقة بتخصص كما يحصل عندنا و لذلك فانا ارى ان التقدم يعتمد على الفرد و رغبته في التعلم و الجامعة بطريقة التدريس و اللغة ليست المقياس



بالفعل انا اؤيد التدريس باللغة النجليزية لان في العربية لن نصل إلى نتيجة و كما قلت سابقا التقدم يعتمد على الفرد


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخي الاردن يدرس الهندسه باللغه الانجليزيه ,فهل هو اكثر تطورا من سوريا التي تدرس الهندسه باللغه العربيه , بل العكس سوريا تصنع كل الاجهزه المنزليه واصبحت تصنع كتيرا من الاجهزه الطبيه وماكينات المصانع المتطوره


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*دائما اختلافنا نحن العرب من الاحسن من الاخر . دائما مختلفين..........................
الذي يحدد من الاحسن هو وصولنا الي ما موصل اليه الغرب..............................*


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*عنوان خطأ ومعلومات غير دقيقه واستنتاج خطأ*

اخواني ألأعزاء 
عندنا مفاهيم خاطئه يجب تحليلها 
بالنسبه لي فأنتم تتوهمون بقولكم ان اللغه العربيه لايمكن التدريس بها للعلوم العامه ،لقد كنت مثلكم عندي مفاهيم خاطئه وكان عندي اعتقاد أن اللغه الإنجليزيه هي كل شيء, وقد لفيت بلاد أوروبيه كثيره ففي ايطاليا تدرس العلوم بالايطاليه وفي اسبانيا بالإسبانيه وقد عشت هناك لفتره وجيزه ,وشائت ألأقدار أن ذهبت الى يوغسلافيا وهناك أكثر من اربعة لغات وتدرس العلوم في كافة اللغات ,ولقد أنهيت الهندسه المدنيه بإحدى هذه أللغات ’ ولقد كان التعليم في كل لغه من هذه اللغات,وكانت احدى هذه اللغات كانت اللغه المكدونيه التي لايتكلم بها أكثر من مليونين شخص أي لايزيد الناطقين بها عن حي من أحياء القاهره أو بغداد ومع ذلك يدرسو الطب والهندسه والكيمياء والفيزياء,باللغه المكدونيه وهناك ابحاث وعلماء وأكادميين ,
وليس بالضروره أن يعرف ألأوروبي اللغه ألإنجليزيه ,ألكثير منهم يتقن لغات أجنبيه عديده قد يتقن اكثر من لغه ولاتكون ألإنجليزيه من بينها.
هذا لايعني انني لا أُطالب أن نتعلم أللغات ألأجنبيه فهي ألجسر بين ألأمم والحضارات ,ولكن بين ألخطأوالصواب شعره رفيعه ,
فهو واهم واهم من يقول أن اللغه العربيه لاتصلح للعلوم ,لو شاهد مقالاتنا أحد ألأجانب لسخر منّا فللأسف ليس عندنا ألثقه بأنفسنا ولا نعرف عن الحضاره الا القشور
فالعنوان استفزني (لا يمكن الدراسه باللغه العربيه ) ما هذا العنوان 
اما المعلومات الخاطئه فهي ان ألألمان والاسبان والغرب يدرسون بالانجليزيه )
يا جماعه من اين تأتوا بهذه المعلومات وتشوهوا الحقائق )
وطبعاً ستكون استنتاجات خاطئه 
هناك دوله عربيه مجاوره هي سوريا تدرس باللغه العربيه ولي زملاء قد تخرجوا منها ولا اخفي عليكم انهم من اقوى المهندسين في ألأردن وفلسطين .
ومن قال انه مجرد ان درس الطالب بالانجليزيه يصبح أقوى 
هل نحن اذكى من ألإسبان والبولنديين ومن الروس ومن اليونانيين ومن ........
الذين يدرسون بلغتهم حتى ينبهنا البعض ان الدراسه باللغه العربيه لاتصلح
ولماذا تصلح في كل اللغات ولا تصلح بلغتنا 
ولكن لانه عندنا نقص يتباها البعض انه قرأ كتاب بالعربي ولم يفهم منه شيء
اما القول ان يكون الكود امريكي ويدرس بالعربي فعندما درست في يوغسلافيا كنا ندرس عن الكود ألألماني ولكن بلغتهم وليس باللغه الإنجليزيه أو ألألمانيه .
قبل ان تعطونا معلومه ان تتأكدوا منها وقبل ان تضعوا العنوان فكروا في صياغته
حتى نستنتج صح نقرأ الموضوع صح


----------



## faaady (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم


> ولكن لانه عندنا نقص يتباها البعض انه قرأ كتاب بالعربي ولم يفهم منه شيء



:86: وهذي من أكبر المصائب التي أراها كل يوم من الإخوة العرب زملائي في الجامعة... قد يقرأ المصدر بالإنجليزية و لا يفهم نصفه، و لكن يتباهى بأنه لا يفهم أي شيئ من الكتب العربية :86:


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ نبعة المدينه المحترم:
معظم ما ذكرته انت كتبته انا سابقا فكان المضمون نفسه
العجيب ان اصرار البعض على الاساءة الى اللغه الام يدعو الى الريبة والشك


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل يعطيك


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل يعطيك العافيه


----------



## abdo_hadi (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذا الكلام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

المشكلة أن الكثير من العرب لا يستطيعون الرؤية أبعد من أنوفهم ..... صدقوني هذه حقيقة.
الغرب يضع خطط 200 سنة للأمام ونحن ننظر للواقع ولا نحسب حسابا للمستقبل. نعم لا نحسب أي حساب للمستقبل.
الأخوة الذين يقولون أن بيننا وبين الغرب 200 سنة ... هل يعتقدون أننا بحاجة لأن نقوم بإعادة إختراع العجلة والسيارة والطائرة أم أننا من الممكن أن نستكمل الطريق الذي وصل إليه الغرب كما كان الغرب قد إستكمل الطريق والأبحاث التي بدأها أجدادنا العرب سابقا في أيام الإزدهار والنهضة العربية.. حيث ترجمت الكتب والمؤلفات العربية إلى الكثير من لغات العالم والآن أيضا من الممكن أن تترجم الأبحاث إلى اللغة العربية وما المشكلة في ذلك إذا تعاونت عليه كل الجامعات العربية ....
لماذا لا نضع خطة ولو خمسين سنة للامام لتكون جامعاتنا كأحدث الجامعات في العالم.... لماذا هذا التثبيط للهمم لماذا كل هذا الإستسلام .......... المهم يا مهندسين يا حلوين المنهاج الدراسي .....وليس المهم اللغة الإنكليزية التي يدرس بها..... أنا درست الهندسة باللغة العربية في سوريا وموضوع المصطلحات العربية ليس مشكلة أبدا ولكن من لم يطلع ويدرس باللغة العربية يعتقد ان الموضوع صعب أو مستحيــــــــــــــل .... وعلى فكرة إن الألمان هم أكثر الناس تعصبا للغتهم الألمانية .... والدكاترة الذين يأتون من المانيا تجدهم متقنين للغة الألمانية بجدارة لأن الدراسة كلها بالألماني...

ألا ترون أن بعض الدول في الشرق(إندونيسيا ماليزيا) إستكملت نهضتها وواكبت الحضارة الغربية خلال عدد قليل من السنوات ..... ماليزيا بدأت نهضتها عام 1986 ليس لديها ثروات كما في المنطقة العربية فقرروا أن يعملوا من البلد بلد صناعي وكان لهم ذلك....
ونحن العرب نقول لسا أمامنا 200 سنة...
لذلك يجب أن تكون لنا خطة ولو لخمسين سنة للامام وان ندرس بلغتنا العربية ونستكمل شروط النهضة وتساعدنا الحكومات العربية لتحقيق ذلك.... أما إذا كان لدينا 21 حاكم أو 22 حاكم عربي لا أدري والله كم أصبح عدد الدول العربية اليوم فهم ماشاء الله دوما في إزدياد وكان هؤلاء الحكام كل منهم يسعى لترسيخ كرسيه وترسيخ كرسي العائلة الحاكمة من بعده وبناء القصوووور وبيوت الأحلام على حساب الشعب العربي الضعيف فعلينا وعلى جيلنا من عمر الأمة السلام ولن تنفعنا حينها لا لغة عربية ولا إنكليزية ...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسبب فرط الجهل أصبحنا نبحث حتى عن تغيير الهوية وإستبدال اللغة العربية وإذا ما تفوق الهنود في القرون القادمة سنجد في هذا المنتدى من يقول العربية لا تنفع ولا بد من تعلم اللغة الهندية .... :3: :1: 






وأعتقد ان الصورة كافية لتوضح لكم لماذا يطرح مثل هذا الموضوع ......... إن الجهل الذي تفشى في عقولنا وفي جسد الأمة كالسرطان جعلنا عاجزين حتى عن أن نحترم انفسنا ونحترم لغتنا فكيف للعالم أن يحترمنا ونحن بهذا الفكر وهذا العجز وهذا الكسل ...... 
يعني الأخوة:10: حتى عاجزين عن تعريب الأبحاث العلمية الأجنبية:57: ويقولون الموضوع بحاجة إلى وقت :16: !!!!!!!!!!! لا أدري ربما نطلب من الأمريكان أو اليهود مساعدتنا في التعريب ............ أو نبحث عن المصباح السحري وأظنه أسرع حل...........مع كامل حبي وإحترامي للجميع........!!


----------



## abdo_hadi (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا عاشق الجنه لكن


----------



## sheriframdan (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا اعرف اي من كلمات الشكر التي توفيك حقك 
ولكن اقول لكم جزيل الشكر علي ما افدتنا به
شريف


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليس السبب في عدم تدريس الهندسة والعلوم عموماً هو أنها لا تستوعب العلوم 
لا والله إنها تستوعب وأكثر
ولكن السبب هو أن الأمة الأقوى تقود والبقية تتبع
تحية.....


----------



## saif ghost (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخوان انا درست بالعربية 
واعاني مشاكل لا حصر لها 

ابسط مثال يوم اريد اسوي تقرير عن موضوع او توسيع معلوماتي عبر الانتر نت 
ماقدر افهم شي من المواضيع الاجنبية لاني درست بالعربي وبعض المسطلحات بالانجليزي 
ما اقول لا افهم شئ لكني اعاني صوبة بالغة 
عنكم عندما احتاج الى مصادر فلا يوجد نسبة بين عدد المصادر العربية للانجيلزية 

معلومات الاخ ابن سينا قديمة عن اوربا 
فهم حاليا يدرسون كلهم بالانجليزية لنفس مشكلتي مع العلم هم دول متقدمة 


الموضوع مول لا اريد الاسهاب 
هذه وجهة نظري 
تحياتي


----------



## bashmohandiz (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أود أن أضيف أن لا مشكلة في دراسة أي باب من أبواب العلم بأي لغة كانت لأن العلم ليس له لغة خاصة بل لغة العلم هي لغة من يبحث ويطور العلم، أبسط حل لهذا الوضع وهو جداً صعب لأن يجب أن تتصدى له حكومة وليس أفراد و هو أن يتم تشجيع أعمال الترجمة للغة العربية حتى تثرى المكتبة العربية و يمكن أن يكون لدينا أفراد (بأعداد تمثل نسبة معقولة من المجتمع) لديها اطلاع على تطورات العلم و قادرة على الإضافة له.
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## ريمون عدلي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*يعطي بالعربي والمطلوب بالانجليزي*



mustafaatty قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارى ( وهو رأى شخصى ) انة لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية
> للاسباب الاتية :
> 
> ...





اخي اعجبني ردك ومشاركتك وراياك الخاص انا في الواقع اعتبره هو الواقع المنشود امامنا وهو الصائب:12:


----------



## bashmohandiz (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلين أخ ريمون عدلي تحية واحترام
أولا أرجو أنت تشعر بالحرية في التعبير عن رايك ولا أعتقد أنه من الإنصاف أن نقاش مثل هذا يحتمل التأويل على أنه هجوم على لغة القرآن الكريم.
أحب أن أوضح أن قصدي هو أن العلم ممكن أن يدرس ويطور بأي لغة كانت، لأن اللغة هي أداة والمعول على تطوير العلم بأي لغة يعتمد على الناطقين بهذه اللغة وليس اللغة بذاتها.
فليس كل متحدث بالإنجليزية هو عالم أو مهندس.
و وضع اللغة العربية الراهن هو إنعكاس للأوضاع السائدة في جميع الدول الناطقة باللغة العربية حيث أن الكتابة العلمية غير مجزية أبداً.
أنا الآن مقيم في الولايات المتحدة وأرى العناية بالعلم تتطابق مع ما كنا نتعلمة بالمدارس عن تكريم العلماء في في الفترة التي كانت اللغة العربية هي لغة العلم.
تشجيع الكتابات والكتاب هنا بيعث على الإندهاش ، هذا غير التكريم المعنوي لمن يكتب كتاب في أي مجال علمي أو أدبي والمجاال العلمي طبعا يحوز أكبر تكريم.
في المناطق الناطقة باللغة العربية هل سمعت عن تكريم أو تشجيع لكاتب في مجال هندسي أو علمي
هذه التكريمات تحتاج لميزانيات ليس ياستطاعة أفراد تقديمها.
الجوائز والعاءات غالبها يصب في تشجيع الإنتاجات الموسيقية والفنية فقط ولهذه سوف تجد الكثير من الكتابات فيها باللغة العربية لأن من يكتب في هذا المجال سوف يحصل على مردود مادي و معنوي.
و دمتم سالمين


----------



## mustafaatty (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى سيف .. اشكرك لانصافك ..
واجو من كل ( المتعصبين ) للغة العربية ان يراجعوا كلامك ويزنوا كلامك بالمنطق والعقل بدلا من اتهامى بالجهل .


----------



## bashmohandiz (10 ديسمبر 2006)

mustafaatty قال:


> اخى madony ..
> اشكرك لردك ..
> ولكن الشكر الاكبر لاسلوبك الادبى الرائع .. ( صديقى نحن فى مناقشة علمية ) لا يجب ان ينصر فيها من هو افصحنا لسانا ..
> لرسالتك جوانب :
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

أخي لك وجهة نظر أعارضها لكن أحترمها . من ما كتبته لفت نظري آخر سطر منها أنك لذلك تضع العربة أمام الحصان أو الحصان خلف العربة.
التعريب يأتي كمرحلة قبل التطوير وهذه هي المشكلة التي نعاني منها كعرب وهي أساس النقاش الحالي كما أرى ، عندما قام العرب بتطوير العلوم كانت المرحلة الأولى هي ترجمة العلوم من الأمم التي سبقتهم و من ثم أصبحت في المتناول للجميع و منها بدأت عميات التطوير. طبعا تعرف ما لحق ذلك من أن الدول الأوربية أخذت العلوم من اللغة العربية و ترجمتها للغاتها و أصبحت في متناول الجميع وأصبح التطوير عندهم ممكن.
الخطوة الأولى هي دعم عمليت الترجمة بكل قوة حتى تكون العلوم متوفرة. ومحاولة جامعة حلب يصعب أن تنجح وتستمر لأنها سارت وحدها ضد التيار. و للعلم أعرف صديق درس الطب في جامعة حلب وعند عودتة ما كان عليه سوى أن يأخذ كورس في المصطلحات لأن عملة بين أطباء تعليمهم بالإنجليزي ، ومنها مارس عملة بدون أي صعوبة. وهذا يدل على أن العلم ممكن تعلمة بالعربية ولو أن الأطباء في موقع عملة درسو بالعربي لما لزم أن يتعلم الإنجليزية.
وأنا أتأمل في الكتبات طرأ في ذهني تساؤل و أنا لا ألوم الإستعمار على الوصع الراهن لأن الإستعمار قد ولى و أي أخطاء موجودة هي نتاج أعمال مجتمعاتنا : 
السؤال هو: هل يوجد تطابق جغرافي للدول التي تستخدم اللغة الإنجليزية حاليا الأراضي التي كانت تحت الإستعمار الإنجليزي؟
لأن من الكتابات تولد لدي إحساس بأن لازال هناك من يشعر بروح المستعمر ( الميم الأولى بالضم والميم التالية بالفتح).


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الداء يا أحبتي الحلوين قد استشرى في جسد الأمة فالمشكلة لم تعد تقتصر على أمركة المنهاج الجامعي فقط........ يا مهندسي الأمة العربية والإسلامية ....... فبعدما غدا التعليم في الجامعات العربية باللغة الإنكليزية أدى ذلك إلى كوارث عديدة منها:
1- ضعف المراجع العربية والأبحاث حتى غدت شبه نادرة في كل مجالات العلم .

2-ضعف حركة الترجمة وركودها فلاحاجة للترجمة إذا كان المنهاج سيدرس باللغة الإنكليزية .

3-أنظروا إلى أين وصل الداء.... الآن المثقفون والأطباء والمهندسون يدرّسون أبناءهم منذ سن الخامسة في مدارس إنكليزية أو أمريكية وبمنهاج غربي كامل كامل كامل (تعرفون مدارس كامبردج)اللهم إلا كتيبات صغيرة عن اللغة العربية وهذه المدارس يتخرج منها الطفل شبه لاديني بسبب العلم المادي البحت الذي يقدم له والأفكار الغربية  الدخيلة على مجتمعنا العربي. ويكون هذا الجيل جيل هجين:29: لا عربي و:29: لا غربي ...
حتى أن إحدى الفتيات من بلد عربي تدرس في إحدى المدارس البريطانية لا تستطيع أن تقوم بعمليات الجمع والطرح والعد إذا كانت الأرقام باللغة العربية!!!!!!!!!!! ولا تستطيع أن تقرأ النصوص العربية بشكل لائق.... ناهيك عن أنها لن تستطيع أن تتحاور معنا في مثل هذا المنتدى في المستقبل بسبب ركاكة اللغة العربية عندها...... ولن تستطيع أن تطلع على الإرث العربي الكبير المكتوب باللغة العربية الفصحى أيضا........!!!!!!!!!

والآباء لا يجدون حرجا في ذلك لأن الأبناء سيدرسون في المستقبل بجامعات تستخدم اللغة الإنكليزية كمنهاج لها ........ وهذا ما تريدون أن تشجعوا أنتم عليه هنا في هذا الموضوع... 


قلت لكم فكروا في عواقب ما تدعون إليه ... أنظروا نظرة 100 سنة للأمام ......... ضعوا خطة لاستنهاض الأمة .... لا تثبطوا الهمم ....... أنتم مسؤولون عن الكلمة ..... فكروا كيف نطور أنفسنا لتصبح لغتنا هي لغة العالم ..... فنحن الآن في ملتقـــــــــــــــــــــى المهندسيـــــــــــــــــــــن العـــــــــــــــــرب إذا كنا بهذا الفكر والله لا أدري ماذا سيكون مصير أولادنا من بعدنا وكيف سيكون ولاؤهم لعروبتهم إذا كانوا سيشبون على لغة أجنبية دخيلة ومنهاج إنكليزي أو امريكي ........


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ سيف ا لمحترم 
انا مثلك درسة الهندسه باللغه العربيه ولكني اخذت كورس انكليزي لاتوسع في المراجع واقسم لك بان كل من يعرفني مهنيا يسالني من اين تخرجت ويثني على الجامعه التي خرجتني , فيا اخي لا تتوهم وتظن ان حظك عاثر فان كنت قويا في مهنتك واردت التوسع في المرجع فما عليك الا ان تاخذ كورس انجليزي ................ مع الشكر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 ديسمبر 2006)

سلمت يمينك يا فؤاد أبو زيد وأرجو من كل الأخوة الأعزاء أن يفكروا في مستقبل الأمة العربية وينظروا للأمر بنظرة الطبيب الحاذق الذي يشخص الداء و يضع يده على العلاج لا بنظرة المريض العاجز حتى عن الصياح ..... وللأسف بعض المرضى فقدوا حتى الشعور بالألم ..... وأتمنى أن لا نكون نحن العرب من هؤلاء ...... نسأل الله السلامة.
وأراك قد وضعت يدك يا أخ فؤاد على بداية الحل والعلاج .......... فجزاك الله وكل الأخوة الكرام الجنة .... وهدانا وإياكم للصواب ......... آمين يارب


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

bashmohandiz اخي :-
المشكله تكمن في اشياء كثيره منها نحن نتلقي المحاضره كامله بالعربي والدكتور منا يطلب احضار بحث لا يوجد الا في المرجــــــــــــــــــــع الانجليزيه هل يعقل هذا ؟ انظر معي اخي هذا التناقد الكبير والمحذن الي واقعنا المثير الي الشفقه ؟ لماذا عربت الهندسه قبل الحصول علي كل ما يلذمه الطالب من مراجع عربي؟ لماذا ؟
اجبونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## hammhamm44 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوانى  اعود اليكم وانا أستاذ جامعة دكتور مهندس حصلت على الدكتوراة من المانيا الغربية (وقتها)
لن اعيد الكلام والحديث مرة اخرى ولكن شدنى سخونة الموضوع
اليابان والصين قمة اقتصادية وعلمية --- العرب مشكلتهم النظر الى اوربا كنموذج وهو نموذج عنصرى -- عدوانى -- متـأمر ومستغل التاريخ يقول ذلك وهذا لا يعنى انه لا توجد فى الغرب قيم روحانية وتقدم (حاليا) اليس من الغباء ترك لغتك وتحويل حتى مفاهيمك بلغة اجنبية -- هناك من يفشل فى فهم المعنى ويبرطم بلغة انجليزية ولكنة امريكية والله والمحتوى ضعيف والفكر ضحل
تكلم باللغة التى تريدها ولكن فكر بطريقة علمية سليمة
حرام عليكم-- اخوانا وأولاد عمنا اليهود فى سنوات معدودة اعادوا اللغة العبرية ويتكلمون ويكتبون ويغنون بها --- اليس هناك عاقل ويفهم القصد من تغريبنا وادخال مفاهيم غريبة على ثقافتنا وحياتنا-- اللغة اى لغة مهمة جدا واليوم اللغة الأنجليزية مهمة ؟؟؟ ولى سؤال لمن يقول ويدعى بان اللغة الأنجليزية فى المانيا لغة العلم؟ يؤسفنى ان يكتب احد عن شئ لا يعرفة ولم يعيشه--- رسالتى بالألمانية ومن يكتب بالأنجليزية عندهم مثلنا يحب المنظرة والأمركة
ياعالم يامتحضرين-- ماذا نفعل اذا اصبحت الصين فى خلال 10 سنوات قائدة العالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا نرمى اللغة العربية ومعاها الأنجليزية وندور نحفظ الرموز الصينية وبعدين اليابانية وهكذا ؟؟؟؟
الموضوع كسل وفشل منا فى التعريب وفهم علمى دقيق لكافة العلوم... 
واخيرا لماذا لم يلغى الغرب فى العصور الوسطى لغته عندما نقل من العربية مؤلفات ابن سيتا وابن رشد وغيرهم ؟؟ الأجابة لآنهم ناس يحترمون ثقافتهم وبلادهم واليوم عندنا بداخلنا طابور خامس فى الحضانات المدارس الجامعات يخربون التعليم وبلادنا وهذا ليس اتهام ولكنها حقيقة قد لا يشعر بها من لا يفهم لغته وثقافته وأهله
اللغات مهمة للفهم والنقل اما لغتك فى الأساس والسلام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 ديسمبر 2006)

تعجبني مداخلات المختصين وأصحاب الخبرة والتجربة ........شكرا لك يا دكتور: hammhamm44

الآن عجلة قافلة الحضارة العربية الإسلامية معطلة .........!!!!!!!!!
ما الحل يا أبناء الأمة.......؟؟؟؟؟ هل نصلح العجلة أم نغير القافلة وننتقل إلى قافلة الحضارة الغربية وبعد بضع سنوات ننتقل إلى قافلة الحضارة الصينية ثم الهندية وبعد شي 1000 سنة ترانا ننتقل إلى قافلة الحضارة البنغالية........ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:19: :19: :19: 
أرجو أن تكون الصورة أصبحت واضحة للجميع ....
أنا معكم هناك خلل والحل يكون بإصلاح الخلل لا:70: بتغيير الهوية...:56:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ما هو الحل اذن في مشكلنتا الحاليه ؟ اما تعريب او انجليزيه ؟ ولكن لا ندرس بالانجليزيه ونحن نقول تعريب ؟ ما اريد ان اقوله توحيد الدراسه بمعني اخر ندرس بالعريب ونبحث ايضا بالعربيه
شكرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الحل بســـــــــــــــــــــــيط... بل بسيط جدا ولكن يحتاج لمن لديه الجدية والرغبة في الشفاء....
 ولذلك يا أخي بداية الشفاء تكمن في التوقف عن ما يسبب الداء ......

ببساطة أكثر .... إن سبب ضعف المراجع العربية وضعف حركة الترجمة يكمن في المنهاج الأمريكي أو البريطاني واللغة الإنكليزية التي يدرس بها وعندما نستخدم اللغة العربية في المنهاج الدراسي الجامعي (أيا كان المنهاج ) ستزيد الحاجة للترجمة وتزيد بالتالي المراجع العربية في كل مجالات العلم وهنا يكمن الحل .........
ويمكن الإستفادة من تجربة الجامعات التي تدرس بالعربية وتطويره ليناسب كل تخصص

أما إذا إستمرينا في تعاطي عقاقير اللغة الإنكليزية في المنهاج الجامعي فسنكون سببا 1-في فصل اللغة العربية عن كافة العلوم 2-ستكون أمور العودة للعربية أصعب كلما تأخرنا أكثر في التعريب 3-سنكون سببا في دخول أجيال من الأمة في مدارس بريطانية أو أمريكية منذ الصف الأول الإبتدائي !!!!!!!!.........

الحل يكمن في العودة للأصل...:80: 
الحل يكمن في العودة للأصل...:80: 
الحل يكمن في العودة للأصل...:80: 
الحل يكمن في العودة للأصل...:77: 

أعتقد أنه ليس هناك حل آخر ....... اللهم إلا أن نعرض القضية على مجلس الأمن علَّهم يجدوا لنا حلا في زحمة القضايا العربية المحتاجة إلى حلوووووووووول......:19:


----------



## ali.aldar (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكر الجميع للوقت الذي قضوه في الكتابه في هذا الموضوع وأحب أن أضيف تعليق بسيط.
العجيب أننا العرب نأخذ الأفكار بإنهزامية ثم بتعميم مطلق.
من الذي قال بإن العلم يدرس في أنحاء العالم بالإنجليزية ... ثم من الذي قال بإن هذه قاعدة؟
الذي يقول بأن اليابان والمانيا تدرسان الهندسة بالإنجليزيه أتمنى منه ان يذهب لزيارة هذه الدول قبل أن يتكلم. فعندما كنت هناك لم أجد هذا الشيء الذي يتكلم عنه!!!!!! ... حسب إحصائية قرأتها في اليابان عدد من يتكلم الإنجليزيه في اليابان عدد قليل جدا بالمقارنه بمن يدرس الهندسه فقط ...
عندما ذهب أحد أصدقائي الى محطة التلفزة اليابانية (لم يجد من يتكلم الإنجليزية) !!!! جميع أولئك المهندسين كانوا خارج تلك القاعدة التي تكلم عنها الأخ.
ولكن يظهر انه سمه بما يسمى International Courses والتي تعني ان يكون التدريس باللغة الإنجليزية وهذه الدروس والجامعات التي تقدمها محدودة جداُ.
أرجو عندما يود مهندس التحدث أن يتأكد من معلوماته أولا قبل أن يقوم بطرح موضوع للنقاش مبني على حقائق لم يتأكد منها أصلا .... خصوصا موضوع مثل هذا


----------



## bluepearl (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل زكي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

قرأت بداية الموضوع وأحببت أن أشارك ثم ترددت بعد متابعتي للردود ولكن أسعدني احتدام النقاش وإقبال الكثيرين على المشاركة فتحية لجميع من شاركوا فيه.
أولاً: أود الإضافة إلى الأخوة الذين يأكدون ممارسة العلم بلغة كل بلد يدرس فيه العلم ، أن الأمر لم يتوقف عند التعلم في ألمانيا بالألماني وفي فرنسا بالفرنسية بل أنه في أميركا ذاتها والتي أصبحت اللغة الإسبانية هي اللغة الثانية فيها - بفضل الأميركان إسبانيو اللغة الأم - معاهد ومراكز بل ومدارس أصبحت تعلم الإسبانية كلغة ثانية أو تتعامل باللغة الإسبانية تماماً ، كما تأسبن بعض الهيئات هناك منتجاتها الأدبية والعلمية جذباً للمواطنين المتمسكين بالإسبانية بجانب الإنجليزية داخل المجتمع الأمريكي ذاته !!. 
ثانياً: كما يقال أن اللغة وعاء الفكر وبالطبع الفكر منتج ثقافي فإذا كانت المفردات اللغوية لا تتماشى مع الثقافة المحيطة فلن يتقدم الفكر مطلقاً بلغة غير لغة العلم المأخوذ بها . 
لذلك لن يقدم العربي المتعلم باللغة الإنجليزية أية إفادة علمية أصيلة للغة العربية ، ولكن عندما تنطبق الثقافة مع اللغة نجد كل التقدم والتميز للعربي ، والدليل على ذلك كثير وكثير من العرب المهاجرين في دول الغرب والذين تعايشوا مع الثقافة الغربية كان من السهل عليهم العطاء والتميز عندما تآلفت الثقافة المحيطة مع لغة العلم .
أما إخواننا المتعلمين باللغة الإنجليزية ويجدون صعوبة في التعبير عما أدركوه من الإنجليزية باللغة العربية فهذه دلالة على قصور في الثقافتين العربية والإنجليزية لديهم ، وأن ما تحتاجه اللغة العربية لتطوير مفرداتها العلمية هو التعاون بين العرب المستغربين ( يعني عكس الأجانب المستشرقين ) المتحدثين باللغة الإنجليزية ثقافة وممارسة وفهماً ويتحدثون العربية كلغة أم وبين علماء اللغة والمهتمين من العلميين في داخل البلاد العربية .
ووفق الله الجميع لما فيه خير لغتنا العربية


----------



## bashmohandiz (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*التعريب سهل ممكن*

الإخوة الأفاضل، أود أن أشير إلى معلومة مهمة بالنسبة لتعلم اللغة اللأسبانية وانتشارها في الولايات المتحدة.
الواقع هو أن السبب في انتشار اللغة الأسبانية هو زيادة تعداد السكان الناطقين بالأسبانية حيث أن غالبية دول أمريكا الجنوبية تستخدم اللغة الأسبانية وهم للعلم يمثلون الغالبية من العمالة الرخيصة العاملة في الولايات الأمريكية. وحيث أن غالبية هذه العمالة ليست حاصلة على درجة تعليمية تسمح لها بتكلم الإنجليزية وكذلك كون هذه العمالة مجتمعات منغلقة على نفسها فلا تختلط مع المواطنين الناطقين بالإنجليزية بغير مجال العمل فهي تتواجد في الولايات المتحدة لغرض العمل فقط و لا تكترث بتعلم أي شيء غير مهنة تتكسب بها. لذلك أصبح الأمر الواقع هو أن صاحب العمل مجبر على تعلم لغتهم لسبب مادي فقط حيث أنهم عمالة رخيصة جداً و الأكثرية منهم يعملون بصورة غير قانونية و مخالفين لقوانين الهجرة. من هنا أرى أن انتشار الأسبانية يرجع لمصالح مادية فقط، وليس لأمر باللغة الأسبانية.
أما بالنسبة لعملية التعريب فإن مفردات اللغة العربية قابلة للتطوير وأيضا تركيب واشتقاق كلمات جديدةن لكن اللُّغَوِيين يستمتعون باستخدام كلمات غير منسجمة مع اللغة الدارجة بين الناس مما يسبب إهمال الناس لإستخدامها مثل كلمة حاسوب فهي ترجمة حرفية لكلمة computer. علما أنه يمكن استخدام مفردة أسهل وقعا في الأذن. يلزم أن يشتق أخصائيي اللغة كلمات مقبولة وقابلة للإستخدام بدون تكلف مما يجعل استخدام الكلمات العربية دارج بين الناس.
ودمتم سالمين
الباشمهندز​


----------



## زيــــاد (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم , هنا الجميع يناقش الموضوع , وليس يناقش مع الذات , وليست بيننا وبينك إلا كل خير إن شاء الله , ومع ذلك احب أن أذكرك بأن الهندسه والعلوم الأخرى لا يمنع أن تدرس بلغتنا لا سيما وأننا نحن الآن نمتلك أمور كثيره تمكننا من تدريس علومنا التي أكتبناها بلغتننا , لو نذهب إلا اليابان , وإلى الصين , وإلى ماليزيا , وغيرها من الدول , سنجد أنهم يدرسون العلوم بأنواعها بما فيها الهندسة , بلغت البلد , والدليل على ذلك , في مرحله من المراحل قمت بالتقديم على أحد الجامعات في الدول الآسيوية , وكان من شروط الجامعات أن أدرس لمدة سنه لغة البلد , لأن الدراسة بلغتهم , ولكن بعض الجامعات تقوم بتدريس الكثير من العلوم باللغة الانجليزية , أحد الزملاء ذكر لي , بأن أحد الجامعات في الاردن تقوم بتدريس الطب باللغة العربية , وأجوا أن يؤكد ذلك أحد الأخوان في حال صحة هذا الخبر , وفي النهاية , أرجو من الله لي ولك ولأخواني المسلمين التوفيق والسداد .

تحياتي


----------



## mustafaatty (1 يناير 2007)

أرجو التثبيت للافادة


----------



## مرام جياد (3 يناير 2007)

كلامك صحيح


----------



## م.الدمشقي (3 يناير 2007)

انا ارى انه يمكن دراسة العلم بالغه العربيه
وهذا افضل وانجح
لقد سمعت قبل سنوات في راديو البي بي سي العربي
عن نتيجة دراسه اجريت في بريطانيا تقول ان الطالب يفهم العلوم بلغته الام اكثر ب 30%
من اي لغه اخرى حتى لو كان يتقنها 100%


----------



## eng_angel (3 يناير 2007)

صحيح ان الهندسة لا تدرس الا باللغه الانكليزية لكن اتمنى ان تعطى بعض القواعد المساعهة باللغه العربيه لكي تكون اساس ضمن اسس اللغه الانكليزية التي نعتمد عليها في الدراسه


----------



## حالم بالهندسة (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هذي أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى ،لذلك أرجو من الاعضاء أن يقبلوني وحداً منهم .
في الحقيقة أنا أوافقك الرأي ، كذلك أجد ان دراسة الهندسة بالعربي غير مجدية ( مع إعتزازي بلغتي )
لان ميدان العمل في معظم الاحيان يتلطب الالمام باللغة الانجليزية(الهنديسة) و لغة الهندسة تختلف أختلاف كبير عن اللغة الانجليزية العامة.
تحياتي


----------



## Manssoor (4 يناير 2007)

أخوي ....
بالنسبة لخبرتي القليلة في هالمجال كوني طالب في السنة الأولى وادرس في روسيا باللغة الروسية وإلى الأن لم ندخل في مواد الإختصاص ولكن ندرس الأن مواد مثل الرياضيات والفيزياء والكيمياء والرسم الهندسي واجهتنا صعوبات كبيرة جداً في فهم مايقوله الدكتور أو المحاضر وخاصة الفيزياء والكيمياء والهندسة الوصفية !!!! والله الوصفية جننتنا والله !!! وأعتقد من الصعب دراستها بالعربي كونه على سبيل المثال أي كلمة بالروسي تكون هي مصطلح علمي بس بالمقابل التعريف العربي لها او معناها بمعنى أصح يكون تعريف معقد وطويل !!! حتى أخوي من الصعب إنك تلقى مبتغاك بالعربي مثل الهندسة الوصفية !!! أنا لا أقوم بمهاجمة لغتنا بس هذا الواقع !!! بس الأفضل أن ندرسها بالعربية حتى لاتصبح اللغة المهمشة المتخلفة !!!
هذا رأيي الشخصي ولا تفهمونا غلط !!!!
أخوكم معذب الهندسة الوصفية !!!! خخخخخخخ
منصور


----------



## mageed_ahmed (4 يناير 2007)

التعريب يعتمد علي فهم المعرب وليس النقل بحيث يكون علي مستوي شبيه بالمؤلف وأحيي السيد الدكتور يسري النحاس من هندسة الازهر حيث درس لنا دورة كاملة خلال عام معربا المنهج في مجال الدوائر الالكترونية ولا زلت اذكر انهها |أفضل دورة في حياتي


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (4 يناير 2007)

الاخوه حالم بالهندسه و manssoor
نا درست الهندسه باللغة العربيه ودرسنا الوصفيه باللغه العربيه في جامعة دمشق واذا اردت الاستيعاب الجيد فاحصل على كتب الوصفيه باللغه العربيه وللعلم فان مهندسيي جامعة دمشق باللغة العربيه هم فحول الهندسه في مواقع العمل، وللعلم انا خريج هندسه الكترونيه واعمل مهندس اجهزه طبيه لكنني مع دوره بسيطه للغه الانجليزيه استطعت مواصلة ومواكبة الاجهزه الحديثه ، انا اعتقد ان عنوان الموضوع خطا ( لايمكن دراسة الهندسه باللغة العربيه) لان هناك جامعات درست الهندسه باللغة العربيه منذ اكثر من خمس وثلاثون عاما وخرجت الاف المهندسيين اثبتوا جدارتهم سواء في مواقع عملهم او في اكمال تعليمهم للدكتوراه في الجامعات الاجنبيه . كان يجب ان يكون عنوان النقاش
لايمكن تطوير الهندسه باللغة العربيه ............... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Manssoor (5 يناير 2007)

أخواني كوننا نحن من أنشئنا العلوم منذ القدم يمكننا الأن تعريبها !!!!
وهذا أقل مايمكنني قوله !!!
أخوكم منصور


----------



## mustafaatty (16 يناير 2007)

اشكر الجميع على الاهتمام والمناقشة الجادة والموضوعية


----------



## osama1 (24 فبراير 2007)

*اللة هو المعين*

اخى الفاضل ان المشكلة حقا ليست فى اللغة ولكن فى من يتكلمون اللغة فان قيمة اللغة بقيمة من يتكلمون بها وعلى سبيل المثال هل انت تريد ان تضيع وقتك فى فهم لغة لا تفيدك بشىء 0000000ومع كوننا اكثر الامم مشاركة وتدخل فى الاحداث الا اننا ليس لنا وزن وثقل حتى اننا تجردنا عن مايميزنا نحن العرب الا وهى لغتنا العربية ودرسنا اللغات الاجنبية لللاطفال فى سن مبكر اخى تدرس لهم الانجليزية فى الروضة كيف ينتمى الطفل اذا الى لغتة 
الحل 00000000الحل بايدينا ان نصع مجدا قد كان موجودا قد كان سائد العالم ورائد العلوم فى جميع حقولها الحل اخوانى الى الرجوع الى الغاية السامية لنا فى ان نكون خير امتة على وجة الارض وفى اعادة الدفة فى ايدينا 
واللة هو المعين


----------



## م/أسامة (26 فبراير 2007)

*مجرد رأي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجرد رأي :- إن اللغة الإنجليزية استخدمها أصحابها وعلمائها فأصبحت في كتبهم ومقالاتهم وفي شتى أعمالهم ومجالاتهم وأصبحت منتشرة في بقاع العالم وبالتالي كان لزاما أن تدرس اللغة الإنجليزية ,وأنه من الصعب أن نجعل اللغة العربية لغة العلماء والمفكرين حاليا


----------



## mazen tayef (5 أبريل 2007)

I am studying in Japan and the language of study is Japanese.
Yes, we are not active as Arabs in scinece but even Japanese they are translating the knowledge and science from english.
therefore, I dont think its difficult to study engineering in Arabic language. For example Sudan and Syria are the leaders in Arab world to translate the science to arabic.
sorry for writing in English, but this because my Windows is Japanese.
Salam


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (5 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الكرام انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا كنت اعتقد ان التدريس باللغة الانجليزية افضل واسهل لايصال المعلومة من اللغة العربية واذكر عندما كنا في مقاعد الدراسة وكان احد الدكاترة يسألنا هل تؤيدون ان تكون الدراسة باللغة العربية ام تبقى باللغة الانجليزية فأجبته أويد أن تكون باللغة العربية لكن اذا توفرت المراجع الصحيحة والآن وبعد مرور سنوات في مجال العمل يؤسفني أن اقول أن الدراسة صحيح كانت باللغة الأنجليزية لكن للأسف الشديد الذي درسناه في الهندسة كان بعيد عن الواقع فالعلوم التي كنا ندرسها اخذنا الجانب النظري فقط فيها ولم نأخذ الجانبي العملي وكان التركيز على كيف تحل المسألة بشكل صحيح وتخرج الناتج الصحيح ولم نفكر في الجانب العملي وكيفية ربط الهندسة بالواقع هذه تجرتي وارى أن يتم تدريس الهندسة باللغة العربية وتبقى المصطلحات والكتابة باللغة الانجليزية وان تكون المناهج مستوحاة من الواقع لكي تكون الدراسة لها فائدة اكثر وشكرا لكم عى طرح هذا الموضوع الهام.


----------



## ابو المنذر (5 أبريل 2007)

*لغتنا عز وشرف لنا*

ان هذا الموضوع قد تم طرحه مرات ومرات وهو يستحق أكثر من ذلك كيف لا وهو يتعلق بلغتنا العزيزة. الواقع المؤلم يفرض علينا التعمل مع اللغة الانجليزية ولكن اذا وقفنا يد واحدة متكاتفة هذا يترجم وهذا يؤلف وهذا ... فانه ستكون هناك نتيجة. 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Salam80 (5 أبريل 2007)

إلى الأخوة الأعزاء جميعاً
شكراً على جهودكم بهذا الموضوع 
و أريد أن أشارك بمبادرة بسيطة مبنية على تجربتي بهذا المجال
و طبعاً أنا مهندس درس بالجامعات السورية و أعتقد أن الجميع يعرف أن الجامعات السورية اتخذت قرار التعريب بالتعليم الجامعي و منذ زمن
وعن تجربة و ليس مجرد رأي
إن التجربة لن أقول فاشلة و لكن خرجت مهندسين متأخرين عن العصر
بمقدار وقت الترجمة الموجودة بأحدث كتاب يعني هم يعيشون عصر
أخر كتاب مترجم و مع العلم أن الترجمة في سوريا ليست متقدمة بسبب الطلب
بل على العكس لا يوجد أسس للترجمة الهندسية بسبب الضعف باللغة الأجنبية
و وجد جيل في سوريا لا يعلم حتى مصطلحات الهندسة الحديثة و لا يوجد قدرة على متابعة حتى المجلات الهندسية المجانية بمواقع الإنترنيت
لذلك من تجربتي العلم يدرس بلغته
و شكراً


----------



## mazen tayef (6 أبريل 2007)

for brother Salem,
Thanks for your point. You have addressed the disadvantages of Arabitization. I also share you since I have a friends graduated from Syria with a low level of science.
But I would say an example whcih is widely used in Japan. In Japan, any useful and advanced book is translated from any language to Japanese. Therefore translation to Arabic should be from a well recognized organization beside keeping all common termonologies.
I would ask brothers from Sudan, Lybia, Arabia, Lebanon to be active toward such proposal. As for my knowledge Lybia has ability to support such idea by translating the most recent books.
So, I would concentrate to brothers who are working as lecturers in Arabic Universities to be up-to-date to the new science and follow others experiences.
This is my little participation and I am welling to set up such program on ground.
salam


----------



## مهندالشيخلي (7 أبريل 2007)

الهندسة والعلوم الهندسية دوما متجددة وكل يوم يضاف لها معلومة جديدة وخبر جديد 
فهل كتابنا العرب ووكالات النشر على مستوى ترجمة ما هو جديد ونشره
طبعا لا
اذن فلا مجال لنا في الوقت الحاضر الدعوة لأن يكون تدريس العلوم الهندسية بالعربية
وإلا سنحصل على مهندسين نصف متعلمين


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (7 أبريل 2007)

يااخ اللغه العربية هي الاصل ويوم من الايام كان هي للغه العلم ياهذا وبس!


----------



## طالب كيمياء (7 أبريل 2007)

انا اعدم الدراسه بالانجليزيه 
لان المراجع العربيه لاتفي بالغرض من الكتاب


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (11 أبريل 2007)

مع كامل الاحترام لرايكم ولكننى لااؤيدك لالسببالا اتهامنا بالقصور العقلى الرهيب الذى لاينبغى له ان يقوم بالترجمه الفوريه فما العيب ان يتم التدريس بالانجليزية وفى محاضرات مناظرة بالعربيةعسى ان نصبح يوما فنجدنا سادة العالم اما الاستسلام للعدو ونتهم انفسنابعد ذلك بالغباء ولو ضمنا فهذا ااباه على اولا ولاعليكم اماوقداقتنعتم اولا فانتم احرار ولكن تذكروا جيدا ان التاريخ لايرحم والعدو يرحترم من لايحترم نفسة على الاقل وموضوع الدول المتكلمة بالفرنسيه مثال لكل اعمى لا يرى اما انكم ولله الحمد لكم اعين فارحموا انفسكم من لعنات ابنائكم من بعدكم


----------



## graaaaand (13 أبريل 2007)

انا بدرس هندسة كهربائية باللغة الفرنسية و طبعا المصطلحات مش هالاختلاف بينها و بين الانجليزي بس كان نفسي اتعلم بالعربي لانو الفكرة و الشرح لما تقرا و تحاول تفهمو بالعربي ك كونك عربي اسهل من انك تفهمه و هو مكتوب بلغة تانية


----------



## zizo521 (13 أبريل 2007)

اولا لغه المهندس المخططات والحسابات وهي ما تتاثر باللغه لو بطلب من عشر مهندسيين في العالم حساب احمال مبنى النتائج والمخططات وحده فاللغه مهب عائق 
ثانيا الطب ما يدرس بالانجليزي بل بالاتيني وكل الادويه والاسماء الطبيه لاتينيه فكل دوله تشرح الطب بلغتها ولكن المصطلحات وحده واسم الدواء ما يتغير 
فانا اتمنى وارغب ان تكون العلوم عندنا باللغه العربيه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2007)

مهندالشيخلي قال:


> الهندسة والعلوم الهندسية دوما متجددة وكل يوم يضاف لها معلومة جديدة وخبر جديد
> فهل كتابنا العرب ووكالات النشر على مستوى ترجمة ما هو جديد ونشره
> طبعا لا
> اذن فلا مجال لنا في الوقت الحاضر الدعوة لأن يكون تدريس العلوم الهندسية بالعربية
> وإلا سنحصل على مهندسين نصف متعلمين



الهندسة دوما متجددة وكل يوم يضاف لها جديد وعلى فكرة أخي الكريم اليابانيون يضيفون في كل يوم جديدا على الهندسة ويجب أن نتعلم اليابانية لنفهم كل ما يتوصلون إليه في كل يوم والألمان يكتشفون في كل يوم شيئا جديدا ونحن يجب أن نتعلم كلنا الألمانية لنقرأ جديد الألمان في كل يوم وكذلك الفرنسيون والروس والأمريكان .

بما أن الأمر إستعصى على الفهم عند فئة كبيرة منكم دعونا ننزل بمستوى النقاش للحديث عن المراحل الأولى في الدراسة ما قبل الجامعية.

إذا تحدثنا على مستوى المدارس الآن بدأت تظهر مدارس تدرس أبناءنا باللغة العربية من الصف الأول وحتى الشهادة الثانوية وبأفضل المناهج العالمية وهي مدارس خاصة وذات تمويل فردي وحققت نجاحا باهرا ومستوى علميا رفيعا لخريجيها.
وهي تعلمك اللغة الإنكليزية كلغة رديفة لا كلغة أساسية في المنهاج تطغى على اللغة العربية وتحل محلها.

أنا معكم أن الكثير من المدارس الحكومية قد أثبتت فشلها كحال كثير من جامعاتنا الحكومية ولكن هذا يا أيها المهندسون العرب ليس بسبب خلل في اللغة العربية ولكن بسبب خلل في واضعي هذه المناهج الفاشلة أو الرجعية التي مضى على بعضها عدة عقود من الزمان .


:73: فلغتكم العربية تناديكم وتقول بأعلى صوتها :إذا كان المنهاج الجامعي فاشل أو مضى عليه 50 سنة فلا تلوموني ولوموا واضعي هذا المنهاج أو الساكتين على بقائه .

:73: فلغتكم العربية تناديكم وتقول بأعلى صوتها :إذا كان المنهاج الجامعي فاشل أو مضى عليه 50 سنة فلا تلوموني ولوموا واضعي هذا المنهاج أو الساكتين على بقائه .


هل وصلت الرسالة أم مازلنا بحاجة إلى النزول بمستوى النقاش إلى منازل أخرى.


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (24 أبريل 2007)

الاخ مهند الشيخلي واظنك من العراق الحبيب
تتحدث وكانه لا يوجد جامعات تدرس الهندسه باللغة العربيه , انا تخرجت مع زملاء كثيرين من جامعة 
دمشق ,هندسه الكترونيه باللغه العربيه منذ 22 عاما , واقسم لك انني وزملائي من جامعة دمشق من افضل المهندسين في بلدنا واصبحنا مدراء بسبب الكفاءات لدينا وقد راينا كثير من المهندسين الفاشلين
خريجي امريك
درسنا الهندسه بلغتنا العربيه وفهمناها جيدا ولكن اخذنا مجرد دورة لغه انجليزيه لنتابع التطورات العلميه , اخذنا دورات علميه في اوروبا وامريكا وكنا في مستوى ناطحنا به المهندسين اللاوربيين 
وكانوا يسالوننا من اين تخرجتم بهذا المستوى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 أبريل 2007)

مهندالشيخلي قال:


> فهل كتابنا العرب ووكالات النشر على مستوى ترجمة ما هو جديد ونشره
> طبعا لا



ولماذا سيترجمون إذا كنا سنتعلم باللغة الإنكليزية ....
أساسا انت أخي الكريم بفكرك هذا تشجعهم على عدم الترجمة ....
هل وصلت الفكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:63:


----------



## msala7 (26 أبريل 2007)

المشكلة يا أخوانى ليست فى تدريس الهندسة فقط... المشكلة فى مكانة العرب العلمية بالنسبة للعالم.. فأننا أعتقد أننا كعرب فى الوقت الراهن قد وصلنا لمرحلة من الضعف و التقهقر جعلتنا نستورد العام من أوروبا و أمريكا ولا نصدرة لذلك فالعيب فينا و ليس فى اللغة العربية العظيمة,, لذلك فمن الطبيعى أن ندرس العلم أو الهندسة بشكل خاص باللغة العالمية المتعارف عليها حاليا ( الأنجليزية ) .
أما بالنسبة لمؤيدى الدراسة باللغة العربية أتمنى أن يجيبونى كيف و نحن فى عصر العولمة أن تناقش مسألة هندسية مع مهندس زميل لك أمريكى أو بريطانى أو هندى؟وهل تستطيع أن تبحث على الأنترنت عن آخر ما وصل إليه العلم فى موضوع معين ؟
نحن نعيش الآن فى عصر العولمة ومن يريد أن يتقدم فليلحق بقطار العولمة أو يقف مكانة دون تقدم
لذلك أنا أرى إستحالة دراسة الهندسة أو الطب أو العلوم باللغة العربية.
ولا يعنى ذلك عيباً فى اللغة العربية بل العيب فينا نحن لأننا لم نستطيع فرض ثقافتنا على الآخر


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (27 أبريل 2007)

ذا هو حوار الطرشان 
كتبت لكم في هذا الموضوع اكثر من عشر مرات بان جامعة دمشق ( اقدم جامعه عربيه ) خرجت الاف الاطباء والمهندسين ودرسوا باللغه العربيه , منذ اكثر من ثلاثون عاما ثم ياتي زميل ويقول مستحيل
التدريس باللغه العربيه, كيف تقولون عن شئ مستحيل التحقق وهو متحقق علي ارض الواقع منذ اربعون عاما


----------



## yasser505 (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أقول بل نستطيع تعلم علوم الهندسة باللغة العربية ولاكن يجب تعديل بعض من امورنا وهي كثيرة لدينا كعرب


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (27 أبريل 2007)

*الرد الصريح على ما مسُّ اللغة العربية من قذف وتجريح*

الرد الصريح على ما مسُّ اللغة العربية من قذف وتجريح



mustafaatty قال:


> وارقى المناقشات هى التى يتم فيها الهجوم حتى نصل جميعا الى الطريق الصحيح فى النهاية



إذا تقبل مني هذا الهجوم........

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إن مما يؤسف القلب ويحز بالنفس ما آل إليه موقف بعض الأخوة من لغة أبائهم وأجدادهم..

وهذا ليس بعجيب..وأعزوه إلى التخلف والتقهقر الذي أصاب العرب والمسلمين بشكل عام....

أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة المدنية في سوريا وسأجمل ردي في النقاط التالية :

- إن الكلام السابق مرفوض جملة وتفصيلا..

ومن العار أن يصدر ممن يتكلم باللغة العربية..

يا أخي اتركوا العربية وشأنها..

فكفانا ما يدبره لنا الغرب كل يوم وليلة..

فتأتون لتزيدوا الطين بله.

- إن اللغة العربية بقيت صامدة عصية على أعدائها مئات السنين

فتأتون في آخر الزمان وتسعون جاهدين لخرابها..

وتهدمون ما بناه الأجداد على مر القرون..

لعمري إنها بداية نكسة جديدة !!!

- إن من يحرض وينادي بهجر لغتنا الأم بمسوغات زائفة..

هو في الحقيقة يعاني من عقدة النقص..

نقص في لغته الأم وضعف فيها وجهل بها..

فهو لم يتذوق لذة العربية ولم يصل إلى مرتبة عشقها ولن يصل..

والله لقد عشقنا الهندسة بفضل اللغة العربية.

- إن التعصب للغة العربية هو فرض وواجب على كل عربي

وليس صفة نقص أو عيب أو تخلف كما أشار بعض الأخوة في كلامهم.

- إن اللغة العربية هي الأساس والجامع والرابط للعرب من المحيط وحتى الخليج..

ومن ينادي بتركها يسعى لتقسيم العرب وتفكيكهم..

وأكلت يوم أكل الثور الأبيض.

- إن العلم بحد ذاته صعب..فكيف إذا كان بلغة غير اللغة الأم..

هنا سينتج لدينا مشكلة مزدوجة : العلم واللغة

أو بالأحرى : فهم اللغة ثم فهم العلم..

وهذا سيؤدي إلى مشاكل لا نهاية لها..

وأذكر أنني شاهدت في أحد المسابقات التلفزيونية أحد طلبة الطب وقد سئل سؤالاُ في مجال دراسته فلم يعرف الجواب..

فاستغرب المذيع منه وسأله عن السبب..

فأجاب الطبيب الصاعد : أنه يدرس باللغة الإنجليزية وبالتالي لا يفهم نصف ما يدرسه. :81: 

- نحن في سوريا ندرس بالعربية ولنا الفخر والعزة..

ولا توجد صعوبات مطلقًا..

بل نحن في أحسن أحوالنا..

ولدينا من الكفاءات والخبرات الكثير من الأساتذة والمعيدين والمهندسين.

- إن اللغة الإنجليزية ومع أنها الرائدة عالمياً..

فإنها تغص بالركاكة والعيوب والغموض..

حتى أن ما يدرس عندنا مخالف لما يتكلم به الغرب هناك.



Manssoor قال:


> والله الوصفية جننتنا والله !!! وأعتقد من الصعب دراستها بالعربي



أهلا بك أخي منصور..

أما بشأن الهندسة الوصفية فمن قال أن من الصعب دراستها بالعربية ؟

لقد درستها بالعربية وفهمتها تماما وكانت سهلة جدا ونجحتها من أول مرة.



mustafaatty قال:


> هل من يدرس الهندسة بالعربية يستطيع ان يستفيد من مرجع اجنبى ؟؟



ولم لا..نحن في سوريا لدينا من المراجع الأجنبية الكثير..ولا نعاني من صعوبات في التعامل معها.



mustafaatty قال:


> وهل مراجعنا العربية مؤهلة لسد احتياجاتة كمهندس ؟



طبعا..ودليل ذلك الخبرات والكفاءات السورية المنتشرة على كامل مساحة الوطن العربي بل وحول العالم..

ألم ينشأ هؤلاء على العربية وينهلوا العلم بوساطتها ؟

أنا والدي مهندس مدني خريج جامعة دمشق..

يعمل حاليا في الخليج والجميع يشهد بكفاءته وخبرته.


عزائي الوحيد وألف شكر وتحية للشاعر العربي شاعر النيل حافظ إبراهيم
الذي أبدع حين قال في وصف اللغة العربية :

رمونـي بعقم في الشباب وليتني **** عقمت فلم أجزع لقول عداتي

ولدت ولما لـم أجد لعرائسـي **** رجالا وأكفاء وأدت بناتـي

وسعت كتاب الله لفظاً وغاية **** وما ضقت عن آي به وعظات

فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة **** وتنسيق أسماء لمخترعات ؟

أنا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامن **** فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي ؟


في الختام :

أطالب بمحاسبة ومعاقبة وملاحقة من تجرأ على التجريح والقذف باللغة الأبية..

فقد مرغتم لغتنا في التراب ثم تقولون : (( مع اعتزازنا بلغتنا واحترمنا لها))

فالمسألة ليست مزاجية أو رأي شخصي يقال والسلام

اللغة العربية خط أحمر لا يمكن تجاوزه كما الدين والأخلاق والشرف

وأطالب أيضا بتغيير اسم هذا الملتقى إلى :

المهندسون الباحثون عن هوية..

والسلام عليكم.

المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (27 أبريل 2007)

*الرد الصريح على ما مسُّ اللغة العربية من قذف وتجريح*

تحياتي للأخوة الأعزاء :

ابن سينا

شهاب الحق

فتوح

عاشق الجنة

فؤاد أبو زيد

والله لقد أثلجتم فؤادي بكلامكم العذب وردودكم الدامغة..

وخففتم عني ما أصابني من هذا الموضوع.

المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## msala7 (27 أبريل 2007)

أولا جملة ( حوار الطرشان ) لا تتناسب مع أساليب الحوار أصلا
ثانيا جامعة دمشق ليست أقدم جامعة عربية بل هى جامعة القروين بالمغرب وفى العصر الحديث فهى جامعة القاهرة بمصر.
ثالثا أعرف أن جامعة دمشق تخرج خريجين منذ اربعين سنة دارسين باللغة العربية ولكنى أتحدث عن كيفية تعامل هؤلاء الخريجين مع متطلبات العولمة و فى مقدمتها اللغة.
أنا أعمل بدول خليجية وأتعامل مع مختلف الجنسيات ,أظن أن هذا سيكون صعبا فى حالة دراستى بالعربية إلا إذا درست اللغة بعد التخرج والتى كان من باب أولى دراستها بالجامعة.

مع إحترامى للجميع


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (28 أبريل 2007)

اذا كنتم تختارون اسماؤكم المستعاره باللغه الانجليزيه فلا غريب انكم ترفضون لغتكم وتهربون خلف الاحرف الانجليزيه


----------



## انغام صنوبر (28 أبريل 2007)

ضروري تقليد امريكا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 مايو 2007)

*أجد نفسي مضطرا للإطالة حتى تتضح الصورة لمن دخلوا في جحر الضب*



msala7 قال:


> أنا أعمل بدول خليجية وأتعامل مع مختلف الجنسيات ,أظن أن هذا سيكون صعبا فى حالة دراستى بالعربية إلا إذا درست اللغة بعد التخرج والتى كان من باب أولى دراستها بالجامعة.


أخي الكريم وصديقي العزيز نحن لم تقتصر دراستنا للإنكليزية فقط بعد الجامعة :68: بل بدأت يا صديقي منذ المرحلة الإبتدائية.
إذا كنت تعتقد أن تمكنك من التخاطب:15:  مع الجنسيات الغير عربية في دول الخليج يشكل إنجازا عظيما لنفسك فاعذرني أخي الكريم أنت مجحف في حق نفسك وللعلم نحن لسنا ضعفاء في اللغة الإنكليزية ولكن ليس لدينا عقدة الخواجة كما هي موجودة عند البعض ونستطيع تصفح المجلات الهندسية و الإنترنت والإطلاع على كل ما يهمنا ونستطيع بطلاقة أقول لك التعامل مع غيرنا من المهندسين من مختلف الجنسيات وعندنا في الشركة مهندسون أمريكان وألمان و..... وعندنا مهندسون من الفلبين والهند وتعدادهم يفوق السبعين ولا نجد أدنى مشكلة في التعامل معهم :16: هذا من جهة.
أريد أن أركز على نقطة ربما أسأتم فهمنا فيها: نحن لا نقول لا تتعلم الإنكليزية بل نتعلمها بكل طلاقة ولكن الدراسة يجب ان تكون باللغة العربية في الجامعة وإلا حدثت كوارث كالتي ذكرتها لكم سابقا وأريد أن أركز على نقطة إنقلاب المناهج في المراحل الإبتدائية والإعدادية إلى مناهج إنكليزية ليتابع الطالب دراسته الثانوية والجامعية بنفس اللغة وأقول لكم:
 والله ثم والله ثم والله منذ بضعة أيام سمعت من مدرسة قريبة لي تعمل هنا في قطر أن مدرسة من المدارس الإبتدائية وهي غنية عن التعريف هنا في قطر وإسمها الشويفات المنهاج في المدرسة مستورد بالكامل كما هو من الغرب وقد ذكرت لي هذه الفقرة من كتاب العلوم للصف الثاني الإبتدائي يعددون فيها أنواع اللحوم التي يأكلها الإنسان وذكروا البقر والخرفان والماعز والدجاج و و و و و و و.......... أتدري ماذا ذكروا بعد ذلك ..... لقد ذكروا الخنزير صراحة وأطفالنا سيجيبون إذا أتاهم هذا السؤال في الإمتحان ويقولون أن الخنزير من طعام الإنسان .
وأقسم بالله أنها قالت لي أن الطفل القطري الذي يدرس في المدرسة قد اخبرها بأنه سمعهم يقولون في المدرسة (المدرسات الغير مسلمات) أن الله له ولد إسمه JESUS المسيح ........!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا ناهيك عن دراستهم للتاريخ الذي يصور لهم بطولات الرومان ويعدد لهم آلهتهم ويذكرهم بمهام كل إله من الآلهة وكأن كل إله بطل وأسطورة رائعة خلد التاريخ ذكره والله لقد رأيت تلك الصور بأم عيني ويحدثونهم عن أعياد الرومان وإحتفالاتهم فلماذا نترك تاريخنا العريض وندخل جحر التاريخ الغربي لنعلمه لأبنائنا وأسألك بالله أن تجيبني بعد كل هذا يا أخ صلاح عن الأسئلة التالية:

1-أليس دعوتك للتعلم في الجامعة باللغة الإنكليزية سيؤدي حتما إلى توجه الكثير من الآباء ليضعوا أبناءهم في مدارس أجنبية مثل هذه التي ذكرت لك منذ الصفوف الأولى من الدراسة.
2-ماذا ستقول لله يوم القيامة إذا نتج عن ذلك تدهور في تعلم الأطفال للعربية وتلعثم في قراءة القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة أم أن ذلك ما عاد يعني للبعض شيئا والمهم هوأن نفتش عن جحر الضب الذي سلكوه لنسلكه وراءهم.
3-ثم ما تقول في تدهور المراجع العربية وضعف حركة الترجمة لأن الكل سيتعلم بالإنكليزية.
4-وبعد أن بدأت بعض الدول العربية بتعريب المناهج وتعريب المراجع وترجمة المؤلفات تريد أن تقف لها بالمرصاد وتقطع أي يد تمد لمؤازرتها ومساعدتها في إنجاز هذا العمل العظيم.


وأخيرا أقول لكم إنكم معذورون لأنكم لم تدرسوا بالعربية فتعتقدوا أن الامر مستحيل :10: كمن يعيش في البادية وتقول له أن الإنسان وصل إلى القمر فيقول أن ذلك مستحيل :10: ولكنه حقيقة والدراسة بالعربية للهندسة ليست أمرا مستحيلا لأنها حقيقة براقة :63: كما ترونها تعيش في أعماق قلوبنا وتسري في دمائنا نحيا بها ونؤمن بها ولن نتخلى عنها قيد أنملة وعليكم أن تستسلموا لها وتؤمنوا بها بعد ما أريناكموها بأمهات قلوبكم وأعينكم :10: .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 مايو 2007)

المهندس الصاعد لك مني كل الشكر وسعيد بإنضمامك للملتقى ووالله قد تجد أنت ويجد الأخوة حدة بعض الشيء في مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع ولكن والله تلك الحدة تنبع من محبتي لأجيال الأمة العربية والإسلامية القادمة والتي ستشب منذ سن السادسة على لغة إنكليزية دخيلة لتتساقط أوراق شجرة اللغة العربية رويدا رويدا للتتعرى الأغصان من أوراقها ونتعرى من لغتنا ووالله لن أقيل ولن أستقيل عن دفاعي عن هذه الشجرة وحمايتها حتى تبقى خضراء نضرة وحتى تكبر وتزهر ثمارا يحصدها كل العالم ويعم خيرها على الجميع.


----------



## msala7 (1 مايو 2007)

أحب أن أشكر الصديق ( عاشق الجنة ) عل رده الكريم , أحييه على أسلوبه المميز و الفصيح فى الحوار، 
أخى العزيز أنا لم أعتبر أن قدرتى على الحوار و النقاش العلمى باللغة الأنجليزية إنجازاً ولم أقل ذلك، بل أننى أعتبر هذا هو الطبيعى 
أخى الكريم أننى فخور بلغتى العربية و أحترمها و أقدرها.
ولكن إسمحلى يا صديقى أنت تتحدث عن الدراسة باللغة الأنجليزية بصفة عامة و تقصد الدراسة من الصفوف الأبتدائية الأولى و حتى نهاية المرحلة الجامعية حتى أنك قد ضربت لنا مثلاً حدث فى مدرسة الشويفات فى دولة قطر الشقيقة.
أخى الكريم أوافقك فى الرأى تماما بأن الدراسة فى المراحل الأبتدائية و المتوسطة و حتى الثانوية يجب أن تكون بلغتنا العظيمة العربية ولا مانع من دراسة الأنجليزية و غيرها بجانب اللغة العربية الأساسية.
أنا يا صديقى أتحدث تحديداً عن دراسة الهندسة 
أنا أرى أنه لا فرق بين دراسة الهندسة سواء بالعربية أو الأنجليزية فالمضمون واحد و العلم واحد ولكن :-
1- ألا تتفق معى بأن معظم المراجع الحديثة الهندسية باللغة الأنجليزية
2- المجلات العلمية الحديثة و المتطورة أيضا باللغة الأنجليزية
3- الأبحاث المنشورة على الشبكة العنكبوتية معظمها باللغة الأنجليزية
أخى العزيز أنا الآن بصدد البدء فى الماجيستير و صدقنى أن الأبحاث و المراجع الحديثة بالأنجليزية مع وجود بعض الأبحاث العربية أيضا ولكن للأسف فعددها بالقليل القليل. و بعضها قديم
أرجو أن تكون قد تفهمت رأيى يا أخى , أحب أن أوضح لك أننى غير مصاب بعقدة الخواجة 
أشكرك عل أسلوبك المتحضر فى الحوار و بارك الله فيك و أحترم رأيك يا صديقى.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (1 مايو 2007)

عاشق الجنة

تحياتي لك أيها المعماري القدير..

وأشكرك على أسلوبك المميز..


المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2007)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> وأسألك بالله أن تجيبني بعد كل هذا يا أخ صلاح عن الأسئلة التالية:
> 
> 1-أليس دعوتك للتعلم في الجامعة باللغة الإنكليزية سيؤدي حتما إلى توجه الكثير من الآباء ليضعوا أبناءهم في مدارس أجنبية مثل هذه التي ذكرت لك منذ الصفوف الأولى من الدراسة.
> 2-ماذا ستقول لله يوم القيامة إذا نتج عن ذلك تدهور في تعلم الأطفال للعربية وتلعثم في قراءة القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة أم أن ذلك ما عاد يعني للبعض شيئا والمهم هوأن نفتش عن جحر الضب الذي سلكوه لنسلكه وراءهم.
> ...



أخي الكريم لك مني كل الحب وأشكرك على رحابة صدرك:12: ولكني لا أزال أنتظر إجابتك عن الأسئلة السابقة:81: وبالأخص السؤال رقم واحد:80: لأن فيه بيت القصيد وهو نتيجة حتمية للدراسة الجامعية باللغة الإنكليزية سواء الهندسة أو غيرها من العلوم.
حتى لو كان رأيك كما تقول أن الدراسة في المراحل الأولى يجب أن تكون باللغة العربية فلن يسير خلفه أحد إذا علموا أن الدراسات العلمية في الجامعة ستكون باللغة الإنكليزية وهذا هو واقع الحال كما نراه أنا وأنت من حولنا .



بالنسبة لأسئلتك التي طرحتها :
1- ألا تتفق معى بأن معظم المراجع الحديثة الهندسية باللغة الأنجليزية
2- المجلات العلمية الحديثة و المتطورة أيضا باللغة الأنجليزية
3- الأبحاث المنشورة على الشبكة العنكبوتية معظمها باللغة الأنجليزية

قد أجبت عنها سابقا أكثر من مرة وأعتقد أنك قرأت الإجابة:

_ولماذا سيترجمون إذا كنا سنتعلم باللغة الإنكليزية ....
أساسا انت أخي الكريم بفكرك هذا تشجعهم على عدم الترجمة ....
هل وصلت الفكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## msala7 (2 مايو 2007)

صديقى عاشق الجنة
أحب أن أشكرك على ردك الكريم و طريقة مناقشتك الموضوعية البعيدة عن الحدة و العصبية وهذا ما شجعنى على إستمرارية الحوار بيننا.
أما عن إجابة الأسئلة التى سألتها:
1- أنا يا صديقى درست فى مدارس عربية و باللغة العربية ولكنى و بجانب دراستى العرية كنت أدرس بنفس الصفوف مادة اللغة الأنجليزية وهذا ما أقصدة يا صديقى و أظن أن هذا هو النظام المتبع فى معظم الدول العربية
2-_-ماذا ستقول لله يوم القيامة إذا نتج عن ذلك تدهور في تعلم الأطفال للعربية وتلعثم في قراءة القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة أم أن ذلك ما عاد يعني للبعض شيئا والمهم هوأن نفتش عن جحر الضب الذي سلكوه لنسلكه وراءهم_
_الإجابة: ولماذا لا ندرساللغة العربية و السنة النبوية الشريفة و العلوم واللغات الأجنبية جنباً إلى جنب_
_لماذا لا نصنع جيلا مثقفقويا _





















_تحاً على العالم ومتمسكا بدينه و لغته فى نفس الوقت._
_لما_


----------



## msala7 (2 مايو 2007)

صديقى عاشق الجنة
أحب أن أشكرك على ردك الكريم و طريقة مناقشتك الموضوعية البعيدة عن الحدة و العصبية وهذا ما شجعنى على إستمرارية الحوار بيننا.
أما عن إجابة الأسئلة التى سألتها:
1- أنا يا صديقى درست فى مدارس عربية و باللغة العربية ولكنى و بجانب دراستى العرية كنت أدرس بنفس الصفوف مادة اللغة الأنجليزية وهذا ما أقصدة يا صديقى و أظن أن هذا هو النظام المتبع فى معظم الدول العربية
2-_-ماذا ستقول لله يوم القيامة إذا نتج عن ذلك تدهور في تعلم الأطفال للعربية وتلعثم في قراءة القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة أم أن ذلك ما عاد يعني للبعض شيئا والمهم هوأن نفتش عن جحر الضب الذي سلكوه لنسلكه وراءهم_
_الإجابة: ولماذا لا ندرساللغة العربية و السنة النبوية الشريفة و العلوم واللغات الأجنبية جنباً إلى جنب_
_لماذا لا نصنع جيلا مثقفأ و قويا منفتحا على العالم و متمسكا بدينه فى نفس الوقت._
_لا تخف يا صديقى على لغتنا العربية ولا على ديننا فهو باق ليوم القيامة_
_والله إننى أتعجب بعض الأحيان حينما أرى مسلمو ماليزيا و أندونيسيا و دول شرق آسيا ممن لا يتحدثون العربية و مدى تمسكهم بدينهم وحت البلاد الأفريقية ولربما بلاد بعيدة بالكاد نسمع عنها و نجد فيها مسلمون حقيقيون._
_أود أن أحكى لك موقف حدث مع صديق لى أثناء زيارته إلى لندن و أثنا موعد صلاة الظهر سأل صاحبنا عن أقرب مسجد حتى توصل إليه و قد توقع أن يجد المسجد خالياً أو به أناس قليلون و إذا به فوجئ و المسجد ممتلئاعلى آخره حتى أن البعض يصلى خارج المسجد و على الأرصفة_
_صديقى أنا لست قلقاً على ثقافتر العربية و لا على دينى الأسلامى الباقى حتى يوم القيامة_
_أنا عندى الثقة فى ثقافتى العربية القوية ولا أخشى من الأحتكاك و التعلم من الثقافات الأجنبية_
_أنا سأعلم إبنى اللغة العربية و ديننا الإسلامى و مبادئنا العربية الأصيلة, سأعلمة اللغات ولا أخشى عليه_
_لماذا يا صديقى تفترض أننا إذا تعلمنا الأنجليزية أو أى لغة أن ثقافتنا و لغتنا و ديننا ستضيع، لا والله فهى أقوى بكثير من ذلك_
_أنا أقصد يا صديقى أن نأخذ من الغرب مميزاته و حسناته و نستفيد منها و أنت تعلم أن الفجوة العلمية أتسعت حتى أننا أصبحنا نستورد العلم ولا نصدره._
_دعنا نأخذ العلم الحديث منهم بأى لغة كانت حتى ولو كانت الهنديه فاللغهفى هذه الحالة مجرد وسيلة_
_ 3- أما بالنسبة لموضوع الترجمة وأن الدراسة بالأنجليزية لا تشجع المترجمون على الترجمة_
_ولماذا يترجمون إذا كنا سندرس باللغة الأنجليزية؟_
_صديقى العزيز أنا أتكلم عن واقع حالى_
_أن نقاشنا يشبه السؤال الأزلى أيهما أسبق البيضة أم الدجاجة_
_المفترض يا صديقى و أنا طالب للعلم و أود أن أدرس آخر ما توصل إليه العلم أن أجد أحدث المراجع باللغة العربية فإذا لم أجدها ماذا سأفعل هل على أن أنتظر حتى تتم الترجمات_
_أنا أقصدأيهما أكثر منطقية ؟ أن أرفض الدراسة بالأنجليزية لأنها ليست لغتى الأم حتى أشجع علمائنا على الترجمة إلى العربية؟_
_أم أستفيد من العلم المتاح أمامى مهما كانت لغتى._

_أود أخيراً أن أشكرك و أحييك مرة أخرى_

_أخوك صلاح  _


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2007)

msala7 قال:


> صديقى عاشق الجنة
> أحب أن أشكرك على ردك الكريم و طريقة مناقشتك الموضوعية البعيدة عن الحدة و العصبية وهذا ما شجعنى على إستمرارية الحوار بيننا.
> أما عن إجابة الأسئلة التى سألتها:
> 1- أنا يا صديقى درست فى مدارس عربية و باللغة العربية ولكنى و بجانب دراستى العرية كنت أدرس بنفس الصفوف مادة اللغة الأنجليزية وهذا ما أقصدة يا صديقى و أظن أن هذا هو النظام المتبع فى معظم الدول العربية.
> _أخوك صلاح  _



أخي الحبيب شكرا ولكنك لم تجبني عن سؤالي ....... أنا لم أسألك عن نوع الدراسة التي درستها أنت شخصيا. 
سأكرر لك السؤال:
1-أليس دعوتك للتعلم في الجامعة باللغة الإنكليزية سيؤدي حتما إلى توجه الكثير من الآباء ليضعوا أبناءهم في مدارس أجنبية مثل هذه التي ذكرت لك منذ الصفوف الأولى من الدراسة.

والجواب عن سؤالي موجود في المجتمع والأسر التي تتسابق لوضع أبنائها في مثل تلك المدارس في الكثير من الدول العربية أكبر دليل على ذلك.
أخي الكريم لا أدري ما أقول لك وكيف أعبر لك عن الحرقة التي في داخلي ......
والله إن ما تدعون إليه سيدفع آلاف الأسر شئتم أم أبيتم لوضع أبنائهم في مدارس ذات مناهج مستوردة وبلغة أساسية إنكليزية وتكون اللغة العربية والمادة الدينية ثانوية وذات أهمية محدودة.
وأعتقد أنك من مصر وهذه المدارس منتشرة عندكم على نطاق واسع.....

لقد شارك معنا دكاترة وشخصيات مرموقة في هذا الموضوع وربما سيتأثروا أو سيكون لهم دور في المجتمع .
فكروا في العواقب والمستقبل وبالنسبة للواقع ها هي سوريا قد بدأت فما بالك لو كان معها كل العرب ........ كيف سيكون حجم العمل الجماعي لو تعاونا جميعا ولكن سامحني كل منا يريد أن يمشي على هواه وليس لنا حاكم يوحد كلمتنا ويجمع شتاتنا للأسف هذا هو الواقع العربي المر المر المر ....
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .....
أعتقد أن لا حياة لمن أنادي .....
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون....


----------



## hadeed71 (2 مايو 2007)

*غريب*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته جميعا
اسمحوا لي بداية أن أشارك معكم بهذا النقاش و أرجو من الله عز و جل ألا ينخفض بمستواه للجدل جنبنا الله و إياكم براثنه.
إن التجربة في الجمهورية العربية السورية بتدريس العلوم كافة في جامعتها كانت تجربة ناجحة بكل المقاييس فقد استطاعت انتاج مهندسين و غيرهم أكفاء على مستوى العالم أجمع و هذا لأسباب عدة
فلقد كنا طلاباً في جامعة حلب وكان اساتذتنا الكرام يدًرسون باللغة العربية رغم أن دراستهم الأكادمية كانت في الدول الغربية و هنا مربط الفرس فلقد كنا نتعلم بلغتنا رفع الله من شأنها و كنا نذهب للمراجع الإنجليزية و نترجم البحوث إلى العربية لتقديمها للأساتذة المشرفين مما أعطانا القوة بالتعامل مع ثقافات متعددة من خلال اللغة العربية .
و أقول لكم لقد تخرجنا من جامعة حلب من كلية الهندسة الكهربائية و الالكترونية قسم هندسة الحاسب و كنا مجموعة من الأصدقاء و قد استطعنا بفضل من الله و نعمة من اختراق سوق العمل بقوة و وضعنا أقدمنا على أرض صلبة جدا و قد تعاملنا مع من يدعون أنهم يملكون زمام اللغة الإنجليزية مما تبين لنا أنها كانت كذبة كبيرة يحيطوننا بها تغطيةً على ضعفهم المعرفي و التقني و الثقافي.
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام أخوكم في الله ......


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2007)

لقد أعجبتني أول كلمة بدات بها ..........غريب ..........
معك حق ولكن طوبى للغرباء .
لا أصدق أننا نبذل كل هذا الجهد لنناقش إخواننا كل هذا النقاش حول هذه البديهية التي لونوقشت قبل ألف سنة لنسفت من على مائدة الحوار....
و البعض لا يجد منفذا يهرب منه إلا جحر الضب .... وهذا مصداق حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ولكنني أبشرهم بأننا صامدون وعلى الله متوكلون وفي ترسيخ عروبتنا ماضون ومثابرون ... والله المستعان ....وكفى بالله نصيرا....


----------



## مهند آل خليفة (3 مايو 2007)

انا برأي انه يجب الاهتمام بالمصطلحات وتعلمها ومش غلط لو تعلمنا باللغة العربية مع مراعاة المصطلحات الاجنبية
والعلم باصله عربي 
والفرق انه الغرب اهتموا بالنقل والتطوير 
اما احنا اهتمينا بالنقل فقط
وبتمنا نطور بإذن الله


----------



## مهند آل خليفة (3 مايو 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور اخوي


----------



## mraheem2004 (3 مايو 2007)

mustafaatty قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارى ( وهو رأى شخصى ) انة لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية
> للاسباب الاتية :
> 
> ...


 






أسباب مقنعة 100%:81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## صفا النجار (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا باؤيد رايك يا بش مهندس


----------



## mustafaatty (12 مايو 2007)

ملحوظة : ارجوا اللا يعتبر البعض ان هذا هجوم منى على لغة القران ولكن هذا رأى واظنة صحيح . 

هذا ما بدأت بة الموضوع ... لكن للاسف
اعتبر البعض انى اهاجم اللغة العربية
والبعض اتهمنى بعقدة النقص
واخرين قالوا كفى تآمرا على العربية ... وكأنى يهودى او عدو العرب الاول

انا يا اخوانى درست باللغة العربية حتى اخر المرحلة الثانوية
وطوال هذة الفترة لم ادرس من اللغة الانجليزية اللا القليل (كما هو معروف فى المدارس الحكومية المصرية )

والحمد لله احفظ القران الكريم ( يعنى مفيش عقدة نقص ولا حاجة )
واعشق اللغة العربية .. واهوى قراءة الكتب الادبية .. حتى تمادى ذلك واصبحت اهوى كتابو الخواطر

انتمائى للاسلام 

وعندما بدأت هذا الموضوع تمنيت ان تكون المناقشة موضوعية .. 
اشكر كل من تحدث بموضوعية .. حتى المختلفين معى فى الرأى

اخوانى .................................

اذا كان مهندسوا سوريا بهذة الكفاءة العالية مع دراستهم باللغة العربية 
فهل ماجستير هندسة من سوريا اكفاء ؟؟؟
وهل علماء الهندسة الدارسين بالعربية اكفاء ؟؟؟؟

قد تجدوا بعض المراجع ( قديمة او جديدة ) العربية فى مرحلة البكالريوس 
اذا انت اصبحت مهندسا ..
لكن ماذا اذا قررت ان تصبح استاذا او عالما .. 
اصدقونى القول ما هو مقدار كفاءة العالم الدارس هندسة باللغة العربية ؟؟؟
لن يجد مراجع كافية ................................
لن يستطيع مشاركة ابحاثة مع ابحاث علماء العالم .........

فقط .. ينغلق على نفسة فى قوقعة .
حسنا .......

هل تعلم بأن فى امريكا 600000 عالم مصرى درسوا باللغة الانجليزية وهم الان يدرسون ويعلمون ابناء اقوى دولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تخيل مدى كفاءتهم ؟؟ ومدى الافادة التى يفيدون بها الاسلام والمسلمين ؟؟؟

هل من الممكن ان يصلوا لهذة الكفاءة اذا اقتصروا على الهندسة المترجمة ؟؟؟؟؟

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## msala7 (12 مايو 2007)

و أنا أؤيدك الرأى 100 % ولا أدرى لماذا هذا الهجوم الضارى على الدراسة باللغة الأنجليزية ؟
وما هذا الخلط الرهيب بين الدراسة بالأنجليزية و عدم الأنتماء ؟
اللغة العربية لغة عظيمة و على العين و الراس ولكننا يا صديقى نتحدث عن اللغة المستخدمة فى المراجع و الأبحاث و المتعارف عليها فى العالم بمعنى أننى لو سافرت الى الهند الى أوروبا الى اميركا أستطيع التواصل بدلا من التقوقع على الذات 
أننى أرى تعصب بدون داعى و إتهامات بعدم الأنتماء
بالننسبة للأخوة السوريين من حقهم أن يدافعون عن دراستهم بالعربية و يقولون أنها أحسن دراسة و بالتوفيق لهم انشاء الله


----------



## hadeed71 (12 مايو 2007)

*في الصدق النجاة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.........و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ... و الصلاة و السلام على النبي الأمي العربي و بركات ربي عليه و على آله و صحبه
أما بعد في مشاركتي السابقة سألت الله عز و جل ألا ننحدر بمستوى النقاش للجدل و أظنكم أرفع من هذا المستوى بإذن الله
لقد تكلم أحد الأخوة حول العلماء من مصر العربية إخواننا و أحبتنا و هنا تذكرني حادثة العالم المصري الذي كان له اخترعا في مجال القلب و عندما طلب منه مؤتمرا صحفيا أبى ألا يتحدث إلا بالعربية الغراء....نحن العرب نبحث عن أمثال هؤلاء... و ليس العلماء الذين لا ينفعون دينهم و لغتهم و لو بأبحاث بسيطة ترفد في نهر العلم العربي و أقولها بفم ملأن العلم القادم بإذن الله عربي و حضارته عربية و نوره الإسلام لأننا نشهد هذه الأيام تفاعل الشباب مع العلماء في كل الوطن العربي و تظافر الجهود أكبر عون لأنه كان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه
أما جامعاتنا عندما تعتمد العلم بغير لغتها فقد هدمت قلاعها و أصبح علمها هشيما لاعتمادها على التطوير القادم من عقول غير أبنائها نحن لا نطعن باللغة الإنجليزية و لكنها ليست لغتنا نعم هي لغة العلم في الوقت الحاضر يتعلمها أبناء أمتنا و ينقلون العلوم للغة العربية و يقوم محبي العلم بالتطوير بإذن الله .
أما فضرب مثال جامعة حلب فكان بسبب التجربة و ليس التعصب فمن يتعصب لديه عقدة يجب أن يتخلص منها و أخي الكريم الذي سأل عن الدراسات العليا في جامعات سورية أطلب منه أن يدخل لموقع جامعة حلب و لينظر و هذا لا يعني أنه لا يوجد من يكمل دراسته في الغرب و الشرق 
لذلك الرأي الراجح عند علماء الأمة وجوب تدريس العلوم باللغة العربية فمثلا الدكتور عمر عبد الكافي حفظه الله نوٌه عن هذا الأمر في قناة الشارقة الفضائية لأن الهجمة الغربية الحالية على الدين و الثقافة في العالم العربي لاحتلاله و وأد الصحوة العربية في مهدها و رأيتم ماذا حلٌ في العراق والجزائر..اللتين كانتا مرشحتين لمغادرة العالم الثالث بشهادة الغرب
لذلك يا أخوتي لا يأخذكم الغرور بالغرب و لغتهم و تمسكوا بما هو لكم و في الختام سلام و بركة و رحمة من الله بإذنه تعالى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2007)

mustafaatty قال:


> هل تعلم بأن فى امريكا 600000 عالم مصرى درسوا باللغة الانجليزية وهم الان يدرسون ويعلمون ابناء اقوى دولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تخيل مدى كفاءتهم ؟؟ ومدى الافادة التى يفيدون بها الاسلام والمسلمين ؟؟؟
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



أولا وأخيرا أرجو أن لا يتسبب هذا النقاش في وجود شيء في قلب أحدنا تجاه الآخر وأظن انك قرأت وجهة نظري أخي الحبيب في هذا الموضوع وأظن أنك قرأت السؤال الذي طرحته على الأخوة ولم يجبني عنه أحد وإذا كنت تحفظ القرآن الكريم أخي الحبيب فإن جيلا من ابناء المسلمين لا يعرف شيئا عن العربية ولا يحسن جمع الأرقام وطرحها بالعربية ولا يجيد حتى تلاوة القرآن ويتلعثم حتى في قراءة الفاتحة ولدي الكثير من هذه النماذج التي تقطع القلب وخصوصا أصدقائي من مصر من الجيل الجديد الذي تخرج من المدارس التي تعلم بالإنكليزية وهم من طبقات المجتمع المصري الرفيعة .....

ثم إني أقول لك إنك يا أخي الحبيب أنك قد وضعت يدك على الجرح ...... في ردك السابق....

ستمائة ألف عالم مصري في الغرب ويدرسون الغرب في جامعات الغرب ويقومون بإعداد أبناء أقوى دولة (أمريكا)
أعتقد انهم ثروة كبرى للإسلام والمسلمين كما تقول أخي الكريم..... وجزاهم الله خيرا لنفعهم امريكا وبناء عتادها وتطوير مستقبلها وجيلها أما نحن فلنا الله ورسوله .....
أما أسباب هجرة العقول من الدول العربية فيمكن بحثها في موضوع مستقل وهي كما هو معلوم خسارة للمسلمين وليست مكسبا لهم بحال من الأحوال.
ولذلك فردك حقق المطلوب وجزاك الله الجنة ......

سؤال جديد ما قولكم بالدكاترة العرب الذين يذهبون لدراسة الدكتوراة في فرنسا ثم يأتون وهم متقنون لللغة الفرنسية ثم ما قولكم في الدكاترة العرب الذين يذهبون للدراسة في ألمانيا ويعودون وهم متقنون لللغة الألمانية ....... أعتقد ان الدول الأوروبية كل منها يعتز بلغته ونحن العرب لا أمل لنا في لغتنا وكأن العلم يدرس بكل اللغات إلا العربية ....... 
حالنا يجب أن يكون كحال الدول الأوروبية غير الناطقة باللغة الإنكليزية وهذا أضعف الإيمان ....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2007)

نحن لا نتهم أحدا بعروبته أو بمحبته للإسلام ولكننا ندعو الجميع لتكون لهم نظرة للأمام ...... ولو 50 سنة للامام ...... فكروا بمستقبل أبنائكم هل تريدوهم ممن يخدم أمريكا ويبني مستقبلها أم ممن ينفع المسلمين وينهض بمستقبلهم....... الأمر لكم قولوا ماشئتم والله المستعان .....


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (13 مايو 2007)

مع كامل احترامى لكل مهندسينا العرب ولكنى ومع اعمال نظرية الاحتمالات ماذا سنفعل غدا لو فجاءة وجدنا انفسنا مرة اخرى سادة العالم الاحتمال بعيد نعم ولكن منذ متى ولم نرى باعيننا احتمالات تكاد تكون مستحيلة تحدث اخوانى اصدقونى القول ما رايكم فى مهندس مصرى ايضا ملحوظة اناايضا مصرى هذا المهندس كنا نتكلم عن صناعة ترس فقط وكاننى شتمتة تماما الايستفز هذا بعضكم وصل رد زميلى قولة سيقتلونا اما رايتم من قبلا ردا اغرب من هذا هذا وهذا فقط الذى دفعنى الى القول انه ليس فى حياتنا مستحيل اما القول يقتلونا فلا وصاية لاحد علينا على ما اعتقد ام اننا ادمنا السقوط دوما اعذرونى فى صراحتى ولكن عذرى ان البلد المستشهد بها منكوبة للاسف بالمتواجدين فيها فهل من هبه هل هذه ايضا مستحيله ام ان المستحيل لايعرف غيرنا نحن سادة العالم معلمى الهندسة الاوائل نقول لا بالرغم اننا لانعرف ما هو بالتحديد رد الغربيين او بالاحرى رد فعلهم ازاء هذا فلو اهتموا سيكون لكلامنا منطق مادمنا نستشهد بهم على اى وفى كل حال اليس كذلك ام اننى بالفعل جننت من حيث اعترافى بقيمتى امام نفسى يا سادة المحاولة لن تضر ان لم تفلح على الاقل ستزود حصيلة اللغة ولا اريد تعقيب من اخر الكلام ارجوكم فكروا بالمعنى الشامل اولا لكلامى وفى النهاية اقول اعتيادنا على لغة غيرنا كارثة محيقة الالمان ورغم انهم يعرفون الروسية الاانهم يتعمدون الكلام بالالمانى فى مؤتمرات تعقد فى قلب روسيا وكذا الامر بالنسبة للفرنسيين امام الانجليز ام اننا ننظر للامر بعوار بل وايضا لانعترف ان العالم ينظر الينا ويضحك وكاننا عالة بالفعل ان لم نكن افيقوا من هذا اثابكم الله ام ماذا ستقولون غدا له هو الواحد الاحد فى التقصير فى الحق الاول من الحقوق الاولية لابن ادم الا وهى الحديث باللغتة والتقدم بها اما ان نقول مراجع المراجع ياسادة معظمها يستشهد بالنصوص الاولية للمهندسين العرب الاوائل لقد كنت فى مداخلة مع صديق لى غير عربى وتطرقنا لموضوع المخطوطات العربية المترجمة للحسن ابن الهيثم وابن رشد وباقى العلماء العرب فقال لى كلمة استفزتنى ايما استفزاز عندما قلت لة اتمنى نسخة من تلك المخطوطات قال لى صديقى ذلك اللدود قال كان هذا فيما مضى اما الان مستحيل بغير تصاريح تجعل الامر شبه مستحيل فقلت لة اذن المترجمة ترجمة حرفية فقال لى اغرب الكلام قال ولما حاجتك لهذا فقلت لة انت ما يمنعك اصلا فقال لى مع كامل احترامى لكم انتم العرب عقلكم لايقرب لتلك العقول كاتبة تلك النصوص القديمة فانتم صرتم حتى متخلفون عن كيفية التفكير كما كان هؤلاء الافذاذ يفكرون اما رايتم بعد هذا استهانه بالعقل والقلب واللسان اشد من هذا والعمل او اذن ماذا الايجعلنا كلامهم عنا حتى نحاول مجرد المحاولة حتى لانتهم امام اولادنا اننا فرطنا فى كل حتى لم يعد شيئا يربطنا كما قال هذا الغربى العنصرى باجدادنا الاوائل دعكم من ربائبهم العاملون هناك فهم صبغوا كامثالهم وان لم يكن وحاولوا العودة قتلوهم شر قتله من امثال حوادث سميرة موسى والعالم المصرى ايضا ابن الفنان سيد بدير افيقوا يا ناس فهم يكرهون ونحن نحب لماذا لااعرف حقا انسان يكرهك والامر صار بالعلن بعد ان كان خفاء نعم يكرهك وانت للاسف تحبه وكانة ولدك او والدك فقط محاولة ولتكن محاولة شعبية بنطاق محدود وتنشر نتائجها وستجدون ان اول المنزعجين منها هم الاحبة او من نظنهم 
ولاحول ولا قوة الابالله وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل نعم المولى ونعم النصير


----------



## mustafaatty (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى عاشـ الجنة ـق 
اشكرك على هدوءك .. وهو شئ لم يعد متوفرا فى الحديث بيننا نحن العرب
وهو من اسباب تأخرنا للاسف 

احب ان ارد عليك وادعوا الله ان يقتنع صاحب وجهة النظر المخطأة فى اخر المناقشة 

اولا :


> ستمائة ألف عالم مصري في الغرب ويدرسون الغرب في جامعات الغرب ويقومون بإعداد أبناء أقوى دولة (أمريكا)


فعلا هناك هذا العدد فى امريكا 
وعندما تحدثت عنهم كان مقصدى التنوية عن كفائتهم .. اما بالنسبة لافادتهم للاسلام او عدمة
فذلك راجع الى الشخص نفسة
اعرف الكثير من علماءنا رفضوا العمل هناك لكى يأتوا ويفيدوا المسلم
رجلا منهم رفض العمل فى ناسا لكى ياتى الى القاهرة (بمرتب 400 جنيه ) 
وهناك الكثير احبوا العيش هناك واستمروا .. ولكن حتى هؤلاء قد نلتمس اليهم العذر لان علمهم يموت فى بلادهم ( واحسرتاه )

عموما اقصد ان هذا راجع الى الشخص نفسة
وعندما تحثت عنهم كان مقصدى ان اوضح كفاءتهم



> فإن جيلا من ابناء المسلمين لا يعرف شيئا عن العربية ولا يحسن جمع الأرقام وطرحها بالعربية ولا يجيد حتى تلاوة القرآن ويتلعثم حتى في قراءة الفاتحة



انا معك فى هذا وانا ضد تهميش اللغة .. خصوصا فى السنوات الاولى من الدراسة
ولكننا نتكلم عن العلوم الهندسية .. واعتقد ان الانسان عندما يصل الى مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية يكون قد تشبع بلغتة .. فلا اثر لذلك على قراءة القران 

هل تعلم ان فى مصر مدارس (ازهرية - لغات ) ؟؟؟؟
اذا لا تعارض

اما بالنسبة لجمع الارقام وطرحها بالعربية .... هل تعلم ما هى الارقام العربية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> نحن لا نتهم أحدا بعروبته أو بمحبته للإسلام ولكننا ندعو الجميع لتكون لهم نظرة للأمام ...... ولو 50 سنة للامام ...... فكروا بمستقبل أبنائكم


 
صدقنى اخى ... اذا وصلنا للمكانة العلمية التى تجعلنا نعتمد على مراجعنا العربية 

سأكون اول المترجمين 

ولكنى من اول ما بدأت هذا الموضوع اوضحت اننا فى مرحلة نقل للعلم 

وشكرا لحسن استماعك


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (14 مايو 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء , عاشق الجنه , الاخ مصطفى
ارى اننا اقتربنا في وجهات النظر اكثر فاكثر , واعتقد ان الاخ مصطفى ان سمح لي ان اقول انه تسرع في طرح الموضوع بعنوانه الحالي , وارى انه لو كان عنوان موضوعه _ لا يمكن تطوير العلوم الهندسيه باللغه العربيه _ لكان اقرب الى الصحيح والواقع , لاننا وبصراحه عنوان موضوعك استفز الكثيرين اكثر من المضمون مما اطال النقاش وشتته وادخلنا في بعض من الردود الى دهاليز من المهاترات نحن في غنى عنها , اقترح عليكما ان تخرجا بتصور وصيغه مشتركه بعدما فهم كل راي الاخر , استميحكما عذرا وارجو ان ينال عرضي قبولكم , تحياتي لكم من فلسطين


----------



## mustafaatty (14 مايو 2007)

سيدى .. اظن انة ليس من العدل ان يحكم الانسان على شئ من عنوانة

وعموما انا قلت فى احد مشاركاتى ان العنوان قد يكون :

لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية (فى الوقت الحالى )


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (14 مايو 2007)

الاخ فؤاد ابو زيد بعد التحية والسلام انا لااكتب ردودى عادة بعناوين فاى عنوان تقصد اما الاستفزاز فقط ارجو ان يكون استفزاز ايجابى يعمق تلك النظرة التى ينظرون الينا بها الا وهى نظرة الكره العامه حتى بحالتنا هذه 

الاستفزاز السلبى يجعلنا ننظر الى بعضنا نظرة عنصرية خالية من اننعى ان كل ما يقال فى المصلحة العامةوليس فى حساب لغة اوثقافة بعينها 
الاستفزاز الايجابى ان نقراء المستقبل بعيون الماضى وسواعد الحاضر اما الكلام فقط فللاسف لاطائل منه اسف ان كنت قد استفزيت اى انسان اخ فى العالم العربى الكبير ولكن اتمنى ان يكون استفزاز ايجابى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طالب ازهرى (15 مايو 2007)

اخى الكريم كلامك جميل جدا ولكن تذكر معى ماذا احدثته الخلافه الاسلاميه حينما كانت فى تركيا وما قبلها 
ولكنه يا اخى الكريم نحن قد تهاونا 
وهذا ريى 
وجزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (15 مايو 2007)

*لنصل الى راي موحد*

اخي العزيز مصطفى
لا احد يستنتج نوع الاستفزاز, لكن اصدقك ان قلت ان الاستفزاز ايجابي وايضا لا اشكك في نواياك بل الموضوع موضوع راي لا اكثر , ولعلك تقصد لا يمكن تدريس الهندسه باللغه العربيه في الشقيقه مصر وذلك لاسباب كذا وكذا خاصه بالجامعات المصريه , هنا قد اوافقك الى حد ما بالراي اما اذا كنت تقصد التعميم على كل الجامعات العربيه , هنا اخالفك الراي فاقول لك ما قلته سابقا ان هناك جامعات عربيه عملت من المستحيل ممكنا ودرست الهندسه باللغه العربيه منذ 35 سنه , على كل حال انا على امل منك ان تقتنع , هذا سيكون شجاعة منك,ان عنوان الموضوع بحاجة الى تعديل ما ساكون شاكرا جدا لك ان فكرت وطرحت لنا هذا التعديل لنقول راينا به


----------



## mustafaatty (15 مايو 2007)

فؤاد ابو زيد قال:


> اخي العزيز مصطفى
> لا احد يستنتج نوع الاستفزاز, لكن اصدقك ان قلت ان الاستفزاز ايجابي وايضا لا اشكك في نواياك بل الموضوع موضوع راي لا اكثر , ولعلك تقصد لا يمكن تدريس الهندسه باللغه العربيه في الشقيقه مصر وذلك لاسباب كذا وكذا خاصه بالجامعات المصريه , هنا قد اوافقك الى حد ما بالراي اما اذا كنت تقصد التعميم على كل الجامعات العربيه , هنا اخالفك الراي فاقول لك ما قلته سابقا ان هناك جامعات عربيه عملت من المستحيل ممكنا ودرست الهندسه باللغه العربيه منذ 35 سنه , على كل حال انا على امل منك ان تقتنع , هذا سيكون شجاعة منك,ان عنوان الموضوع بحاجة الى تعديل ما ساكون شاكرا جدا لك ان فكرت وطرحت لنا هذا التعديل لنقول راينا به



هل كل ما نقولة يجب تكرارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اظنى اوضحت وجهة نظرى جيدا بكل جوانبها

وايضا وضعت تعديل لعنوان الموضوع ( للاخوة الذين يقرأون العنوان فقط )

واظن ان المناقشة اصبحت عقيمة .. ومتعصبة 

اللهم بلغت .. اللهم فاشهد 

ولن انتظر شجاعة احد لكى يقول انة اقتنع او عدمة

كل ما اردتة هو ايضاح جوانب اخرى للمتعصبين

وشكرا

لا تنتظروا منى ردا اخر ... لقد اوضحت كل مالدى


----------



## سحروته (16 مايو 2007)

عزيزي إبن سينا
لا تنسى أن أول العلماء وأول الحضارات كانت من العرب وأن العالم الأجنبي هو من نقل حضارتنا وعلمنا وطوره 
إذن بإمكننا إن شئنا أن نطور أنفسنا ولكننا أغلقنا على أنفسنا باب العلم الذي يأتينا من الدول الأجنبية ولم نفكر ولو للحظة في نسترد مجد أجدادنا العرب وحضارتهم وتطوير علومهم وهكذا صرنا بغبغان يقلد ما يأتينا ولا نحاول أن نعمل لوحدنا 

وشكـــــراُ 
سحروته


----------



## maseer (16 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ }الزخرف3

الأخوة الأفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت المشاركة برأيي بعد أن مررت على جميع المشاركات 
والجواب على عنوان الموضوع هو أن الدراسة باللغة العربية ممكن بل ومطلوب لاستيعاب العلوم المختلفة في حال توفرت المراجع العربية التي تفي هذه العلوم حقها ويبقى على الدول المهتمة بالتعريب أن تهيئ الترجمة أيضا وتطورها لأبنائها حتى يبقوا على اتصال بالعالم 
وأعتقد أن الأمر متوفر في الجامعات السورية فالعلماء الدارسين في شتى أنحاء العالم هم من يتولى الـتأليف والترجمة
بالنسبة لتجربتي أقوم بتحضير الماجستير مع جامعة أمريكية ولا أجد أي صعوبة في إتمام التحصيل العلمي مع العلم أني تخرجت من جامعة دمشق
وبنفس الوقت أعمل في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بأكبر شركات الانشاءات وأتعامل يوميا مع كل الجنسيات على كثرتها واختلافها باللغة الانكليزية ولا أجد صعوبة في ذلك
الأمر يعتمد على المهندس إن أحب أن يهاجر أو يتعامل مع قوم على غير لسانه عليه أن يتعلم لغتهم وإلا تكفيه لغته العربية إن أراد العمل في بلده

أخيرا أقول كنت أدرس المواد الصعبة الفهم كالتحليل الانشائي والرياضيات لطلاب الجامعة هنا في الامارات باللغة العربية ليتم الاستيعاب عندهم وسد القصور الناتج من عدم فهمهم للمغزى المكتوب باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## patman (16 مايو 2007)

*السلام*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

صراحة انا لم أقرأ الموضوع كاملاً لكن بأقول وجه نظري 

اول شي انا محايد بتعريب الهندسة كاملا او عدم تعريبه 

لكن المشكلة التي اواجهها انا و كغيري من الطلبة الذين اعرفهم هو دراستنا باللغة الأنجليزية 

و الدكاترة يشرحون باللغة العربية اي يعني ان لغتنا الأنجليزية غير قوية ((غير ممارسين للغة 

الأنجليزية )) و ذلك يعيقنا بالتعمق بالتخصص من حيث بالبحث بالمراجع و غيرها فبالنسبة لي انا اقرأ 

من الكتب العربية المترجمة لكي افهم الموضوع بجميع جوانبه.

فلجأت بتطوير لغتي الأنجليزية لكي لا يكون هناك عائق في دراستي . 

و شكرا


----------



## باسل حلب (16 مايو 2007)

*احذر ولا تتجنى وقس كلامك قبل ان تكتبه*



Salam80 قال:


> إلى الأخوة الأعزاء جميعاً
> شكراً على جهودكم بهذا الموضوع
> و أريد أن أشارك بمبادرة بسيطة مبنية على تجربتي بهذا المجال
> و طبعاً أنا مهندس درس بالجامعات السورية و أعتقد أن الجميع يعرف أن الجامعات السورية اتخذت قرار التعريب بالتعليم الجامعي و منذ زمن
> ...




طول بالك جنيت على جيل كامل من المهندسين السوريين وابعدتهم عن العصر اتقي الله ولا تعمم ان كنت انت ضعيف ومتأخر عن الهندسة الحديثة فلا تعمم على الجميع واحترم مهندسي سوريا واحترم نفسك يا محترم.
و مهندسي سوريا وذلك لانهم في دول الخليج اصحاب رأي وخبرة وفي دول العالم متفوقون وهذا واقع لا أظن ان احدا ينكره 
وللعلم الهندسة بسوريا معربة منذ اكثر من 40سنة والتعريب مرفق معه المصطلحات باللغة الأنكليزية ولو كنت مطلعا على اي كتاب هندسي سوري لوجدت ماقلت لك وسواء كنت درست بالعربي او بالأنكليزي ان اردت مواكبة العصر والعلوم الحديثة عليك ببذل الجهد وان تتعب على نفسك لتواكب الزمن.
ولمن قال ان المراجع الهندسية العربية ضعيفة فليراجع نفسه وليبحث جيدا والله بسوريا ليس هناك موضوع او نظرية هندسية إلا لها مئات الكتب والترجمات وشاهدي على كلامي مكتبات سوريا ولكن فعلا بالسعودية لم اجد مراجع عربية وكذلك بالأمارات وهذا ليس معناه ان المراجع ليست موجودة بالمطلق ولكن من اراد فاليبحث وسيجد


----------



## باسل حلب (16 مايو 2007)

mustafaatty قال:


> هل كل ما نقولة يجب تكرارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اظنى اوضحت وجهة نظرى جيدا بكل جوانبها
> 
> وايضا وضعت تعديل لعنوان الموضوع ( للاخوة الذين يقرأون العنوان فقط )
> ...



متعصبين........لا ادري اتقصد بها كلمة سيئة او شتيمة و هل اصبح اختلاف الرأي تعصبا و ماذا تسمي من لا يقتنع بالمنطق والحجة الصحيحة التي اوردوها الأخوة (المتعصبين)
لن انتظر ردك كما اسلفت انت وسأقول لك من لا يقتنع بالمنطق السليم والحجة الصحيحة يسمى متعصب


----------



## mustafaatty (16 مايو 2007)

المتعصب هو من يرى رأى اخوانة ممن درسوا بسوريا وشهدوا شهادة الحق ولا يزال يكابر

هل رأيت ( مهندسوا الطيران السوريين ) ؟؟؟
ما رأيك فى مستواهم ؟؟؟

انهم فرحين انهم قد صنعوا ( اول طائرة عربية ) 
لكن ادخل على موقعهم و شاهد

ستجد انه نموذج طائرة .. من النماذج التى تصنع فى نوادى ( هواة ) الطيران بدون اى دراسة مسبقة

لا اريد بذلك التجريح ولكنى اجلت هذة الحقيقة المطلقة ....
فارجوك لا تستشهد ب(جامعات سوريا وتفوقها ) .. ويكفى ان ( شهد شاهد من اهلها )

الفرق الوحيد بينك وبينة انة يعترف بالخطا لانة يريد الاصلاح ( ليس التعصب )

واذا اردت ... فليبقى كل منا على رأية ... ولا ضرر


----------



## باسل حلب (16 مايو 2007)

على اساس انك لا تريد الرد وفرغ ما عندك ....ام غيرت رأيك ووجدت عندك بعض ماتنفثه على مهندسي سوريا وحسب قولك الحقيقة المطلقة...رعاك الله وحفظك لأهلك لتوصلك (للحقيقة المطلقة) وانت لا تعرف حتى ان تناقش وليس عندك إلا السفسطة وتستشهد بكلامك فقط وتبتر الحق صدقني أني آسف عليك ان تكون عربيا وتحفظ القرآن كما تدعي وتملك كل هذا الحقد ضد اللغة العربية و من يدعو اليها راجع نفسك و لا تتكلم عن الأصلاح كفانا منك ماوصل ولا لن يضير الجامعات السورية وتعريبها موضوع وردود تافهة ولن تمسها بسوء قلة ادبك فهي كالمنارات تضئ علما ونوراً
وسأرد عليك بالدليل هاهم مهندسي سوريا في هذا الملتقى ادخل واطلع على مشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم القيمة (وليست كموضوعك المثير للجدل والخالي من الفائدة ) 
ادخل واقرأ مواضيع مشرف الهندسة المدنية ابو بكر فهو من خريجي جامعة حلب وتعلم الهندسة بالعربي و لو اطلعت على سيرته الذاتية لصمتت وهو استاذ قدير للبرامج الأنكليزية الهندسية
ادخل واقرأ عن المهندس السوري عبد الجواد واقرأ عن برنامجه المتميز الذي ابدعه باللغة العربية وهو تعلم الهندسة بالعربي.
حتى برامج المهندس المصري المتميز محمود زغلل كانت بالعربي 
اين هي مشاركاتك المتميزة ومواضيعك العلمية يامن درست باللغة الأنكليزية ام هي اثارة نعرات وطرح مواضيع للجدل الفارغ...راجع نفسك ولا تتجنى على اخوانك المهندسين السوريين وانت لا تزال طالبا بسنواتك الدراسية الاولى وحسب كلامك هندسة طيران وبأحدى مشاركاتك بالملتقى استشهدت بمرجع عربي من جامعة حلب عن هندسة الطيران وللعلم ان قسم الطيران بجامعة حلب تم تأسيسه منذ 6سنوات فقط فلا داعي للتجريح وقلة الأدب وانت مازلت طالباً على مقاعد الدراسة وليست عندك الأهلية لا العلمية ولا المهنية لتقييم جامعة او مشروع تم تنفيذه فقد فاض بي اسلوبك الصبياني بالنقاش فاستقم بلفظك واعتدل برأيك .وللعلم ان كلية الهندسة بحلب تاسست عام 1946 ولمن يريد الأطلاع http://www.alepuniv.shern.net/faculty/civileng/ar/index.php
هاهي الروابط ادخل وتعلم من المهندسين السوريين كيف تكون مشاركاتك فاعلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28998
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54553
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54553


----------



## mustafaatty (17 مايو 2007)

اشكرك على اسلوبك المهذب الراقى


----------



## mustafaatty (17 مايو 2007)

هذا ما اردت تجنبة منذ البداية ....

ان يصل الامر من بعض الناس الى عراك بالايدى ....

ارجو من المشرف المسئول ان يحذف اى مشاركة فيها اساءة لاحد الاعضاء

او اتهامهم فيها بعدم عروبتهم او الحقد على اللغة العربية

ارجو المحايدة من المشرفين لكى لا نتدنى بالنقاش الى هذا المستوى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2007)

:57::78: :70: 
أخي مصطفى إن المقصد من هذا الملتقى يا أخي الحبيب هو ترسيخ المحبة والتعاون وتبادل الخبرات بين المهندسين العرب وأرجو أن لا يسير النقاش بعيدا عن آداب الحوار وأرجو منك الا تستفذ مهندسي سوريا أو غيرهم مرة أخرى حتى لا تلقى ردا كالذي وصل إليك من الأخ eng.mamstar ولست بحاجة للدفاع عنهم ههنا . 
يا أخي الحبيب نحن لا نتهمك في عروبتك ولا في محبتك للمسلمين ولا نجبرك أن تقتنع أساسا بوجهة نظرنا فأنت حر.
ولكن نبين لك الواقع وعواقب ما تدعو إليه وذكرت لك كلاما عن وضع أبناء المسلمين هنا في قطر بسبب تزاحم الآباء على وضع أبنائهم في مدارس إنكليزية المنهاج والفكر وليواصلوا الدراسة في الجامعة باللغة الإنكليزية كما تدعو أنت جزاك الله الجنة إلى ذلك . أعلم أنك ستقول يجب أن تكون الدراسة في المراحل الأولى بالعربية ولكن الحال يمشي على خلاف ذلك وأعتقد أن المدارس الأزهرية تختلف إختلافا جذريا عن المدارس التي أراها هنا ......
يا من تحفظ القرآن أقسم لك بالله العظيم ان هذه المدارس هنا في قطر تعطي الطالب خيار حذف المادة الدينية التي هي أساسا هزيلة جدا ولا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع وإستبدالها بتعلم لغة اخرى كالألمانية أو الفرنسية أو الإيطالية .
وانا والله أعلم فتاة تتصارع مع أهلها بعدما إنعدم (إنتماؤها للعربية) في هذه المدارس وتريد إستبدال كتيب الديانة الإسلامية النحيل بمادة لغوية أخرى.
ألا يهزك هذا الكلام ألا يهمك أليس نتاجا لغراس الجامعات العربية ذات المنهاج الإنكليزي أقسمت عليك بربك أن تجيب أليس هذا نتاجا عن ما تدعوا إليه.

أخوك المهندس السوري الذي يحبك في الله.
ديننا ودين أبناء المسلمين أغلى عندنا من كل الدنيا وما فيها ومن فيها.


----------



## wassem27 (17 مايو 2007)

سامحك الله 
ليس هذا مكان المهاترات والكلام والحق يقال أنا سوري ومستوى التعليم ف ي الجا معات متوسط , ولكن المهندسين السوريين تفوقوا على أنفسهم بالعمل الجاد وا لبحث الدائب والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mustafaatty (17 مايو 2007)

اخى عاشق الجنة .. انت تحرجنى بادبك الجم 

صدقنى احببت ان اتناقش معك منذ البداية .. ولكن 
هل يرضيك ما قالة هذا الاخ من تجريح واتهام ؟؟

من المعروف ان السب دليل على ضعف الموقف

لذلك احترم فيك نقاشك الهادئ

والله الذى لا اله غيرة .. انا من اشد المعارضين على ان يتم التعليم فى المراحل الاولى باللغة ( x )

ايا كانت ....
ووالله انى لاتكلم عن الهندسة بصفة خاصة ... وكما قلت لاننا فى مرحلة نقل العلم
ولان المراجع الاجنبية متوفرة بكثرة واقوى بكثير من المراجع العربية

هل تعمل .. ليس فى المادة العلمية فقط .. ولكن وذلك الاهم فى الكتب التى تعتمد على التجربة
مثل handbooks
standards
وكل ذلك مما لا توفرة المعامل العربية لقلة مواردها الاقتصادية ... هل انت معى ؟؟؟

ووالله الذى لا اله اللا هو عندما نصبح مؤهلين لدراسة الهندسة بالعربية .. اى نملك العلم ونطور فية لا ننقلة فقط

ساعتها ساكون اول المعربين .. وساكتفى بان تكون الانجليزية هى الجسر للتواصل مع الغير

اشكرك على سعة صدرك و ( أدبك )
واسف على اى تجريح سببتة فى احد

لكن اذا قلت على احد ان مستواة ضعيف مثلا .. والله اقول ذلك لانى اعتبر اننا جميعا اسرة
ولسنا غرباء عن بعضنا..

والله لا اقصد التجريح ولكن لاننا اسرة واحدة يجب ان نحدد العيوب لتلافيها

انا اسف جدا مرة تانية


----------



## باسل حلب (17 مايو 2007)

mustafaatty قال:


> اخى عاشق الجنة .. انت تحرجنى بادبك الجم
> 
> صدقنى احببت ان اتناقش معك منذ البداية .. ولكن
> هل يرضيك ما قالة هذا الاخ من تجريح واتهام ؟؟
> ...



اين التجريح والسب فيما قلت بك يبدو انك تؤكد كلامي بك ..انت استهزأت بمهندسي سوريا وادعيت انهم ليسوا اصحاب خبرة بأسلوب ساخر و حتى انك ادعيت انه لا توجد دراسات عليا واستهزات بمشروع الطيران لطلاب سوريا كل هذا الكلام ادعيت انه حقيقة مطلقة اكتشفتها انت 
كل هذا التجريح بمهندسي سوريا والغمز بخبرتهم وتدعي انك محايد بنقاشك وتدرجه تحت عنوان ليست اللغة العربية مناسبة لدراسة الهندسة هذا ليس منطق للحوار او النقاش ابدا وانا رددت عليك بما اسلفت انت 
ومن قال لك اننا اذاكنا اسرة واحدة فاننا نستخف ببعضنا ونجرح ببعضنا وبحجة تحديد العيوب وبالأخص كما قلت لك انك غير مؤهل علمياً لحتى تقيم مستوى اي جامعة على اعتبار انك طالب على مقاعد الدراسة فمثل هذه الأسرة لا تقبل بعضو فيها يجرح بها 
وبعدين اين التقيت انت بمهندسين سوريين ومن اين حصلت على تقييمك لهم ومازلت طالباً لم تدخل مواقع العمل.
وردي ليس ابدا عراك بالأيادي (الظاهر انك مـتأثر بالبرامج الحوارية على الفضائيات) فهذه الكلمة ليست لائقة ابدا فكن حذرا بأختيار الفاظك انا اردت ان تدخل على المشاركات الفاعلة للمهندسين السوريين الدارسين بالعربي وتتعلم 
وسواء اقتنعت بالفكرة ام لم تقتنع كن بالفاظك مؤدبا ولا تهاجم احدا ولا تسخرمن علم احد فانت تعطي نموذجا ماعهدته من مهندسي مصر المتميزين ولي منهم اصدقاء كثر اكثر من السوريين
ملاحظة: بالعربي ( لا إله إلا هو ) تكتب هكذا يعني حتى بالتشهد لا تدقق فيما كتبت فما دونه لاعتب


----------



## mustafaatty (18 مايو 2007)

صدقنى لا اتناقش مع امثالكmam ... اذا اردت ان تتكلم فتكلم مع غيرى

ولازلت اناشد المشرفين حذف اى مشاركة فيها سب او تجريح

الاخ عاشق الجنة ان كنتم اصدقاء رجاء اوقف هذا الهراء .. وعلمة ان يتناقش بهدوء

وان كنت انا المخطئ ( على الرغم من اعتذارى ) سوف اتقبل منك النصيحة يا عاشق الجنة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 مايو 2007)

أخي الحبيب eng.mamstar حرصا على أهمية الموضوع وحتى لا نخوض في جدال لا نهاية له أرجو منك أرجو منك أن تســــتــنفذ جهدك في نقاش الفكرة الأساسية وان تتقبل إعتذار الأخ مصطفى برحابة صدر .


----------



## م_ خليل (19 مايو 2007)

*نعم والف نعم لتعريب العلوم*

اخوانى 
لن نستطيع ان نضيف علما الا لو فكرنا بلغتنا الام فاما ان نتعلم بالعربية او نفكر بالانجليزية 
اما ان نتعلم بالانجيزية ونفكر بالعربية فمن المستحيل ان نقدم شيئا للعلم والدليل اللغات اللاتينية (الانجليزية والالمانية والفرنسية والايطالية ......)لا يمكن لناطقي لغة منهم ان يفهموا اى شيئ من اللغات الاخرى هم فقط يشتركون فى الابجدية ولكن يتم التعليم باللغة الام فى كل دولة


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (19 مايو 2007)

كلامك منطقي يا اخي


----------



## patman (19 مايو 2007)

مع احترامي للجميع 
ماذا سوف تستفيدون من بعد هذا النقاش هل بعد هذا النقاش سوف تعرب العلوم او تدرس باللغة الأجنبية .
الوضع سوف يبقى كما هو اي ان هذا النقاش لن يفيد اي احد منكم و خاصة ان كل فرد منكم متعصب لرأيه حتى و لو كان هو الخاطئ .
اخوكم الأصغر :سليم


----------



## mustafaatty (20 مايو 2007)

معك حق بات مان .....
لذلك اقترحت ان ننهى النقاش ولكن بعض الاشخاص اتجهوا الى السب

فكان على ان ارد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2007)

عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان ) رواه مسلم
هذا من كلام الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ...
وليس معك اي حق أخي البات مان .
وإن فرغت جعبتكم من الإدلاء بالحجج والأدلة ونقل الواقع وقراءة المستقبل فبإمكانكم ترك هذا الموضوع وإيقاف النقاش .....


----------



## سعيد م.ع. (20 مايو 2007)

والله مجرد متابعة حواراتكم متعة عقلية حتى لو كانت بعد انتهاء الحوارات ... فشكرا لكم جميعا وللمنتدى


----------



## mustafaatty (20 مايو 2007)

اخى عاشق الجنة
اظن ان بات مان مش قصدة ان احنا نسكت على حاجة .. او ما نتناقش

بس فعلا المناقشة اصبحت عقيمة لان كل واحد متعصب لرأية
وللاسف دة عيب فينا كعرب
وان شاء الله دة يتغير


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2007)

المناقشة أبدا مش عقيمة وأستغرب كيف تقول ذلك والدليل على ما أقول مشاركة الأخ سعيد م.ع.
ومن قال لك أن النقاش الغير عقيم هو الذي يخرج أفراده متفقين في آخر النقاش.
المهم وضع النقاط على الحروف وتبيان الحقائق لرواد الموضوع أما إذا شعر أحد الأطراف بالهزيمة فمن المنطقي أن ينادي ويقول أن النقاش عقيم.


----------



## mustafaatty (20 مايو 2007)

اوك يا باشا


----------



## باسل حلب (20 مايو 2007)

(أخي الحبيب eng.mamstar حرصا على أهمية الموضوع وحتى لا نخوض في جدال لا نهاية له أرجو منك أرجو منك أن تســــتــنفذ جهدك في نقاش الفكرة الأساسية وان تتقبل إعتذار الأخ مصطفى برحابة صدر .)
اخي عاشق الجنة التي ادعو الله ان نكون جميعا داخليها برحمته ومغفرته رجائك على عيني وراسي وحقيقة بالك طويل انا حقيقة لم اشارك لحتى ادافع عن فكرة بديهية عندي ثابتة من التجربة وهي واقع ملموس لدينا نحن الدارسين الهندسة بالعربي بكافة فروعها و لكني من خلال قرائتي للمشاركات من كافة الأخوة لمست هجوما وتجريحا واستخفافا بمهندسي سوريا (الوحيدون الذين يدرسون الهندسة بالعربي) فالموضوع ابدا لم يستمر على اساس نقاش علمي وفكري و ادلوت بدلوي وادعوك ان تدلني على كلمة وردت مني فيها سب أوشتم ابدا ليس هذا اسلوبي ..
ولكن انظر الى اسلوب الداعي لهذا النقاش عندما رددت عليه بلغة عربية واضحة على كل كلمة قالها اصبح يهرب مرة باتهامي بسبه ومرة ينادي المشرفين وتارة يصف كلامي بالهراء وتارة لا يتناقش مع امثالي واخيرا طلب منك (والله اضحكني) ان توقف كلامي ...سبحان الله اقرأ كلامي وستجد انه لم يرد عليه ابداً بل ورط نفسه بنقاش اراد ان ينهيه حسب زعمه لأنه عقيم....ومن قبل قال انه أفرغ ماعنده ولن يرد وعاد ليرد وهاأنت تعلمه ماذا يعني النقاش العقيم ليعدل عن رأيه ..والله انسان غريب لا يدري ماذا يريد....احسدك على صبرك...وتقبل مني تحياتي
اما بالنسبة لك يامصطفى صدقني انا لم اشارك لأتناقش معك كما قلت ولكن لكي ارد على ترهاتك وهرائك الفارغ من المقصد المفيد وكما قلت لك انتقي الفاظك مهذبة والا ستجد ردها حاضر واعلم اني ادرس طلاباً امثالك ......


----------



## mustafaatty (21 مايو 2007)

eng.mamstar قال:


> (أخي الحبيب eng.mamstar حرصا على أهمية الموضوع وحتى لا نخوض في جدال لا نهاية له أرجو منك أرجو منك أن تســــتــنفذ جهدك في نقاش الفكرة الأساسية وان تتقبل إعتذار الأخ مصطفى برحابة صدر .)
> انا حقيقة لم اشارك لحتى ادافع عن فكرة بديهية عندي ثابتة من التجربة وهي واقع ملموس لدينا نحن الدارسين الهندسة بالعربي بكافة فروعها



معك حق .. انا فعلا ورطت نفسى فى مناقشة مع شخص مثلك .. 

قد قرر من قبل ان يتناقش ان الفكرة مسلم بها ولن يغيرها ...

اخى عاشق الجنة ... هل فهمت مقصدى من ان النقاش اصبح عقيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم..

أجد نفسي مضطرا للعودة مجددا..

الأخ الكريم mustafaatty 

عندما لا تستطيع فرض رأيك على الآخرين..

هذا لا يعني أن النقاش أصبح عقيما..

النقاش جيد وممتع..وأنا متابع..

ولم أجد منك ردا على مشاركتي السابقة..


المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## م_ خليل (21 مايو 2007)

م_ خليل قال:


> اخوانى
> لن نستطيع ان نضيف علما الا لو فكرنا بلغتنا الام فاما ان نتعلم بالعربية او نفكر بالانجليزية
> اما ان نتعلم بالانجيزية ونفكر بالعربية فمن المستحيل ان نقدم شيئا للعلم والدليل اللغات اللاتينية (الانجليزية والالمانية والفرنسية والايطالية ......)لا يمكن لناطقي لغة منهم ان يفهموا اى شيئ من اللغات الاخرى هم فقط يشتركون فى الابجدية ولكن يتم التعليم باللغة الام فى كل دولة[/q
> اضافة للمشاركة السابقة وما العيب ان ندرس العلوم بالعربية ايضا نتعلم جيدا الانجليزية اذ ان الامر من وجهة نظرى بسيط وفى ذهنى مشروع ارجو ان نناقشه لدينا العديد من اساتذة الجامعة هؤلاء يجب ان يكونوا على علم تام باللغات الغربية فلماذا لا يقوم فى كل جامعة عربية مركز قوى للترجمة يقوم على ترجمة الكتب والابحاث العلمية الهامة (مع ضمان حقوق النشر) لتصبح سهلة التداول بين الطلاب وحتى غير الطلاب من المهتمين بالعلوم لانى اجد دائما صعوبة (على الرغم من اجادتى للانجليزية بشكل مقبول) فى قراءة الابحاث نظرا لانى اعيش فى محيط عمل يعتمد اللغة العربية ولدى ايضا رأى ان سرعة تعلم اللغات الاخرى هى موهبة ليست موجودة عند كل الناس فلقد رأيت الكثير من اصدقائى المهندسين المتفوقين هندسيا ولكن تقف امامهم عقبة القراءة بالانجليزية على الرغم ان التعليم الهندسى بمصر(خصوصا الكتب )بالانجليزية


----------



## باسل حلب (21 مايو 2007)

انت يامصطفى بدك كثير لحتى تتعلم تناقش وتفهم مايقال لا تكون مثل القوم الذين يفسرون لاتقربوا الصلاة ..ولا يكملون البقية 
اخذت مقطع من جملة كلامي وبدأت تعلق عليه بلا منطق ...واذا كانت فكرة مسلمة عندي ان الدراسة بالعربي ليست مستحيلة فتفسير ذلك عندك ان النقاش عقيم ....بئس ماتفسر وفعلا انك بحاجة لدروس باللغة العربية لحتى تفهم مايقال.
وفعلا صدقني لم اشارك لحتى اناقش فكرتك التي طرحت ولم استخف بها إلا حين بدأت تنحرف بنقاشك وتجرح من يخالفوك وبدأت تغمز بقناة مهندسي سوريا وعلمهم عندها اثرت حفيظتي ولو انك تابعت النقاش بفكر متجرد والفاظ مهذبة متجردة لأحترمت رأيك ولو خالفته 
اعود واقول لك حتى ولو كان رأيك صحيحاُ او خاطئاً لا يعطيك الحق ان تقييم الناس حتى ولو خالفوك واذا اعتبرت انك تورطت معي فعلا انك ورطت نفسك ولكن بفضل سوء الفاظك واسلوبك غير الحيادي 
وعلى كل حال الأخ عاشق الجنة قال ان اتقبل اعتذارك بصدر رحب وبحثت بمشاركاتك ولم اجد اعتذار منك صريح ..انا بإنتظار اعتذار صريح منك عن مابدر منك


----------



## nazarnazar (23 مايو 2007)

اللغة العربية لغة عظيمة وتستوعب الكثير ولكن العلة فينا نحن ابناءها . ان لغة العلم والصناعة والمصادر العلمية هي اللغة الانكليزية فلابأس ان ندرس بها ابتداءً ثم من بعد ذلك ان استطعنا ان نوفر مصادر باللغة العربية واذا استطعنا ان نبتكر ونخترع فسوف نستعمل اللغة العربية بل اننا سنجبر الاّخرين على استعمالها ولكننا الان متخلفون عن ركب العلم والصناعة ثم من الذي سيترجم الكتب الفنية التي وصلت اعدادها الى الملايين ونحن العرب لم نتفق لحد الان على مصطلحات علمية موحدة لكي نترجم .ليس عيباً ان نستخدم اللغة الانكليزية الاّن وهذا لن يشكل انتقاصاً من لغتنا العربية الجميلة لغة القراّن ولغة اهل الجنة . بارككم الله جميعاً.


----------



## مضر التميمي (23 مايو 2007)

السلم عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته ......
بصراحه شباب لا احد منا ينكر اعزازه بلغته الام اللغه العربيه و بصراحه انا اشجع ان تكون اللغه العربيه هي اللغه المستعمله في كل اعمالنا لكي لا تندثر و يسود عليها الظلام و تصبح شي لا فائده منه .
لكن بالنسبه لموضوع النقاش ردي الى الاخ الكريم اللي يتكلم عن دراسه الهندسه باللغه العربيه انه انت تعرف ان المهندسين عندما اصبحو يتخرجون اصبحو لا يعملون في البلد العربي و حتى لو اكملو عملهم في بلد عربي فانهم سيعملون في مجالهم باللغه الانكليزيه و ليس بللغه العربيه لذلك عند دراستنا الهندسه بللغه العربيه فاننا لا نستطيع مواكبه اعمالنا و نظطر الى دراسه اللغه الانكليزيه و ليش الخلل في كرهنا للغه العربيه .
و ارجو منكم تقبل ردي المتواضع


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 مايو 2007)

أحييكم......... آخر الإحصائيات عن المدارس في قطر أكثر من 65 % من القطريين يضعون أبناءهم منذ سن السادسة في مدارس ذات منهاج إنكليزي كامل واللغة العربية هي اللغة الثانوية مع كتاب صغير للتربية الإسلامية ...
لا أدري الا يخجل البعض من كتابته الرديئة للغاية باللغة العربية ..... يا أخ مضر التميمي ألست حزينا على أسلوبك الركيك جدا في الكتابة بالعربية وفوق كل ذلك تدعو للدراسة باللغة الإنكليزية ....
نظطر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا إخوان اصبحنا بحاجة إلى إعادة تأهيل باللغة العربية .......


----------



## ِA.M.S.M.A (24 مايو 2007)

*بأي لغةٍ تفكر؟*

س: عندما تجلس مع نفسك لتفكر في حل مشكلة ما هندسية او غيرها بأي لغة تفكر؟ الحوار الذي يدور في رأسك ما لغته؟


ادرس بلغة عقلك ان أردت ان تبدع


هذه خلاصة معاناتي مع الدراسة باللغة الإنجليزية
أحس بأن عقلي مشلول لأني لا أقبل معلومة دون ان أعرضها على عقلي واتفحصها بالكامل مع احتمالاتها كلها فإن كان عقلي يتكلم العربية والمعلومة فرضت علي ان تكون بالإنجليزية فكيف سنتفاهم؟؟؟؟؟


مجرد رأي

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ملاحظة: أعتقد الحل اني أغير سوفت وير لعقلي


----------



## nazarnazar (24 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا
وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم , أرجوا منكم بل اتوسل اليكم ان تكون لغة الحوار بيننا لغة متحضرة بعيدة عن التهكم أو السخرية . أن تكون لغة احدنا ركيكة المعاني أو الالفاظ فيمكن ان تكون المشكلة لاتكمن فيه وانما في نظام التدريس في بلده او في طريقة التدريس . ولكن لابأس من بذل الجهود لجعل اللغة العربية لغة للعلم , وليس عيبا على اللغة العربية أن تستعمل المصطلحات الفنية كما هي في لغتها الاصلية فقد ورد في القراّن الكريم الكثير من الكلمات الحبشية والفارسية والرومية .


----------



## asdorabi (24 مايو 2007)

*ليس من الصعب دراسة الهندسة بأي لغة أخرى غير الإنجليزية*

أقول ليس من الصعب دراسة الهندسة بأي لغة غير الإنجليزية و لكنني أود التأكيد على عدد من النقاط 
1- ضرورة أن يصاحب تدريس المناهج باللغة العربية تشجيع و دعم للترجمة و ذلك لتوفير المراجع و المعلومات للدارسين و الباحثين و هذا الأمر مفقود 
فعلى سبيل المثال فإن عدد الكتب المترجمة إلى اللغة الإسبانية سنويا تزيد كثيراً على عدد الكتب المترجمة في الدول العربية مجتمعة
2- الاقتناع بأن اللغة العربية قادرة على احتضان أي نوع من العلوم
3-و هنا نذكر بالتجربة السورية في مجال تعربي التعليم حيث يتم تدريس الهندسة و الطب و غيره باللغة العربية و الحقيقة أن لديهم نجاحات باهرة في هذا المجال
4- أن ألمانيا تدرس كافة العلوم بما فيها الهندسة باللغة الألمانية و هناك الكثير من الأصدقاء الذين درسوا هناك و تم تدريسهم باللغة الألمانية و لكن في كل دولة كاليابان أو ألمانيا هناك جامعات تدرس باللغة الإنجليزية تعتمد على الطلاب الأجانب اذين يدرسون على اتفاقيات تعاون مع هذه الدول أما الجانعات الأساسية في هذا البلد فهي تدرس بلغة البلد الأم.


----------



## باسل حلب (24 مايو 2007)

nazarnazar قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا
> وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم , أرجوا منكم بل اتوسل اليكم ان تكون لغة الحوار بيننا لغة متحضرة بعيدة عن التهكم أو السخرية . أن تكون لغة احدنا ركيكة المعاني أو الالفاظ فيمكن ان تكون المشكلة لاتكمن فيه وانما في نظام التدريس في بلده او في طريقة التدريس . ولكن لابأس من بذل الجهود لجعل اللغة العربية لغة للعلم , وليس عيبا على اللغة العربية أن تستعمل المصطلحات الفنية كما هي في لغتها الاصلية فقد ورد في القراّن الكريم الكثير من الكلمات الحبشية والفارسية والرومية .



اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...اسعد الله مسائك
القرآن بجميع مفرداته عربياً خالصاً وليس فيه من المفردات حبشي او فارسي او رومي ..
ومثل هذا القول يخالف الآية( إنا أنزلناه قرآناً عربياً)
وفقك الله


----------



## nazarnazar (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لايُعيب القراّن الكريم أن يستخدم الفاظاً غير عربية بل ان القراّن الكريم هو الذي جعل هذه الكلمات تصبح عربية خالصة وأرجوا منك أخي العزيز مراجعة الرابط التالي للمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع :
www.rabitat-alwaha.net/showthread.php?
أعمل نسخ ولصق للدخول على الموضوع ,
ارجوا لكم التوفيق والتأييد من الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه سميع مجيب


----------



## م ابو اياد (1 يونيو 2007)

*صدقت يااخ مصطفى *

* هذا هو الواقع*
* وكما قلت فااذا كانت المانيا واليابان تتعلمان بالانجليزي *

* فمن نحن  *
* مقارنة بتلك الدووول*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 يونيو 2007)

م ابو اياد قال:


> *صدقت يااخ مصطفى *
> 
> * هذا هو الواقع*
> * وكما قلت فااذا كانت المانيا واليابان تتعلمان بالانجليزي *
> ...




من قال لك أن المانيا واليابان يتعلمون بالإنكليزية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليس كل ما تقرؤه صحيحا لذا عليك بالتحري قبل أن تستسلم وتقول من نحن ؟؟؟!!!!!!

أخي الحبيب الألمان أكثر الناس تعصبا للغتهم هم يحبونها أكثر من حب بعض العرب للعربية والدكاترة الذين يدرسون الدكتوراة في المانيا أو فرنسا يأتون وهم متقنين لللغة الألمانية و الفرنسية......وإبداعات اليابانيين إنما نبعت من دراستهم باللغة اليابانية.....

أما نحن فليس لدينا وقت لترجمة منهاج يليق بجامعاتنا التي يعد بعضها من أقدم الجامعات في العالم..
مشغولون بامور أكثر أهمية....


----------



## م ابو اياد (2 يونيو 2007)

اخي عاشق الجنه 

جزيت خيراً على التعقيب
في الحقيقه اني دهشت حين كتب الاخ مصطفى وبالطبع مصدق
واقتنعت كذلك انه اذا كان الامر كذلك مع هذه الدول المتقدمه فمن باب اولى نحن

ولكن ردك اعاد حساباتي 
وتقبل تحياتي اخوك م / ابو اياد


----------



## ياسر أبو خضور (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله تعالى 
أحييكم جميعا وأتمنى ممن يقرأ رسالتي أن يكن واسع القلب ويتحمل من الكلام
أيها السادة ليست جميع الأفكار التي أوردتموها صحيحة كما انه ليست جميع الأفكار أيضا خاطئة 
لنستعرض قليلا مما هو حولنا
نحن أمة بالمطلق أمة متخلفة عن الركب الحضاري - وإن كان - لنا أثر ... فهو مجهود فردي فقط
نهتم بسفاسف الأمور ... ولا نتحمل المسؤولية 
أعداؤنا في الكيان الصهيوني ... يتعلمون جميع العلوم باللغة العبرية وهي لغة الييديش كما تعرف وكان مجالها فقط في العبادة وليس في العلم 
رومانيا ... ليست دولة متخلفة .... !!!!!
سوريا ... بلدكم الثاني ... يدرس العلوم باللغة العربية والطب كان البداية وهذا للذي لا يعرف منذ أكثر من مئة عام ولا أعتقد أن أحدا يستطيع أن يقلل من مستوى الطبيب أو المهندس السوري .. لا بل له السبق الكبير على كثير من زملاءه العرب الاخرين في دول الخارج ......الخ
أيها السادة .... ماذا يفعل المهندس الذي درس في ألمانيا أو فرنسا .... أو حتى في اليابان التي تدرس جميع علومها بشكل أساسي باللغة اليابانية ..
ماذا تقولون في ماليزيا وتجربتها الضخمة ... تدرس علومها بلغتها إضافة إلى اللغات الأخرى ومنها الانكليزية....
وجب على العرب تدريس العلوم بالعربية وتعلم اللغات الأجنبية الأخرى 
وذلك من أجل نقل العلوم الحديثة للعربية ونقل ما ينتج من بين سواعدنا كنتاج أصيل إلى اللغات الأخرى
يجب علينا ان نكون فاعلين ومنفعلين ...مؤثرين ومتأثرين وذلك للمساهمة في بناء الحضارة الإنسانية 
مثال صغير .. أطباء جامعة دمشق ... جميعهم تخرجوا منها وتخصص معظمهم في أوروبا وأمريكا وعادوا ووضعوا مناهج باللغة العربية ومن بعدهم عددا غير قليل من الطلاب على نفس الطريق
نحتاج أيها السادة إلى الثقة في أنفسنا وفي لغتنا وتعلم اللغات المختلفة لرصدها وتطويعها في خدمة أمتنا
في عام 2002 تقرر وعلى صعيد الجامعة العربية أن ينتج ومن مختلف الدول العربية 2000 بحث علمي محكم وأصيل ... ولم ينتج إلا 800 فقط في الوقت نفسه الذي أنتج فيه الكيان الصهيوني 20016بحث علمي ..... فرق كبير ... صح ...
يكفينا إضاعة للوقت ...
إذا اختصر شاب منكم ساعة واحدة كل يوم من عدد ساعات مشاهدته للتلفاز تعلم ورصدها لتعلم لغة ما 
لأتقن لغة كاملة كل عامين .... احسبوها ... تصوروا شابا عمره 19 عام و بتطبيق هذه الفكرة فقط يتقن لغتين كاملتين قبل أن يصل إلى الــ 25 من عمره ( مع الجد والاجتهاد ) 
المؤمن أحق بالحكمة أنى وجدها فهو أولى بها ( ليحصلها وجب عليه معرفة اللغات ) 
لكم تجربة من وسط البيت الذي أعيش فيه ... لسنا أغنياء ووالدي صحفي بسيط
ووالدتي مدرسة ثانوي 
أنا أعرف ثلاث لغات : انكليزي - ألماني - فرنسي - وبدات بتعلمها مذ كان عمري 20 وعمري الآن 41
أختي أصغر من ب 5 سنوات : تعرف الانكليزي - الألماني - بعض الفرنسية 
أختي التي أصغر - تعرف انكليزي - إيطالي - وتعلمت الألمانية خلال 9 أشهر ربطت فيها الليل بالنهار
والله لسنا اغنياء ولا خارقي الذكاء ... أنا مدرس للجغرافيا وأخواتي الأولى مهندسة زراعية والثانية خريجة فنون جميلة وتعمل في إحدى الصحف المحلية ... والعيشة متوسطة وما في شي زيادة 
سوى العمل على بناء الشخصية السوية المؤمنة بربها ودينها وقدرة عمر الشباب على فعل الكثير 
وليس الطموح بناء الثروة ... نريد تطبيقا لكثير من وصايا الرسول
أخبركم عن تجربتي مع طلابي السنة الماضية مع طلاب الأول الثانوي 
كانت فكرة التجربة إيراد المصطلح الجغرافي الذي في الدرس وما يقابله في الانكليزية
في البداية امتعض البعض واعترض البعض الآخر ...
أخبرتهم أنها غير مطلوبة منكم فقط للذي يرغب إن أراد أن يسجلها .. أو لا هو حر ..
بعد شهر بدأ الطلاب بطلب المصطلح في حال لم أورده أثناء إعطاء الدرس ...وصلت حتى آخر العام ورصيد الكلمات قد تجاوز 300 كلمة ( عرفت انا منها خلال العام نحو 60 كلمة ) والسبب بحثي عنها في الانترنت يعني أنا أيضا استفدت والحمد لله ...
يكفينا استكانة واتكال ... على غيرنا 
يكفينا من يظهر فينا وقد حظي بعلم قليل أكثر من غيره ممن يحيطون به ولسان حاله نظرة الفوقية عليهم...... أوصيكم فقط بالعمل والعمل ومن ثم العمل وأخيرا العمل ولا شيء سوى العمل
دمتم


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## صفا النجار (3 يونيو 2007)

بعد السلام والله انا فعلا مقتنعه بهذا الراى هو طبعا تقديرنا للغه العربيه لن يقل بهذا ولكن لابد ان نجارى لغه العصر وهى الانجليزيه


----------



## خالدالعيسى (5 يونيو 2007)

لماذا يفخرون بلغتهم ولا نعتز بلغتنا والحمد اللة عندنا مواد تدرس باللغة العربية والأصل لغة انجليزية وانا من المعلمين الذي درسة هذه المواد وترجمتها


----------



## nazarnazar (6 يونيو 2007)

الاخ ياسر أبو خضور
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك وبوركت على اّرائك القيمة وياليت شبابنا يستفيد من اّرائك . المشكلة - في رأيي- تكمن في الوسط الذي نشأنا فيه فالتربية البيتية لها الاثر الكبير في توجيهنا نحو العلم او غيره ثم يأتي دور المجتمع . وبالنسبة لدراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية فهو مشكلة حقاً فأولاً لاتوجد مصطلحات هندسية موحدة في العالم العربي فلقد اطلعت على كتاب هندسي مترجم في سوريا وهو كتاب ( علم السكون ) فلم افهم منه الا القليل وذلك لان المصطلحات المترجمة تختلف تماماً عن الترجمة عندنا في العراق , لقد فرحت كثيرا وزملائي الطلبة عند حصولنا على الكتاب السابق الا اننا ( مع الاسف ) لم نستفد منه الا قليلا .اعتقد انه من واجب العرب جميعا التوصل الى مصطلحات موحدة علمية. المشكلة الثانية هي قلة المصادر العلمية باللغة العربية وهذانقص يجب سده بواسطة اساتذتنا وعلماؤنا وهم كثيرون _ والحمد لله - الا انه يجب ان تتولى الهيئات العلمية في وطننا العربي هذه المسؤولية الكبيرة .
المشكلة الثالثة ان جميع الاجهزة والمكائن تستورد من البلدان الاجنبية وكتالوكاتها تاتي باللغة الانكليزية لذا يجب على كل مهندس الالمام التام بتلك اللغة .
ان تعلم اي لغة اجنبية هو مكسب عظيم ومهم ولكننا من الممكن تعلم اللغة الادبية اما اللغة العلمية ولغة المصطلحات فمن الصعب تعلمها . اشكرك اخي على اّرائك القية وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبد العزيز المدني (9 يونيو 2007)

حياك الله يا أخي مصطفى 
لو تأخذ بنصيحتي و لك كل الحرية أن تعرض رأيك على كبار علماء الأمة و تنضر هل وافقت الشرع الحنيف أم لا. فنحن لا نقدر أن نحكم على فكرتك بالصح أو الخطأ و لشيخ الاسلام الامام بن تيمية رحمه الله كلمة قيمة في الرطانة لو تراجع فتاويه.
فتقدم الأمم و تخلفها راجع إلى لغتها و التي هي لسان حالها
و لكي تتقدم الأمة العربية يجب أن تعتني بلغتها و تنشيء المراكز العربية للطرجمة و تشجع البحث العلمي العربي و لا مانع أن نتعلم اللغة الانجليزية كلغة ثانية لتسهيل البحث و السهر على انشاء مركز عربي للمصطلحات و مساعدة الباحثين. و على سبيل المثال فنحن في الجزائر في مرحلة السبعينيات من القرن الماضي كان الطلبة يدرسون بالفرنسية لشح الأساتذة و السياسة المتبعة و بعها قررت الدولة برنامج التعريب الذي مس حتى بعض الجامعات و آت أكله حيث كثر خريجي الجامعات و ارتفع المستوى أحسن مما كان و لكن يومها هذا نحن نعاني من الاصلاحات و أي اصلاحات بل هي إفسادات أدت الى تراجع كبير في التحصيل العلمي . و لا تنسى يا أخانا أن روسيا و فرنسا تدرسان بلغتيهما و كذلك هناك برنامج أوربي جديد للوقوف أمام سيطرت الانجليزية على أوربا و الله أعلم و وفقنا الله و اياك الى الحق و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م_ خليل (9 يونيو 2007)

اخوانى 
السلام عليكم 
اعرفكم اننى من اشد المؤيدين لتعريب العلوم ولنأخذ ماطاب لنا من مصطلحات اجنبية فعلى سبيل المثال لى صديق كان يدرس فى كندا دراسة اكاديمية بالانجليزية التى يجيدها ولكن التدريس للطلاب الجامعيين كان باللغة الفرنسية لكون المقاطعة التى درس بها هى كيبيك من المحظور على المدرس التدريس بالانجليزية وكما تعلمون الفارق شاسع بين الانجليزية والفرنسية


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (9 يونيو 2007)

معك حق 
الدراسة باللغة الانجليزية اسهل كتير من دراسة العربي للهندسة 
حاولت اقرا كتب هندسة باللغة العربية ما فهمت شي
وبعدين مشان تتناسب مع التطورات السريعة في البحوث العالمية 
بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ابراهيم ركشة (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم لنشر مثل هذا الموضوع أنا وفي رائي الشخصي أري أن دراسة الهندسة أو اي من العلوم الاخري بالغة الانجليزية هو اضاف ودقة في أخذ


----------



## ابراهيم ركشة (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم لنشر مثل هذا الموضوع أنا وفي رائي الشخصي أري أن دراسة الهندسة أو اي من العلوم الاخري بالغة الانجليزية هو اضاف ودقة في أخذ المعلومة


----------



## ابراهيم ركشة (12 يونيو 2007)

في رائي الشخصي أن دراسة الهندسة أو أي من العلوم الاخري بالغة الانجليزية هو اضافة لأن اللغة الانجليزية دقيقة وواضحة في مجال العلوم واضافة لغة جديدة لغير الناطقين بها والاسهل من تعريب كل المراجع وفقدانها لمضمونها الحقيقي توفيرها بلغتها وسعي المهندسين العرب لتقديم أبحاث ومراجع من عقولهم أو اجتهادهم الشخصيه لماذا سرقت مجهود الاخرين وتشويهة


----------



## المذهول (12 يونيو 2007)

*اكيد*

انا مؤيد وبشده كلامك يا ماهر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 يونيو 2007)

والله لقد إتصل بي صديقي من المانيا /مهندس كهربائي/ وهو يدرس دراسات عليا ويحضر للدكتوراة في نقل الطاقة أول ما سألته هل تدرس بالإنكليزية .... فأجابني لا بل بالألمـــــــــــــــــــانية..... وقد امضى أول سنة من البعثة وهو يدرس اللغة الألمانية حتى اتقنها......... 
إذا الأمة التي تحترم نفسها تدرس بلغتها الأم والأمة التي لا تحترم نفسها تفتش لها عن هوية أخرى لترقع بها نقائصها.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهما اختلفت اللغات فان العلم في النهاية يصب في فهم الموضوع الذي يحتوي المعلومة ولكن بالنظر للماضي فقد كان العرب هم اهل العلم وكان العلم ينتشر باللغة العربية ولكن هناك امور ادت مرحلة التقهقر العلمي الذي حصل للعرب ومن ابرز الامور هي هجرة العقول العربية المفكرة والذي ادى بذلك لفهم المعلومة بلغتين على الاقل ولكن الاكثر شيوعا غير العربية واولها الانجليزية وهذه احدى الاسباب ولكن متى سنفتح اذرعنا لكل مكفر وكل عالم ونقف معه حتى يبدأ بالخطوة الاولى لنشر مالديه بلغة عربية اصيلة ونعطيه ذلك الشعور الذي يشعر من خلاله اننا نفهم ونقدر ما تقول ونحن سندا لك ولامثالك؟


----------



## إباء عربي (18 يونيو 2007)

و الله أنا وجهة نظري إنه من الناحية اللغوية و المصطلحات ؛ فاللغة العربية أغنى اللغات على الإطلاق بالمطلحات

و أما من الناحية العلمية فالمشكلة تكمن في عدم وجود حركة نقل و ترجمة عربية تواكب التسارع في الاكتشافات

العلمية و لو كانت هذه الحركة موجودة ما كان اضطرينا لدراسة الهندسة باللغة الإنجليزية ،،، فالعيب فينا و ليس

في لغتنا


----------



## mody_4love (22 يوليو 2007)

*لا يمكن دراسه الهندسه باللغه العربيه*

بعد تفكير طويل في هذا الموضوع توصلت الي التالي 
لا يمكن دراسه الهندسه باللغه العربيه 
وذالك 
1 - لان لسنا نحن من وضع هذا العلم فهم الاجانب من وضع هذا العلم الا اننا وضعنا اوليات هذا العلم و هم من قام بتطويره و الذياده فيه مثل ذالك مثل القرأن الكريم فمن احب الدراسه تعلم العربيه الاول 
ثم قام بدراسه هذا المنهج الرباني 
2- اللغه الاجنبيه لغه عالميه متفق دولي عليها فمثلا في الشا بين الناس و بعضها يتحدثون الانجليزيه 
حيث انه سهله في تعلمها معظم الناس يعرفون التحدث بها عكس العربيه او اي لغه اخري فمن السهل علي المرء من اي منطقه في العالم قراءه كتاب بالانجليزيه 
د3- و هي لغه سهله تضيف الي العلم ان يكون شيق فما احسن ان العالم يتفق علي لغه دوليه واحد في تدريس العلوم حتي تسهل جميع العالم علي قراءه وفهم ما وصل اليه العلم بغض النظر عن جنسية القارئ و لغته 
هذا هو رائ ارجو منكم تقبل هذا


----------



## الصناعي الصغير (23 يوليو 2007)

اخوكم مبتديء بينكم ويشرفني الانضمام لكوكبه من علماء الامه من امثالكم، ولكن يؤسفني حقيقة تكرار النمط اللذي يراه الانسان في حواراتنا كعرب في كل المجالات تقريبا وهو شخصنة الحوار وتحويل النقاش حول الفكره المطروحه الى تراشق شخصي بين المتحاورين وكأن الواحد منا يدخل مثل تلك المنتديات فقط ليثبت لنفسه وللاخرين انه هو الصححح. انا محبط لانني توقعت مستوى حوار ارقى بكثير مما لدى الشرائح الاخرى.

بالنسبه للراي اللذي طرحه مشكورا الاخ كاتب الموضوع اوافقه عليه وعلى التبريرات المنطقيه اللتي ساقها خصوصا كون اللغه الانجليزيه في الوقت الحاضر هي لغة العلم العالميه وبها كتبت (وتكتب يوميا) الالاف من المراجع في كل تخصص هندسي او علمي، وشخصيا لا اتصور كيف ساواكب التطورات في مجالي لولا المامي باللغه الانجليزيه، فهل سيكون هناك اشخاص ومؤسسات علميه (شبه معدومه اصلا) يترجمون بشكل مستمر كل مايكتب في العالم تقريبا كما هو الحال مع اللغه الانجليزيه. مقارنتنا مع الالمان واليابانيين اعتقد انها تفتقر للعدل فهناك حتى لو درسوا بلغاتهم فلن يتضرروا كثيرا فالعلوم لديهم شبه مكتمله والمؤسسات اللتي قد يوكل لها نقل وترجمة مايستجد لدى الاخرين بالتاكيد تعمل بالكفاءه والمهنيه المطلوبه، لدينا مثل تلك المؤسسات ليس لدى المرء سبب يدعوه الى الاعتقاد بانها ستعمل بمهنيه تختلف عن زميلاتها في الشؤن الاخرى، وانتم كل في بلده ادرى بالبير وغطاه.

بالنسبه للأراء اللتي ترى بان الدراسه بالانجليزيه فيه انتقاص للغة القران احترمها ولكن لا اتفق معها البته الا اذا كان السبب في عدم التعلم بها هو الشك في قدرتها على استيعاب العلوم والهندسه،، وهذا للاسف ماركزت عليه اكثر الردود واللتي افترضت كما يبدوانه السبب في الدعوه لاستخدام اللغه الانجليزيه كلغة تدريس للعلوم والهندسه، بالرغم من ان الاخ كاتب الموضوع اورد اسباب منطقيه تستحق المناقشه وهذا السبب لم يكن من بينها. 

وفق الله امتنا لكل خير​


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (23 يوليو 2007)

سؤال
كيف لا يمكن دراسة الهندسه باللغه العربيه في الوقت الذي بلغ عدد المهندسيين الذين درسوا باللغه العربيه حوالي 20 الف مهندس حسب اتحاد المهندسين العرب


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 يوليو 2007)

الصناعي الصغير قال:


> وفق الله امتنا لكل خير​



1-ما رأيك اخي الكريم ان يكون التعليم منذ المرحلة الإبتدائية باللغة الإنكليزية حتى يصل الطالب للجامعة وهو فاهم للمصطلحات والتعابير الإنكليزية على اكمل وجه.
والعربية لا تخش عليها فلن تضيع ولن تفنى ولكنها بكونها غير صالحة للعلم فلنتركها منذ البداية ولتكن مناهج ابنائنا كلها بالإنكليزية مع وجود كتيب لتعليم قواعد اللغة العربية حتى لا تضمحل نهائيا من الوجود. 
2-ما رأيك بردي حول الألمان الذين يحترمون لغتهم ويدرسون كل الوافدين الجدد إلى ألمانيا باللغة الألمانية وليس الألمان وحدهم بل الروس أيضا والفرنسيون والكوريون والصينيون واليابانيون المبدعون يدرسون ويبدعون بلغتهم الأم ويستفيدوا من تجارب الغرب وما وصلوا إليه دون تغيير لهويتهم انظر كيف قامت حضارة بعض الدول بين يوم وليلة فقط ثقوا بأنفسكم عسى الله ان يجعل لنا خليفة يقود بلداننا المشتتة ويجمع شملنا المبعثر ويوحد صفنا ألا نجعلهم أسوة لنا في إعتزازنا وثقتنا بلغتنا بإنتظار الإجابة اخي الحبيب.

ووفق الله امتنا لكل خير........
أخوك الذي درس بالعربية وفهم الهندسة بها ......لك كامل حبي وإحترامي وسعيد بإنضمامك للملتقى ....:77:


----------



## gamehdi (27 يوليو 2007)

الأمير أمير قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء
> لقد شدنى هذا الموضوع وقد تكون هذه هى المرة الأولى التى أشارك فيها بالرأى الملتقى ولكن لى رأى أود أن أوضحه وهذا الرأى ليس رأيى أنا ولكنه رأى أح أساتذتى فى الكلية وكان يدرس لنا مادة الديناميكا الحرارية وأنا شخصيا مقتنع به وهو أنه لا يوجد دولة تقدمت وهى تستخدم لغة دولة غيرها حتى اليابان ولغتها صعبة جدا وضعيفة تترجم إليها ووتعلم بها .
> وأنا استخدم المواصفات الألمانية فى عملى وتجد فى أول المواصفة المكتوبة بالإنجليزية كلمة مفادها أنهم لا يضمنون للك الترجمة الإنجليزية ,أنك إذا أردت المواصفة بدقة فلترجع إلى المواصفة الأصلية بالألمانية فكيف بهذه الدولة تدرس الهندسة بالإنجليزية.
> وأنا أعتقد أن الناس تجرى دائما وراء لغة الدولة المنتصرة وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى لتراجع اللغة العربية وعدم استخدامنا لها والزيادة الغير مبررة لاستخدام اللهجات المحلية وحتى وصل الأمر إلى استخدام اللهجة المحلية فى صفحات الجرائد وشكرا


انا اوافقك الراي يا اخي امير الامير:77:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 يوليو 2007)

ممكن طلب بسيط​ أبحث عن شخص واحد
يرد علي ويخبرني بأن الألمان والفرنسيين واليابانيين والصينيين والكوريين والإيطاليين والإسبان أغبياء
 لأنهم يستخدموا لغتهم في التعليم ولا يستخدموا اللغة الإنكليزية 


ونحن العرب أذكى من كل هؤلاء
ونحن العرب أذكى من كل هؤلاء
ونحن العرب أذكى من كل هؤلاء


على سيرة الأسبان عمي مغترب في إسبانيا منذ أكثر من 30 سنة ولديه إبنة إسمها منى لا تعرف عن الإنكليزية إلا إسمها طبعا كل دراستها حتى الجامعية باللغة الإسبانية مع انها لغة فريدة من نوعها على مستوى العالم....:31: ..​


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (30 يوليو 2007)

يا عاشق اللجنه انا من تبحث عنه انا معك100% ويكفيك انك عاشق للجنه , جمعنا واياك بالفردوس الاعلى حيث لغه اهلها العربيه , تحياتي لك من فلسطين


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 يوليو 2007)

فؤاد ابو زيد قال:


> يا عاشق اللجنه انا من تبحث عنه انا معك100% ويكفيك انك عاشق للجنه , جمعنا واياك بالفردوس الاعلى حيث لغه اهلها العربيه , تحياتي لك من فلسطين



مضى علي أكثر من سنة وانا انقش الصخر في هذا الموضوع

مشاركتك أثلجت صدري أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة​


----------



## يــــارا (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اشكرك اخي على الموضوع الجميل 

والواقع مثل ماذكر بعض الاخوان انه من الممكن ان ندرس العلم باللغه العربية ولكن اذا كان هذا العلم يتطور بطريقه سريعه ( كعلم الحاسب الآلي ) فان الترجمه سوف تكون متاخره وبالتالي نتاخر في العلم 

ورأي الشخصي : ان ندرس باللغه الانجليزيه ولكن عندما نخترع او نبدع سوف تكون كتاباتنا لما وصلنا اليه باللغة العربية ان شاء الله وهما الي يترجموا للغتهم الانجليزيه


----------



## saud111 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الفتاح فؤاد (26 أغسطس 2007)

البعض يتحدث عن ان دولا مثل اليابان وفرنسا والمانيا يدرسون الهندسة باللغة الانجليزية - وكأن هذه المعلومة مسلم بها - وانا بدورى اشكك فى صحة هذه المعلومة بل واقول ان اسرائيل التى احيت لغتها العبرية بعد طول اندسار وضياع تقوم اليوم بتدريس جميع العلوم فى جامعاتها باللغة العبرية..
وان فرنسا والمانيا واليابان من اشد الدول احتراما بل وتعصبا للغاتهم ..
وانا ارى ان اللغة العربية صالحة وبكل المعايير لدراسة كل العلوم ..


----------



## عبد الفتاح فؤاد (26 أغسطس 2007)

ان من ينظر التاريخ يجد ان كل حضارة قامت على وجه الأرض لابد ان يسبقها حركة ترجمة واسعة لكتب الحضارات السابقة .. فمثلا ترجم المسلمون فى بداية نهضتهم ماوصل اليهم من كتب الحضارة الاغريقية وتخيروا من هذه الكتب ما يفيدهم.. 
وقامت حضارة المسلمين وأبدعوا فى شتى المجالات ..
ولما ارادت اوربا ان تصنع حضارتها ونهضتها .. قامت حركة الترجمة وترجمت الكتب العربية بشكل واسع حتى يستطيع الأوربيون فهم هذا العلم .. ولما فهم الاوربيون علم العرب أكملوا المسيرة وبدأوا من حيث انتهى العرب وصنعوا حضارتهم ..
من هنا نفهم ان بداية كل حضارة هى حركة الترجمة الواسعة ثم البدأ من حيث انتهى الأخرون ..
هكذا نتعلم من التاريخ.. والله اعلم


----------



## الفراشه ريهام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*الفراشه********

انا شايفه ان صعب جدا الدراسه بالعربي خصوصا في قسم مثل( هندسه الحاسب) ازاى مثلا انى اشتغل على الكمبيوتر بالعربى متهيالى يكون صعب شويه:86: 
وبعدين احنا في مجتمع بيفضل كل حاجه تكون اجنبيه فجات يعني على الدراسه بالانجليزى ولا ايه.
ومعظم الدول بيدرسوا بالانجليزى ولو درسنا بالعربى هيقولوا اختلاف ثقافات:58:


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (30 أغسطس 2007)

اللغة العربية نفسها طاقة يخشاها الغرب


----------



## ziad752002 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكورين جميعا على الاراء*


----------



## dhu (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لن نخدم الهندسه قبل ان نخدم المهندس اولا .....المهندس مهموم بلقمه عيشه لا يهمه تطوير ولا غيره لديه ما يلهيه عن ذلك ....الغه العربيه لغه العلوم لو لم يكن المهندس مهموم لاستطاع ان يطور جميع العلوم ....لا يوجد من هو اذكى من العربي ولكنه مغمور بسفاسف الامور....الله يخلف علينا خير


----------



## عدنان لطيف (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن أصيب فيما اقول
قد درست الهندسة الالكترونية في جامعة دمشق وتعلمت لوحدي من دون الدكاترة الغير مهتمين ابدا
ولم آخذ من القسم العملي الا الفتات الذي لا يروي المهندس وهو غير مقبول مطلقا في اي من المخابر
وكل هذا باللغة العربية ولو كان باللغة الانكليزية لكان الامر اسوأ وأسوأ لقلة القدرات الموجودة لدى المدرسين الذين توظف اغلبهم بالواسطة 
والقليل من الدكاترة يعتبروا على قدر من العلم المشهود له ولهم علينا فضل كبير.
وبالمقارنة بين الخريجين تبين ان الذي ينخرط في الحياة العملية اسرع هو الذي يعتبر فاهم لما درسه وتعلمه وهم الذين في الغالب يملكون درجات عليا في دراستهم ويتكلمون اللغة الانكليزية افضل من غيرهم ........فمثلا عندما طلبت من المتفوقين دعم الشباب بما لديهم لان الكلية لا تعلم بشكل تخصصي كافي وجدت انهم قد جمعوا مشاريعهم والكتب التي يعتمدون عليها في دراستهم وكانت الاقراص خالية من اللغة العربية مما جعلني اتضايق كثيرا واتعب كثيرا في الحصول على المعلومات بشكل كامل ومفهوم .........ولو اني من الصغر كانت الانكليزية لدي افضل لما عانيت كل هذا العناء في البحث عن المعلومات......... اللغة العربية هي لغتنا التي نعتز بها ولكنها لم تسعفنا فيما ندرس من علم بحث وتطور في بلاد الغرب.... اذا فنحن مضطرون لتعلم لغتهم بكل بساطة
وبالنسبة للمثال التالي فانه يوضح الفرق بين الدول التي تريد لنفسها النمو والتطور والازدهار وبين الدول التي تريد ان تبقي مثقفيها نظريين غير متقنين كما حال معظم المثقفين العرب
الفرق بين دولتي الفلبين وكوريا الجنوبية........هو ان الفلبين يتكلم سكانها اللغة الانكليزية كلهم تقريبا ولم تقدم هذه الدولة للحضارة الانسانية اي جديد الا انها تملك خبرات تضاهي الخبرات الموجودة بالدول العربية الى حد ما والسبب ان العلم في متناولها سهل بوجود اللغة الانكليزية
اما دولة كوريا الجنوبية فان عدد الذين يتكلمون الانكليزية لا يتجاوزون العشرة بالمئة واذا راينا التقدم العلمي لهذه البلاد لعلمنا كم ان الحكومة لديهم مهتمة بالحفاظ على تعليم الجيل باللغة الكورية التي ينطقها الانسان الكوري بدون عناء ويقدم اليهم العلم وبالتخصص المناسب وبلغتهم وهم من اكبر المصدرين للتكنولوجيا في العالم ..........فما من عجب
ما اصبت فمن الله وما اخطات فمن نفسي والله اعلم


----------



## Prof.Firas (9 سبتمبر 2007)

كلامك في الكثر من الصحة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*وأخيرا......*



عدنان لطيف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو أن أصيب فيما اقول
> قد درست الهندسة الالكترونية في جامعة دمشق وتعلمت لوحدي من دون الدكاترة الغير مهتمين ابدا
> ولم آخذ من القسم العملي الا الفتات الذي لا يروي المهندس وهو غير مقبول مطلقا في اي من المخابر
> ...


كلام من ذهب ......:77: 
لقد أدليت فأنصفت وجزاك الله الجنة كذلك اليابانيون والصينيون نسبة اتقانهم للانكليزية قليلة جدا للغاية وهذا لمسناه من عملنا مع بعض الشركات الصينية لا بد من وجود مترجمين من الإنكليزية للصينية حتى نتمكن من التخاطب معهم.
بينما تكاد لا تجد فلبيني لا يتكلم الإنكليزية وهم مجرد ناقلين للعلم لديهم بعض الخبرات من الغرب مجردين من الإبداع والإبتكار.

نحن العرب نريد أن نسير على خطا الفلبينيين بالتوفيق للجميع ....


----------



## حودة ماكس (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*فقط لعاشق الجنة*

ازيك ياعاشق الجنة مشتاقين لك كتير يا أخي وين تركتني ورحت لمن أشكو كللي من ضغط المشاريع ومللي من يمسحه عني إلا عونك وكلماتك وينك والله لو رحت عالصين راح اسحبك وبالله عليك لو رحت إلى هونو لولووووو بدك تاخدني معك (تعال فقد كثرت النكت على الفلبين لدينا في الشركة ...........


----------



## عبد العزيز المدني (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و حياكم الله
و رمضان مبارك و كل العام و انتم بخير و عافية
لا شك أن اللغة الانجليزية هي لغة تجارية و عالمية
لكن العلم غير مرتبط بالتجارة الى حد ما
حيث تبقى لكل دولة مقوماتها الاساسية و لغتها الخاصة بها 
و الواجب على المسلمين و خاصة العرب اعادة مجدهم الأول بالرقي بالعربية الى درجة العلم
و من التجربة حتى في ايامنا هذه نجد العلم الشرعي و علماؤنا اليوم مازالو يكتبون و يبحثون باللغة العربية مثل كبارعلماء هذا العصر مثل الشيخ ناصر الدين الأباني و ابن باز رحمهم اللع و غيرهم
فلماذا لا نقتدي بسلفنا و علماؤنا في رفع العلم الدنيوي باللغة العربية و نزيل عنها الستار و ربما تكون الثمرة للجيل القادم من أبنائنا لأن الحاجة أم الاختراع
و أنا أعجب كل العجب لدولتي الجزائر لغتها العلمية لا في العير و لا في النفير . اي لم نتمسك بلغتنا العربية و لا تعلمنا باللغة الانجليزية و هي بدون تعريف
و تمسكنا بلغة أراذل القوم و هي الفرنسية و هي دليل على استمرارية الاستعمار الفكري و العلمي و الله المستعان. و اللـــــــــــــــه أعلــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## روح الحياه (28 سبتمبر 2007)

اولا شكرا لصاحب الموضوع لانه بجد موضوع مهم جدا وبمانى خريجه جديده فكانت الكلمه الشائعه عندنا فى الكليه ليه يا جماعه مش العربى علشان نقدر نفهم وكمان علشان نقدر نساعد نفسنا فى المواد الى مش بيقدر يوصلها لينا دكتور الماده وده طبعا مش حبا فى اللغه العربيه بس للتسهيل وانا معاك فى ان اللغه العالميه هى الانجليزيه وده مش بيقلل من لغتنا وبالنسبه للقران الكريم فهو اول من نادى بالعلم والتعمق فيه وطبعا العلم ملوش موطن ولا لغه يعنى ان جيتو للحق المفروض نتعلم بكل لغات العالم علشان نقدر نتعامل مع غيرنا وبلاش اقول نتفوق عليهم علشان جامده شويه دى وانا بشوف ان المشكله الى بتقابل الطلبه فى الجامعه بالنسبه للغه اساسها التعليم الاساسى. وشكرا


----------



## La_Marocaine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أولا مشكور اخي الكريم على طرح هذا الموضوع
حسنا أخي مصطفى , أظن أن معلوماتك مغلوطة بعض الشيء لأن الانجليزية ليست لغة العلم في سائر دول العالم ففرنسا تدرس بالفرنسية و إسبانيا بالاسبانية و المانيا بالالمانية..... و أنا واثقة مما اقوله لك أخي!!
غير أن المشكل مجزء و متفرع في نظري , ففي الدول العربية الشرقية و الخليجية تدرس الهندسة بالإنجليزية نظرا إما للطابع الذي تركه المستعمر أو لعدم توفر المراجع العربية, أما بالنسبة للمغرب والجزائر وتونس فالهندسة تدرس بالفرنسية! ففي بلدي المغرب كل الشعب(الطب الهندسة السياحة...) تدرس بالفرنسية إلا القانون فيمكن دراسته بالعربية هنا وذلك لتوفرالمراجع بالعربية فيما يتعلق بهذه الشعبة , أما بالنسبة للهندسه فلا تتوفر الا المراجع الفرنسية و في بعض الأحيان نضطر للاستعانة بمراجع إنجليزية لأن الفرنسية لا تفي بالغرض في بعض الأحيان خصوصا في مجال الإتصالا و في بعض الأحيان عندما أحصل على دروس للبرمجة بالعربية(من النت ) فغالبا ما اسقط في دوامة: هل فهمت المقصود من هذ المصطلح؟ خصوصا و انني لا اتوفر على معجم مختص في المعلوميات عربي ـ فرنسي او عربي ـ إنجليزي !!!!
و لكن في الواقع أفضل دراسة البرنمجة مثلا بالإنجليزية لأن أغلب لغات البرمجة تعتمد إلى حد كبير على مصطلحات إنجليزية أصلا لا تقبل الترجمة; كذلك الحال بالنسبة لمواد الفيزياء و الكيمياء نظرا للإصلاح العالمي في التسميات و الرموز .... المعطات اصلا بحروف لاتينية!!
فإذا أردنا ان نصل إلى ما وصل إليه الغرب فعلينا أن نسعى جاهدين إلى تعريب التسميات و الرموز و اختراع لغات للبرمجة مع وضع مناهج عربية 100% مع توفير الشغل لكافة لمهندسين والمهندسات حتى لا يضطروا للعمل بالخارج حيث لن يفهم شيئ من هندستهم !
و لكن الأهم يبقى فرض الذات العربية بالعلم و الإبداع مع إتقان لغة الآخر لمسايرة ركب التقدم


----------



## La_Marocaine (28 سبتمبر 2007)

لدي ملاحظة فقط : أوليس من الأفضل لو كتب الجميع هنا باللغة العربية و ليس بالعامية حتى تتوحد طريقة التحاور و يصل المعنى للجميع دون خلط :15:, فلو كتبت أنا أيضا بعاميتي لما فهم أحد المكتوب كاملا :68:


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

أحب أن أدلي برأيي في هذا الموضوع لأني من المهتمين به جدا وأنا مع تعريب العلوم كاملة وتحمل كل الصعاب حتى تكون لنا ريادة وخصوصية علمية ومن أراد معلوماتنا فعليه أن يتعب في ترجمتها كما تعبنا نحن فمن حقنا أن نتعلم بلغتنا الأم ولا مانع من تعلم المختصرات بللغات الأخرى حتى نصل للعالمية وإن كان بعد مئة عام ... هذا رأيي والله أعلم


----------



## عادل الجزار (26 أكتوبر 2007)

لى إستفسار لوتسمحون ... هل المقصود الدراسة الجامعية؟
وماذا بعد الدراسة الجامعية؟ الدراسات العليا مثلا ..!!


----------



## م_ خليل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*لسة راجع من ألمانيا*

يا اخوانى انا لسة راجع من المانيا الناس كلها بتتكلم المانى حتى الافلام بيدبلوجها كل حاجة بيعملوها بالالمانى مع العلم الغة الالمانية لا تشابه الانجليزية الا فى شكل الحروف فقط اما الاصوات فمختلفة تماما
طبعا من قلة استعمال الانجليزية عندما تسال عن اى معلومة بالانجليزية فقد يفهمك البعض ولكنة لن يرد عليك بالانجليزية بل يرد بالالمانية وحاول تحلها اذا بتتحل


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## تيماء تو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي فكرة لنخترع شيء جديد (سيارة بالماء,مطر اصطناعي,منزل متنقل,,,,,,,,)و نكتب مفاهيمو بالعربي.الكل حيتعلم عربي,


----------



## عادل الجزار (2 نوفمبر 2007)

فى حالة تنفيذ ذلك ..فهل من الممكن الاستغناء عن اكمال الدراسات العليا بالجامعات الاجنبية !!


----------



## م_ خليل (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*الدراسات العليا*

شكرا لكم اخوتى اما عن الدراسات العليا اظن انه لا يوجد مشكلة فنحن نذهب لنتعلم فى كافة بقاع الارض وبكافة اللغات فيمكن عمل كورسات للباحثين فى اللغة

وانا الان اطرح فكرة تعريب بعض الكتب فى هذا المنتدى وهذه الفكرة تتلخص فى الاتى:
1 -هذا هو الجزء الصعب ان *نتفق* على بعض الكتب الجيدة لنبدا الترجمة بالاستعانة بمواقع وبرامج الترجمة ان امكن
2- يتم عرض هذه الكتب على المنتدى ليتم اعادة تصحيحها بواسطة اخوننا من الاساتذة الجامعيين والخبراء بالمنطقة العربية وبمختلف بلدان العالم الاصدقاء بالمنتدى
3- اظن ان هذا الامر يمكن اعتباره من الصدقات الجارية
4- لو امكن عمل هذا الامر سيكون اول عمل جدى فى تطوير الهندسة
5- ليس مهما ان نترجم المصطلحات بل ان نترجم المفاهيم
هل يوجد احد عنده اقتراح:1:


----------



## عواد الكيماوي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا أرى أن ندرس الهندسة باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية و نستطيع ان نتكتب أبحاثنا ورسائلنا الجامعية بالعربية بينما نتلقى التعليم بالانجليزية و بهذا يصبح هناك توازن ومع مرور القت يكون هناك خزينة من المعلومات الحديثة باللغة العربية 

في النهاية التغيير لن يحدث بين ليلة و ضحاها


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

mustafaatty قال:


> يا اخوانى .. كلنا مسلمون وعرب ..
> كلنا نحب لغة القران ونعتز بان نكون مسلمون وعرب .
> لقد كان العلم باللغة العربية قديما .. وهذا فى عصزر الظلمات لدى اوروبا .. وقتها كان المسلمون هم قادة الحضارة .. وكان الغرب يأتون ( ويتعلمون العربية ) لينقلوا العلم الى بلادهم .
> لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
لم يقل أحد بأن ننغلق علي أنفسنا و لكن ننقل العلم أين ما كان ولو بلغة الهكسوس و لكن كيف ننقله ننقله بمعنى ننشره لطلابنا ليتعلموا بيسر وسهولة وبلغتهم وبدل ما يقضي الطلاب جهد لا يتساون به في تعلم اللغة الإنجلزية يكون من يجيد هذه اللغة اللأزمة للننقل العلم لأبنائنا هم المترجمين ويجب أن يكون لدينا مترجمين لكل اللغات في العالم و المفترض يكون دائرة خاصة للمترجمين في وزارة التعليم العالي لكل فروع العلم وصيد العلوم في كافة أنها المعمورة بل والسعي الحثيث لنقل كل علوم أهل الأرض ومواكبة التطور وترجمته وعند الرموز المبهمة التي لا تترجم مثل برمجة الحاسوب وهي إسمها لغات البرمجة فلا يضير من يتخصص بها أن تكون لغته لتخاطب مع الحاسوب حتي نستطيع صناعة لغات برمجية عربية


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

م_ خليل قال:


> شكرا لكم اخوتى اما عن الدراسات العليا اظن انه لا يوجد مشكلة فنحن نذهب لنتعلم فى كافة بقاع الارض وبكافة اللغات فيمكن عمل كورسات للباحثين فى اللغة
> 
> وانا الان اطرح فكرة تعريب بعض الكتب فى هذا المنتدى وهذه الفكرة تتلخص فى الاتى:
> 1 -هذا هو الجزء الصعب ان *نتفق* على بعض الكتب الجيدة لنبدا الترجمة بالاستعانة بمواقع وبرامج الترجمة ان امكن
> ...


إقتراحك جيد جداً وعلينا البدء ليكون قطعنا شوطاً كبيراً بمرور الوقت ولا نبقي نراوح مكاننا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ مصطفى وكل الاخوة .. لكم التحية 
انا لست مع ما ذهبت اليه .. فانا درست الهندسة بالغة الانجليزية .. ولكن اعتقد انه ذهب الكثير من الوقت وفاتنا الكثير بسبب الدراسة بلغة غير لغتنا .. اتذكر كيف راحت السنة الاولى ولم نفهم نصف ما قاله المحاضر .. وحتى لو فهمت تغلبنا الشجاعة في السؤال عن اى نقطة او المشاركة .. بالله عليك ما دخل اللغة الانجليزية في كتابة تقرير عن تجربة انت عملتها ولم تستطيع ان تعبر انك وزن 10 جرامات من كلوريد البوتاسيوم ثم اضفت لها 50 ملم من الحامض الفلاني .. لقد ضاع نصف وقتنا في فهم ادبيات وليس نظريات ... وانا اتكلم هنا عن الدراسة الجامعية .. فاللغة الانجليزية يمكنك ان تتعلمها في اى معهد تجاري .. وتخاطب بها من تشاء عبر العالم .. ولكن التعليم الجامعي يراد به تلبية حاجيات التنمية الوطنية .. ولكن المشكلة انه لم يتبع التعليم اى توجه نحو تشجيع التاليف والنشر و حتى الترجمة .. وهذه ليست موضوع صعب ولكن لجهل من يقومون عليها جعلنا نذهب الي ما ذهبت اليه .. وعزوف كثيرا من علماءنا عن التأليف بسبب الاحباط وعدم تبني جهدهم كما تتبنى القنوات الهابطة مسباقات الفورميولا ون .. والا لما استطاع صغار المهندسين الذين لا يحملون اى مؤهلات اكاديمية عليا ملء السوق بكتبهم .. وايضا طريقة التاليف والنشر ايضا يعيبها كثيرا من القصور .. فيجب لا( ننغلق) بلغتنا حتى الانكفاء .. فيجب ان نضع المصلحات الانجليزية داخل المادة العلمية وكذلك الرموز اى ويجب تقوية اللغة الانجليزية منذ التعليم العام ولكن لا يجب ان نضيع الوقت في ادبيات لا تمت الي ما نريد فهمه بصله خلال التعليم الجامعي .. فيا عزيزي ليس كل من تخرج من الجامعات العربية يذهب ليخاطب الغرب او الشرق فنسبة صغيرة جدا تكمل تعليمها فوق الجامعي ونسبة صغيرة جدا يتطلب عملها مخاطبة الاخرين .. فاحمد زويل نفسه درس الجامعة بالغة العربية ولم يمنعه ذلك من الابداع في مجال علمه .. المشكلة يا مصطفى هي مرض ليس مزمنا تعاني منه الامة .. ولكنه ازمة ثقة وازمة اولي امر .. يهمهم ركوب الجياد وتربية صقور الصيد ..
فاسبابك تتناول مسائل عرضية وبعضها فيه تسرع وتناول سطحي لها :
1 - لغة العلم فى العالم اجمع هى الانجليزية .. ليس حبا فيها وانما توحيد اللغة لتوحيد المصطلحات .. وما لا يعرفة المتعصبين للغة العربية ان المانيا ( من اكبر الدول الصناعية فى العالم ) تدرس العلوم والهندسة باللغة الانجليزية .
وكذلك اليابان .


2 - السبب الثانى هو اننا لا نملك ان نطور العلم بمعنى اننا ( كعرب ) ننقل العلم ولا نصنعة .. فلم نصل الى الدرجة التى قد نستطيع الانغلاق وتطوير العلم لنفسنا .
لذلك يجب نقل العلم باللغة الانجليزية .


3 - دراسة الهندسة باللغة الانجليزية ليس صعبا ولا يمثل عوائق .. لانها مجرد مصطلحات وليست لغة ادبية .
اخي الفاضل ..
انا شخصيا مع التعريب دون انغلاق .. ومن لا يستطيع قراءة ما يحتاجة ولم يجده في كتب المقررات الجامعية فهي اما مشكلته هو او من وضع مقررات الجامعة التي درس فيها .. احييك على الجراءة في طرح الموضوع ووفقك الله فيما يرضيه


----------



## نادر ابو عمر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم , ان عضو جديد اتمنى ان تتقبلوني بينكم,اظن ان من الافضل تعليم الهندسة بالغة العربيه ولا صعوبة في ذلك! لغتنا انجع وافضل! انا ادرس في المعهد التكنلوجي في اسرائيل ونحن ندرس الهندسة بالغة العبرية ولا نواجه صعوبه! كنا نتمنى الدراسة باللغة العربيه لكن اسرائيل تمنعنا فلسطينيو الداخل(عرب 48) من الوصول الى اخواننا العرب في الدول العربية.


----------



## العلم للإيمان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أولاً يمكن اعتباري من أنصار التعريب، لكن أرى أن الموضوع ليس بالسهولة ، بل يحتاج -و لا ابالغ - إلى دراسات وافية و مستفيضة: أولاً لبحث التحديات و الخبرات المماثلة و التاريخ و ....... ؛( فكما قال الأخ ابن سينا أن عدم استيعابنا لإمكانية / استحالة تدريس العلوم/ الهندسة بالعربية هو مجرد عَرَض) ، و ثانياً للتفعيل (و التي أتمنى و المنتدى أن نكون منهم).

أود أن أشير إلى نقطة أخرى هو مؤقتاً -كأمر عارض كما أُشير سابقاً- هو اعتبار التعددية Versatility : بمعنى أن لا نعامل جموع الدارسين للعلوم و الهندسة كشريحة و احدة ؛ فهناك من ينوي الدراسة فقط لمجرد التوظف بعد ذلك (و هو السواد الأعظم) و هؤلاء أسلم لنا أن نعلمهم العربية لأن ذلك سيكون مردوده أفضل على الإنتاج. أما من ينتوون الاستكمال الأكاديمي و التواصل العلمي ، بل و الاضطلاع بحمل رسالة التعريب عليهم الاحتكاك القوي بالإنجليزية (مع ملاحظة فارق الوقت المهدر و الاستيعاب و الإبداع مقارنة بالدراسة بالعربية).

يجب ايضاً -و هو مايجب اعتباره في دراسات التعريب، و التي لا تعني مجرد نقل- اعتبار حاجات الموالفة و Familarization و النشر الجماهيري Popularization للجماهير و التي بدورها -شاء المؤيدون أو المخالفون للتعريب أم أبوا- ستخلق حاجة و دافع Impetusماسة لكتب عربية خالصة و مترجمة (كما هو الحال لكتب الحاسوب و التنمية البشرية التي يتاهفت عليها إخواننا في الخليج. مثال آخر: حركة التعريب لعلم الاجتماع في مصر في اوائل القرن المنصرم، و نلاحظ هنا -و هو ما ليس حديثنا- أثر التعريب للأفكار الهدامة و المخالفة لديننا على انتشارها -حفظنا الله جميعاً منها- بالمثل فمن أجل وعي بالعلم و نهضة أكيدة حقيقية غير شكلية و لا قشرية و لا مزيفة يجب التعريب، و من قبله توعية الناس بقضايا مثل: العلاقة -كما يريدها الله ، و بدون تلفيق- بين العلم و الدين، و ما الهدف من العلم، و العلاقة بين الأسباب و العلم، الفيزياء و ما ورائها Metaphysics ،... و هي أولى ، فكما نرى من تجارب الاصطدام غير المبرر بين العلم و الدين ، و الإيمان بالعلم فقط و الكفر بما وراءه! في الغرب بعد الانتشار الجماهير للعلم بين الناس بتزيين من متفلسفين و مستغلين).

أخيراً ، لدعم القضية يجب علينا القيام بدراسات حقيقية و نُحنَّك في ذلك ، فكم من مدعي للخبرة في بلادنا و هم ليسوا على شىء، و هو من أسباب تأخرنا ، و رؤية البعض لاستحالة التعريب ( و أقول بل ليس بين عشية و ضحاها..لا تستعجلوا الثمرة)، و سبب للاصطدام العامي (من العامة) المذكور أعلاه، و غيره.

و الله أعلم


----------



## alaagoda (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم جميعا أظن اننا جميعنا نحب لغتنا لحبنا لديننا الإسلامي 
لذا ادعوكم جميعا للعمل لإعادة العزة للغتنا وأظن أن جميعكم لا يرفض ذلك
انا مع المشروع الذي اقترحه المهندس خليل بأن نقوم نحن بترجمة ما نستطيع ولو ورقة واحدة 
واضيف شيء وهو أن نتبادل روابط المواقع المهتمة بموضوع تعريب العلوم مثل هذا الموقع 
http://www.cadmagazine.net/
وعلي هذا الرابط تجدون عمل لي بسيط في هذا المجال
http://www.cadmagazine.net/phorums/viewtopic.php?t=8807
ولكم جميعا من الشكر والتقدير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alaagoda (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهذا رابط أخر في نفس الموضوع بعنوان 
*جامعة الأزهر تعرب لغة برمجة*
http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/index.php?showtopic=23359


----------



## timon (27 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا أقول أن اللغة الأمثل لدراسة الهندسة هي اللغة العربية لاحتوائها على عدد غير محدود من المصطلحات..


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

موضوع جيد جدا مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله 1 (19 يناير 2008)

لقد كنت اود ان اقول بعض الكلمات ولكنى وجدت الصديق نبعة المدينة قد قالها بدلا منى فى المشاركة رقم 15
فقد ذكر امثلة عن بلاد لا يتعدى سكانها بضعة ملايين ورغم ذلك فلغة العلوم هى لغتهم 
ولا داعى لتكرار ماقاله الزميل


----------



## لمياء مسعود (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الصراحة انه موضوع جدير نتناوله 
بس المشكلة مش بدراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية 
المشكلة انه احنا مش قادرين نخلي لغتنا تاخد مكان بالعالم كله والدليل على هيك انه اللي بيعرف كلمه 
باللغة الانجليزية بيصير يدخلها باللغة العربية ومعتبر انه هادا الاشي كتير حلو انه يحكي عربي ع انجليزي 
حلو الواحد يتعلم لغات ويتعرف ع ثقافات جديدة بس هادا مابيمنع انه نطور لغتنا بالتعليم ونخليها الاساس حتى بالدراسة الجامعية ونحاول نجعل مصطلحات علمية خاصة فينا 
لأسف كل المصطلحات العلمية سواء بالطب بالهندسة ...الخ 
كلها بلغات غير عربية بالاضافة انه احنا لما بسافر لدولة اجنبية بنتأقلم معهم وبنحكي بلغتهم في المقابل لما بكون عنا بالبلد حدا اجنبي احنا بنتأقلم معه ومع لغته اللي بيعرفها 
ع كل الحالات العرب ضايين في جميع المجالات 
بس انشالله نضل محافظين ع اسلامنا وقرأنا ويكونوا هما سلاحنا بهالضجه الكبيرة ووسط كل الحروب والانتهاكات 
مشكور اخي ع هالموضوع


----------



## العشران (12 مارس 2008)

المشكلة يا اخوان مش باللغة المشكلة فينا احنا مش عارفين قيمة لغتنا الانها اعظم للغة في العالم للغة القران الكريم .


----------



## العشران (12 مارس 2008)

المشكلة يا اخوان مش باللغة المشكلة فينا احنا مش عارفين قيمة لغتنا لانها اعظم للغة في العالم للغة القران الكريم .


----------



## مهندسة امل (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا. 
رأيك صحيح لاننا لم نصل ان نكون من اهل هذا العلم وخاصة الهندسة 
هم لديهم العلم و نحن نطبقة فقط ولم نتمكن من تطويرة واذا وصلنا لهذة الدرجة تستطيع ان نستغنى عن الانجليزية


----------



## الهندسة حبي الاول (20 يونيو 2008)

بالفعل أخ 
mustafaatty





أحيك على الموضوع 
لانه السؤال هذا بالتأكيد تراوح في أذهان كل طالب يدرس في كلية الهندسة
وبالفعل انا أول ما دخلت كلية الهندسة هذا أول سؤال كان في بالي
وأنا الآن عرفت ليش بندرسها بالانجلش مو بالعربي 

مشكووووور عالمعلومات الحلوة
__________________________
أخوك **م.علاء**


----------



## ابو راشد عثومي (27 يونيو 2008)

من وجهة نظري من الممكن تعليم اي علم باللغة العربية


----------



## هنديس (28 يونيو 2008)

الاخ مصطفى انا درست سنة واحدة الهندسة في المانيا فيه مواد تدرس بالانجلش وفيه بالالماني ليس كل المواد التخصصية مثل plan 2هذي درستها بالالماني بحت ولا كلمة عربي


----------



## م.ضحى (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا رايي من راي حضرتك ولكن اذا كنا احسن منهم علميا ممكن نوصل ان تكون الدراسة بالعربي لكل العالم


----------



## المرسل في المنتدى (13 يوليو 2008)

I Study In Germany And Here Best Books Written In The German Language:better Than The English Books:they Call It The German Teaching:deutsche Lehre
Salam
Electrical Engineering And It.


----------



## معتز التجاني (22 أغسطس 2008)

والله ساخي اللغه العربيه لغه القران ولغه تعتبر من اللغات العالميه التي ياتو لها نا من مختاف انحاء العالم لتعلمها ولكنلااي من راي الاخ مصطفى انو اللغه الانغليزيه


----------



## en_roaa (22 أغسطس 2008)

احنا فعلا لما نكون اهلا لتكون اللغه العربيه هى اللغه السائده حول العالم نبقا ساعتها نقول ليه


----------



## amsaad (22 أغسطس 2008)

*يمكن دراسة كل العلوم باللغة العربية لو أصلحنا أنفسنا*

:83: من يقول بأنه لا يمكن دراسة أي علم من العلوم باللغة العربية فهو جاهل مع احترامي لكل ذي رأي.
لأننا إذا درسنا التاريخ عموما منذ نشأة الإنسان إلى الآن نجد أن العلم ليس له لغة محددة و إنما يحدد لغته العلماء.
ففي عصرازدهار الرومان كانوا أكبر قوة لذا سيطرت لغتهم علي العلم لاهتمامهم بالعلم و العلماء .
و في عصر ازدهار الحضارة الإسلامية أصبح العلم باللغة العربية لاهتمامهم بالعلم و العلماء أيضا 
و أخذ الغرب عن اللغة العربية العلم و تعلموا على يد علماء العرب و نقلوا عنهم إلى لغتهم و بالتالي ازدهرت حضارة الغرب و سادت لذا أصبحت لغة العلوم هي الإنجليزية 
 :86: يا اخواني ليس العيب في اللغة العربية و لكن العيب في من يتكلمون بها و يتعلمون العلوم باللغات الأخرى و لا يكلفون أنفسهم عناء نقل ما تعلموه إلى لغتهم الأم اللغة العربية في حين أن الغربيون أنفسهم سبق لهم - و لايمكن الانكار - أن نقلوا العلوم التي كانت باللغة العربية إلى الانجليزية و بالتالي نهضوا و تخلفنا لاهتمامهم بالعلم و ابتعادنا عنه.
:75: و أنا أري أن هناك بادرة أمل جيدة في هذا المنتدى و غيره لمحاولة مناقشة المواضيع العلمية باللغة العربية .
و شكرا لكم ولكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى.


----------



## م_ خليل (23 أغسطس 2008)

*نعم للترجمة*

اخوانى انا مع الرأى القائل ان الترجمة هى الطريق لامتلاك العلم وليس العكس 
مرة اخرى اما ان نترجم ما ندرس (خيار مقبول) او نتكلم بالانجليزية فقط وننسى العربية (خيار مستحيل)


----------



## احمد السيد (25 أغسطس 2008)

احنا مش قادرين نتصور التدريس باللغه العربيه لان احنا اصلا ضعاف في اللغه العربيه لا لانه لا يمكن التدريس باللغه العربيه فمثلا من يترجم wheel على انها دولاب نستغرب المعنى لانه غير متداول هذا المعنى بيننا


----------



## جمال كحيلة (25 أغسطس 2008)

الدراسة باللغة العربية ممكنة وأفضل مثال هو دراسة كافة التخصصات الجامعية في الجمهورية العربية السورية باللغة العربية, لكن ضروري جداً تدريس مقرر أو أكثر باللغة الإنكليزية في كل عام من أجل إتقان هذه اللغة العلمية ولمعرفة كافة المصطلحات لهذسة التخصصات باللغة الإنكليزية.
وبالنسبة للأخ أحمد السيد "لا يمكن التدريس باللغه العربيه فمثلا من يترجم wheel على انها دولاب نستغرب المعنى لانه غير متداول هذا المعنى بيننا" أقول معك حق لكن مو مشكلة باللغة المشكلة إننا تعودنا على نطق الكلام الإنكليزي بالعربي (تعريب) أما لو تعودنا على إستخدام دولاب لكلمة wheel عند إستخدامها عربياً لما إستغربناها أبداً.

هذا رأي بالموضوع وأتمنى أن تكون مشاركتي هادفة.
والله الموفق.


----------



## رضا جمال (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا وجهة نضري

لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية حتى نقدم أكثر مما قدمه الأجانب

وكما يقولون اخواننا المصريين .... أدي العيش لخبازو


----------



## عادل الفيصل (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن القول اننا تخلفنا لاننا لم ننقل علومهم الى اللغة العربية لقد تفوقا علينا لا احد يستطيع ان ينكر ذلك علينا ان نقرأ علومهم بالعربية او الانكليزية ليس المهم و لكن علينا ان نقرا و نتعلم منهم مثلما تعلموا هم مثلنا و شكرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (1 سبتمبر 2008)

تعلم لغة اخرى شيئ جميل و علينا ان لا نركز على اللغة الانكليزية فقط ممكن تعلم الالمانية و الصينية و الروسية و نقل علوم هذه البلاد الى البدان العربية و ليكن باللغة العربية فلا مانع المهم الحصول على العلوم


----------



## عمر الثامر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم......... اخوي مصطفى كلامك واضح ..... ولك مني كل التقدير ..... ما قلته هو عين الصواب....وهو ( لا يمكن دراسة الهندسة حاليا باللغة العربية ) .... فعلا لو ذهبت لاكمال دراسات عليا في اي من الدول المتقدمة لوجدتها باللغة الانجليزية .... ارجو تقبل مروري وشكرا


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ليس أجمل من ان يدرس الفرد بلغته التي نشأ عليها و تعريب الكتب شئ جميل


----------



## أحمد شيخ بازغيفان (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي المهندس مصطفى...حيّاك الله ...واهلاً وسهلاً بك في منتدى المهندسين العرب...وليس هناك ما يدعو للخوف من مواجهة الحقيقة(كما أطلقت عليها)...وهذه الحقيقة التي ذكرتها ...أتقصد بها عدم إمكانية دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية ...عفوًا فهذه ليست حقيقة وإنما عارض...فالحقيقةهي كل ما وافق الواقع ...وهذه تنافي الواقع وبالتالي فهي ليست حقيقة...ولتقعيدهذه المسألة يجب علينا ان نقف ونفهم الاطوار الثلاثة التي مر به العرب (فيما يتعلق بالعلم والهندسة),وهذه الاطوار هي:
> 1.الطور الاول:مرحلة النشوء والظهور والإبانة,ففي هذه المرحلة بدأ العرب في دراسة العلوم والمعارف وتقلها وترجمتها من اللغات الاجنبية _من إغريقية ورومانية وفارسية _الى اللغة العربية وإبداعهم في النقل والترجمة,والتاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك ,ومواقف المأمون وغيره إزاء العلماء والمترجمين.
> 2.الطور الثاني:مرحلة الإبداع والاختراعات وقيادة العلم علميًا وباللغة العربية آنذاك_والسبب كما ترى ليس قوة اللغة وتألقها ,وإنما قوة الدولة والنهضة الفكرية_,والكتب العربية بقيت هي المراجع العلمية الاساسية لكل العلوم لقرون طويلة إمتدت الى ما بعد عصور الظلام في اوروبا,وما زالت بعض الكتب الى أيامنا هذه المراجع الاساسية لبعض العلوم,والتاريخ لا اطنه ينكر هذا على الاسلام واللغة العربية.
> ...


 

مع المادة كما وردت 


دمت بود


----------



## حلمي مهندس صناعي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور مصطفى على الموضوع الحلو ومشكورين الاخوان الاعضاء على الردود تقبلو مروري


----------



## مسك وعود (28 نوفمبر 2008)

يجب بنا أن نفتخر بلغتنا وندرس العلوم الأخرى بها 
ففي سوريا يدرس الطب باللغة العربية وأفضل أطباء الأسنان من عندهم


----------



## jiyan (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل و صحيح 100%


----------



## مهندسة جزائرية (26 يناير 2009)

*عفوا ... عضو جديد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ...
أختكم مهندسة معمارية جزائرية عضو جديد في الملتقى، أحضر لنيل شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة المعمارية وستكون رسالتي ـ بإذن الله ـ باللغة العربية و على العكس فإنني أجد متعة لا توصف بأن أتحدث عن العمارة بلغتي التي أحبها و التي تعبر عن مكنوناتي التي قد لا تستطيع أن تستخرجها من داخلي أي لغة أخرى مهما بلغت الإجادة فيها، وأجد أن اللغة جزء من الكل الذي يمثلني وتحتل فيه العمارة أيضا جزء و يحدث التكامل بين الأجزاء و التعبير الحقيقي عنها عندما يبرز كل جزء الآخر.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.


----------



## مهندسة جزائرية (26 يناير 2009)

*عفوا ... عضو جديد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أختكم مهندسة معمارية جزائرية عضو جديد في الملتقى، أحضر لنيل شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة المعمارية وستكون رسالتي ـ بإذن الله ـ باللغة العربية و على العكس فإنني أجد متعة لا توصف بأن أتحدث عن العمارة بلغتي التي أحبها و التي تعبر عن مكنوناتي التي قد لا تستطيع أن تستخرجها من داخلي أي لغة أخرى مهما بلغت الإجادة فيها، وأجد أن اللغة جزء من الكل الذي يمثلني وتحتل فيه العمارة أيضا جزء و يحدث التكامل بين الأجزاء و التعبير الحقيقي عنها عندما يبرز كل جزء الآخر.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 فبراير 2009)

العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي 

العلوم الدينية والقرآنية والإسلامية مهما درسها أي شخص في أي من دول العالم ، لا بد ان يقرأ القرآن ويتعلمه بالعربية
وهكذا فالعلوم الأخرى بما أن مصدرها ليس من عندنا فلا يمكننا أن نطورها باللغة العربية قبل أن نسبق غيرنا ، ويجب أن نكون رواد العالم لكي نفرض اللغة العربية على العالم ..
الأقوى هو الذي يفرض لغته 
فلغتنا العربية يمكنها استيعاب كل العلوم والأفكار والحكم.


----------

